# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 10



## Rosie P

Here's your new home girls. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

me me me 1st 1st 1st

    

xxx


----------



## maj79

Nooooooooooooo I well thought I was going to be first then   Cleg you are two quick not fair


----------



## cleg

oh i am really chuffed with myself for getting there 1st infront of all you natter boxes  its about the only time i have ever got the chance on all the threads to get in there 1st so am well pleased

   

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

thank you Lady's.xx xx


i have turned into a physco ***** thats all Ooooo how i love hormones   



kel


----------



## maj79

Turned into a psycho woman   you have always been one Kel


----------



## cleg

ee kel gove her a slap 

when you gonna join ******** Kel ??

xxx


----------



## jes4

Hiya ladies, 

Haven't posted for a few weeks on this board - which i'm sorry for as you were all so welcoming to me (although as a newbie, you guys really can chat so it is a bit daunting at times  )!  Had a mad couple of weeks, as was due to have laproscopy and ov drilling a week and a half ago - but ended up with my first ever BFP instead! Am still in shock, and not really believing it. Got a scan on wednesday, and just hoping that i've not been imagining it all ( clomid did send me a bit  after all!!)


sending you all lots of         

jes x


----------



## NuttyJo

well done on your bfp jes4!


----------



## kellixxx

Well done jes4 good hun and enjoy it.xxx



cleg you sound like maj over the ******** thing.


MAJ you know me to well


----------



## maj79

[fly]        [/fly]

Congrats Jes4,     for a smooth and healthy 8/9 months

Em xxx


----------



## maj79

Kel you cannot hide from me, I can read your mind    

note to self: must lay off the caffine


----------



## NuttyJo

just a reminder about the new intros/journeys thread we have started, it will help us all know each other a little better so please join in, even if its just a few words! maybe rosie could make it a sticky one? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112560.0


----------



## cleg

what you mean just a few words ?? i tried that + got it wrong  

sticky would be good place for it 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg you cheaky moo!


----------



## Guest

Jes WELL DONE HUN


----------



## cleg

jo 

jess  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, i want a dancing cow. do i have to get dh to buy me a charter membership to get one?


----------



## cleg

you sure do


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jes ...what a great way to start a new thread with another BFP      ..lets hope we get a few more before we reach 50 pages lol

I think that we just have to accept that we will forget names every now and then .. people shouldn't be put off posting cos they are scared of leaving people out .. I often read through pages of posts that don't mention me ..but I know it doesn't mean I have been forgotten ..and certainly don't take it personally..when a thread is as popular as this one you just can't worry about that .. and anyway you know I love you all 

Lots of babydust to everyone  

Right I have told babybean that it has to start eating healthily so we have had chicken caesar salad and a glass of apple and mango and a clementine.. had a bit of a lie down as came over all weary .. pains have stopped now ..so fingers crossed I have ovulated and there is something going on in there       I think if I ever  *when I get my BFP *    I will call it bean ..cos you can have all sorts of varieties so one day it can be baked bean ..another day aduki bean, another day butter bean, see there are no end of possibilities ..and when I have metbum it can be a runner bean   

I have to confess I am addicted to pirates on ******** ..how sad is that !! it was hilarious when someone tried fighting me and I got over 1000 of their points   so did major upgrades on my boat and got another crew member all on them lol

Jo how is the bug now ?

Em .. Kept trying to raid points off you but it wouldn't let me .. have you got pirates on there? think it might just have been playing up..

Kelli, SS, Matty, Rosie, Angelus ..how are you all feeling now ?

Fi ..its funny how we are always the two that get mentioned when they are talking about people being mad 

   they obviously know us too well 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

ey you didnt mention moi 

     

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im obviously sane as no one mentions me, its just cat and fi!    

pssst cleg... i think they forget about us when they give examples of mental people


----------



## kellixxx

Still a psycho bit*h cat  (i meant hormonal)


kel


----------



## cleg

ah Jo that must be it, we aint in the same catagory as the ""mad ones""    

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg your on one today arent you hun   When I posted on your attachment on your first intro thread I thought you were getting revenge on me for the "bagpipe" thing last night and sticking my profile on there instead lol...

Right Cleg and linlou and AD78 I know your on face book,  can you please pm me to let me know how to find you

Cat reading thses posts do you think me and you got reputations or something   ? ?


----------



## cleg

Fi i asked you to be my fwend on ******** hours ago 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i had someone called leanne add me on ********.... anyone from here called leanne? sorry if i dont recognise you!  

p.s.. fi, clegs name is claire! and her surnames not leg


----------



## Crazy Fi

Reading all your intros Im gonna have to go back into mine and try and make it a blockbuster to keep up......

Oh Ive just had an episode, have I ever mentioned I suffer from real bad IBS, and on way back from dropping DSS back home I got the "urge" I had a real "come from nowhere with great force " one and Dh had to speed on m/way and jump red lights to get me to a mcdonalds,I couldnt fart in case I sharted and was panicking big time.. I so made it by the skin of my sphincter teeth , and my **** cheeks are hurting, I thought A vlocano had erupted,... was I supposed to put a tmi in there somewhere in that useless info story  .... see Cat pee ing probs arent so bad eh !

Ok Cleg, Im not very good on there yet, will go look


----------



## kellixxx

Ta ta girls but must dash


my dd has done me a spelling test    


night 



kel


----------



## cleg

night Kelli + you better do well in that test now  

Fi just read your story out loud to DP + PMPL  its only because he had similar prob driving to work + had to rush back home as he couldnt find a decent bush  touching cloth wasnt in it 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I know exactly what that is like Fi .. I used to get that even before Metformin !! its horrible isn't it .. I did shat myself once in my car I had to put a plastic bag underneath me as I was in so much pain and it was late at night and no-where open.. horrific experience !! 

Sorry Cleg and Jo ..but you knew that I love you too already so you didn't take offence did you  .. and Davis ..and ..oh god you know who you all are xxxxxx

Cat x


----------



## cleg

Cat your ok hunny, well apart from the plaggy bag + ****e thing of course 

yes BA how are you hunny ?? hope your taking good care of yourself + hope you + DH are content (ish) you know what i mean hun 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Kelli, glad to see you back, just "stay back" please 

Oh and talking of embarassing stories,when we were on hols we decided to use the hotel pools.. and tw*t head here, noticed all these people using sit up inflatable loungers provided by the hotel in the pool, so totally forgetting Im 6ft tall and 6 ft wide I decided I'd grab one and have a go... So after spending I dont know how long trying to mount one and falling off countless times. I eventually mounted successfully, I realised I may have looked a bit funny on it as even my usually tactful DH was trying to disguise a wicked grin behind his straight face, so there I am looking (apparantly like the woman off Little britain, says my DD from photos shes seen? ? whos that? ) But I thought whatever Im on hols, have fun, until..... my legs slipped into the circular hole in the front and stopped, trapping me dead tight at the waist, before I knew it I was upside down totally submerged, doing an oscar winning attempt at the dying fly... so while I was slowly drowning and couldnt resurface as lounger was keeping me upside down I was waiting for my hero DH to rescue me, but oh no when I managed to eventually flip over by some miracle and gasp for air, hes nearly collapsing with laughter, "HE HADNT EVEN TRIED TO SAVE ME" and was laughing so much and so loud it was making every one look my way, Worst of it was I may have flipped back over the right way but I was still trapped in the lounger in the hole that was gripping my waist for dear life.. it took about 3 minutes of frantic fighting and falling before I managed to work myself out of it   needless to say I gave the pool a miss after that


----------



## cleg

Fi we bought them inflatable to + took them to beach, took me ages to straggle mine, he got straight on, same as you 30 mins later got on  only to lay there him saying ""isnt it relaxing""

I GOT SEA SICK + BARFED   

on a li-lo 

my inflatable got carried to the appartment + never ventured out again 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh hun .. that sounds like my worst nightmare .. I can swim reasonably strongly but I have nightmares of slipping in and hitting my head .. or getting trapped in the filter thing urgh ..stuff of nightmares.. 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

fi! remind me never to go on a nightmare holiday with you! scary!!!

well, cribs gone  and im worrying i have passed on my germs to my sis as she just rang me saying she felt really rough and has been having af type pains... either that or shes going into early labour?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How far along is she hun? ..I am sure you have told me before but my memory is pants! and I doubt if you would have passed it on that quickly hun it usually takes time to develop.

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

her due date is 7th November. Told her to rest up and if any concerns then ring her midwife or the hospital cos midwife told her she could pop at any time due to the size she is already!


----------



## cleg

jo im sure it isnt your bug hun, hope she feels better soon 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have just been updating my intro, back now

Cleg Ive found you hun.... but not very good on ******** cant get the hang of all the games etc... 

Jo dont fret Im sure its not you caused anything....


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Look, I go away for 4 hours and I have just as many pages to catch up on   

I forgot who asked for my name on ********  I am in the FF group. If you can't find me just PM me 

Love to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

shelley pm me i think it was me who asked hun 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Oh Fi, just laughed so much my eyes were streaming at your story.  Its a wonder you survived that holiday - did your travel insurance company know who it was insuring    

Jo -   Must have been so sad getting rid of the crib but at least you know you will be able to get it back when you need it.  I had a friend who had labour pains all the way through her 3rd tri and was even given a steroid injection in case bubs came early but he didn't and she was told she had an irritable uterus.  I'm sure you couldn't have passed on the bug that quickly - it would need time to incubate in her body.  You are probably not as infectious now anyway as it sounds like you are over the worst.

Ok can't remember what anyone has said   mind you I am on my second thread of posts sinse I last read so thats my excuse and I am sticking to it  

Matty xx


----------



## NuttyJo

yo! it was me shellebelle who asked (im sure of it?!) 

errrrm.... forgot what else i was going to say   i swear i have altzeimers or something! went food shopping earlier and for some reason picked up some herby sauce stuff and when i got home i was like 'what the heck did i get that for?! dont even like the stuff!' also got some oranges and a pineapple.... all sounds like a lovely combo hey! forgot to get actual food that will come in handy for tea this week though    oooops

sister has gone to bed and said she would ring me if it gets any worse as it seems to be easing off a bit now. told her to make sure she gets checked out if it does get worse cos would rather be safe than sorry   oh im such a good big sister   im a bit excited that my neice could be here soonish, but obviously hope she stays in there for a bit longer to keep her safe    

well im off to bed as my back is hurting   i am seriously falling apart! such a hypocondriact   

lots of love to all my lovely girlies xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Matty your supposed to be relaxing, best not tell too many stories eh! (Rosie gonna change this thread to Crazy Fi's autobiography at this rate too)

Shellebelle I found you on face book, 

Jo my oldest DD is due to go into labour any time now and has had two false starts already


----------



## Crazy Fi

Reckon shes gonna go into labour on my test date


----------



## cleg

your never gonna be a grandma 

you know we are here for you hun whenever your DD go's into labour 

xxx


----------



## cleg

right im off for the might me lovelys, my eyes are past me knees + starting to slavver (literally)  

nite nite dont let the bedbugs bite

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Jo - Hope you and your sister feel better soon.

Kelli - Hope the spelling test went well.  

Fi - As for the first story, I know what you mean. IBS is very inconciderate! In terms of the second story, I can't believe how eventful your holidays are. You must be ready for another in order to recover. 

Jo and Cleg - I have no problem promoting you both to the same nutty status as Fi and Cat! 

Shellebell - How are you?

AD78 - Thinking of you. Hope you are doing something nice.

Cat - Can't believe it would be possible to go several pages without mentioning your name!  

Jez - That's amazing - Congratulations

Would really like to know where MM is.

SS


----------



## Kiah

Oh no Fi, laughing is most definitely allowed so keep on with the stories    CrazyFis autobiography sounds great    As Cleg said we are here for you whenever DD goes into labour  

Jo, your shopping trip sounds remarkably like mine if I don't take a list.  I once bought tuna, I HATE tuna!!! Needless to say it is still in the cupboard and I am sure it moved here with us from our last place    Glad your sisters pains are easing off a bit. And don't worry if you fall to bits, we will do a whip round buy a few tubes of superglue and stick you all back together again, I studied biology at school so we should get everything in the right place


----------



## Davis

Fi -    Toilet humour gets me everytime! Sorry but yes I am laughing at your misfortune! OK a couple of things that I needed to tell you: a) I had light implantation bleeding but it lasted ages. The thing is I had spotting from IVF so I was all confused as to were spotting stopped and implantation spotting started. But a friend of mine had period like implantation bleeding that lasted a week. She bled again very early in the pregnancy and after that had a trouble free pregnancy and healthy boy. b) Shoot cant remember, it will come back to me

Cat - how goes it? Feeling anything at all? Im cramping big time.

Sukie - amazing that you have been thinking of my because you appeared in my dream the other night. I then came on here and looked you up to check that you were OK. There must be something that we have to tell or give to each other on a spiritual level? Hows tx? Are you having your frosties transfered?

Jo - still feeling fat or is the bloating over? I have ballooned - put on over a stone since I started clomid 6 months ago. I need to diet but dont want to exercise right now because Zita West says to avoid it and if I ever needed an excuse then that is it!! 

Nicky - dont be shy, everyone on here is just gobby. Its not a club at all as you will find out with time. Have you started clomid yet? Did you have any aweful pains with this last lot of progesterone - you were trying Norestone (?) were'nt you? 

Nix - I miss you! Whats going on? A/f or no a/f?

Cleg - your on your 2ww now arent you? Did I read that you will be moving to IVF next due to the hydro's if this cycle is a negative? But with all those eggs and soft, thick lining things are looking promising for you this month. Still wish I could come round for a cup of tea! 

Jes - so was it a natural BFP then? Or your clomid cycle before drilling? Congratulations and good luck 

Kelli & Angelus - how goes it belly buddies?   Kelli dont go.

SS & Essex Girl - whats happening with you these days? Sorry my memory is so bad today. I blame hormones. 

Max - when is your appointment, that must be coming up soon?

Em - what are you doing drinking caffeine!!! Naughty girl, slapped wrists. If I have to give it up then so do you (I fantasize about real coffee these days....)

Fallen Angel - are you still around?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, but I am so brain dead today. Cant remember a thing!

As for me I have been shagging myself senseless. But this has all been timed by the hour.   And who said romance was dead. I have also been cramping and spotting since the IUI and doing hypnotherapy daily. So 2 days down 12 to go!
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis you wicked Moo ! I could have sharted and had serious humiliation lol ! So your implantation bleed was with Ryan?
Did you get the "pink" or red blood like me? Thankfully it seems to have stopped now, but I have been having strange feelings
in my womb area all day, not cramping. pulling or hurting just like sharp tingles.....Have you remembered B yet lol...
Thanks for reassurance xx

Talking of dreaming, I had one the night before last and it was sooo real, I had twin boys and it was one of those vivd dreams
too, I woke up with all those emotions, I guess most of you know those dreams...

Jes, congrats hun xx

Good luck Ba for this cycle, if you get another break between bonking sessions to read this, its all sounding good ....

Cat, have you fallen asleep?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg I aleady am ,this'll be number 2, Mickey is already 2 and a half and a proper little madam at the mo lol....

Cleg  and Davis gonna give you a bubble boost to help you with your good odds this month xx but plz dont return them


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I am very much awake ..bloomin computer is playing up ..FF was just like a disco pinky purple disco lights wierd ! 

Ba ,, I have had cramping/sharp pains down there so goodness knows what that is hoping the scan tomorrow will shed some light so will let you know.. 

I am off to bed as hav to be up early for dildo cam what fun fun fun..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Good luck for scan tomoz Cat hun , nite nite xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Oh my god, been away for weekend and so many pages to read!! Thanks for the welcome backs - im so excited to be back on the pills   Feel bit weird being given it again pleased in 1 way and dreading it in another!
Love the holiday stories! Cat good luck tomorrow   
Jo hope your sister is ok.

 and    for allXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Woke up thirsty .. so thirsty raid the fridge ahhhh thats better zzzzzzzzz


----------



## margocat

Morning all! 

I've been away for 3 days and it is impossible to catch up - so am not even going to try!

Glad Fi is back though, and hope hols were good.  Hope Cat's scan goes well this morning.

I have a rare day off work today which feels like a huge treat. I have day 21 bloods this morning, then going to see my 6 month old nephew and then going to think about buying some Christmas pressies!  Just want to sort out all the baby/kid ones I need (about 20 different kids to buy for - it's a sign that I've left this baby thing too late!).

Am keen to find out if I've ovulated this month, as at the moment I refuse to feel like I'm on the 2ww, as it's such a knock back if you find that you haven't ovulated and there's no chance of a BFP - makes me feel foolish for thinking about it. 

Anyway ladies, hope you all have a nice Monday.

MC
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well scan was cancelled apparently they have lots of people off with a bug  

Never mind pretty sure I have ovulated with all these pains I have had over the weekend     

Hope you all have a good day x

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning ladys  


How are we all on this cold   day ?? ?? ??





kel


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Ba Caffinee is my only vice at the min, I am sooooo addicted to starbucks but I will have some for you hun  

Cat I joined the pirates but I didn't like it so I took it off, more interested in the vampires/werewolves/zombies oh and scrabble even though I am terrible 

Hope everyone is ok  

'Ello Kel I am sound hun, I love the weather like this as it feels all christmassy, so I am doing some on-line christmas shopping after watching the santa clause 1 & 2 last night   and that was after another go at the treadmill and the dance mat  

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

92 sleeps 2 go if any 1 wants to buy me a gucci bag feel free not fake mind


----------



## maj79

OI you dont be so ungratfeul, I was going to get you a fake purse to match as well


----------



## kellixxx

I dont do fake    so get saving


----------



## maj79

OK but you wont get it till xmas 2010


----------



## kellixxx

thats OK I'm quit patient   


kel


----------



## maj79

you patient And I am the queen of Sheeba


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## NuttyJo

bonjour my lovelies 

i am sitting here in my pjs as for some reason the dog is being quiet and so i got a lay in   

well i have read all the posts since i left last night but now i dont remember what everyone said   

my sister rang to say she thinks the pains were the baby moving about and getting comfy as her bumps changed shape! god i want to know how that feels   

fi, i know what you mean about them dreams, im still having them even though im not on clomid right now   

cat, sorry scan was cancelled but lets hope its all happening in there    

ba, sending you lots of     too

kel, glad to hav you back! but no im not getting you a gucci bag either  

maj, wassup! 

cleg... hello stalker   

sukie, how was the wedding? i forgot to ask!

max, where are you?   

nix, af or no af? that is the question. hoping its not af and you have a suprise bfp!   

hello to everyone else i have missed, hope you;re all doing ok my dears xxx


----------



## kellixxx

thats ok jo i have 1 but i want 1 of maj


----------



## maj79

You will be wanting for a long time the Kel   LE George is the best I will do for you


----------



## kellixxx

Ive told you I'm very patient you know


----------



## cleg

talking bout crimbo Jo dont forget my turkey baster chick 

Cat annoying for you that scan got cancelled but you sound like you know you OVed + thats good enough for me relax now got good feeling bout this month for you 

Ba we due to test at same time (ish) let me think hmmmm, right my A/F is due 4th oct, Cat whens your test day hunny ?? 

Kelli guci handbag ey  hhhmmmmm you'll have to ask santa

hi to all me other ladies, i am no good with personals when i aint fully awake  i am now going to put some tickers on me profile 

xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Crikes you cant half chat lol.
Got a question for yas. im due to test in 3 days.......but im not going to Im just gonna wait for af, which will be a first in many many moons for me. Im just not holding out for this month and am actually looking forward to getting af so I can start my new supplements which is where my question comes in...I have bought some pre seed oil and evening primsrose oil capsules. What I want to know is when do I use the pre seed, ie on ovulation day? And what do I do with the epo? When do I take those? I have 30 capsules but do i take them from day 1 or just around ov time? Questions questions lol, any help is much appreciated. Love to all Fa x


----------



## maj79

Hi FA

I am not 100% sure but with the pre-seed it is around ovualtion time for a better chance, AND with the EP capsules you take them from the start of the cycle, but think you have to stop them at OV. Of course someone will come along now and tell you I am completely wrong  

Good luck for this cycle and here is hoping you don't need the pre-seed and Ep

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No Em..you are spot on pre-seed you use when having bms around ovulation as it provides safe lubrication that the little swimmers like.. and epo you take from day 1 until when you ovulate..as this can also help with natural lubrication.

I didn't like the pirates to begin with but now I have sussed it out you can do more with it than the werewolves etc, where do I find the scrabble I love scrabble..

Cat x


----------



## maj79

you can go on my profile and click on the link and that should take you to it CAT. Just ordered DP simpson scrabble set for christmas, as it's the only game he can beat me on as I am a rubbish speller


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh I will have a look at that them Em, Yeah my Mum always thrashes me at it too lol.. I occasionally beat her but its usually when she has the lurg or something and is not on top form !
Cat x


----------



## cleg

right im off to get ready, needs must   

Cat you be good missus + all you other girls will have to keep an eye on here  (you know whats she's like ) 

xxx


----------



## cleg

me again 

girls advice please on what you may think this is, last night + today i have pains, well not pain as such but like dull A/F pains   no bleeding though, on CD 19 now + A/F deffo not due till next week

bummed that she may come early, do any of you have this ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, are you sure you have ovulated yet? might be that OR maybe its a little beany implanting?!


----------



## cleg

if some of my eggies were that big last monday dont think i would have gone till the end of the week they was ready to pop they was  yeah think i ov last week hun, had slight pains on either side through all of last week

this is different low down ache, it comes + go's

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops, shows how much attention i pay....   erm, not sure what it is but Loki is licking the screen so think hes trying to give you a kiss! Fingers crossed its implantation hun! Ive read about loads of girls saying they have af type pains during the 2ww and gone on to get a bfp


----------



## cleg

cheers chick + who the hell is licky the screen ?   tell him ty anyway  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol Loki is my monster puppy 

are you at work today? looks like its just us here!


----------



## cleg

bless your wee puppy 

yes im at work soon hun  dont want to go though + if DP dont get out of bed gonna kill him 

yes i know he's a lazy sod, its because he hasnt caught up with his sleep off nights but he was awake through the flipping night too 

xxx


----------



## flower le

Hi girlies Sorry I haven't been on in a few days - been mad busy.  Some crazy taxi lady hit my car today which i wasn't happy about but insurance doesn't think she'll claim.   . Anyway don't know whats going on because af was due yesterday.  Thought it had arrived as had slight brown/clear discharge when I wiped (sorry TMI it gets worse I'm afraid)  Anyway this disappeared and this morn nothing but now have slight brown bleeding (not much though)  Don't know what to make of it all.  At least there is no damage to my car really!! If af is coming i just wish it would get on with it so I can start this month!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok anyway and will catch up later xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Ooh cleg i hope its implantion for you Hun good luck lots of     

       

kel


----------



## maj79

OMG I LOVEEEEEEEE ********, I have just heard from one of my best friends from college that I haven't spoke to in 10 years, thank god for technology, some times you lose touch with people far too easily  

Cleg and Flower Le good luck to you both


----------



## Davis

Cleg - so many times I had pains in my 2ww on clomid, it completely did my head in so now I just believe that you just cant tell!! BUT you stand a bl**dy good chance this month. There is no way that you could be ov as last week follies were 26mm or something were'nt they? I am due to test 5th Oct so yep we are around the same time. My DH is still being his usual considerate self, but he has let me sleep during the day twice on the weekend so its a start. The problem is he has started saying 'pregnant women shouldnt do that' etc. I dont want him too as there is a 90% chance (as dictated by the ACU) that it wont work and only a 10% chance it will. 

I have had egg white CM today with spotting (sorry TMI), I dont for a second thinks its implantation as I have been spotting since the IUI but am worried that the EWCM means late ov. There is no way that you can ov late after a trigger shot is there? Does anyone know?

Fi - thanks for the bubbles. I had such a laugh over your bubbles while you were away! I know Im cruel but I just thought it was hilerious that someone kept changing them. Sorry dont yell at me its my sick sense of humour  

Fa - God had a laugh when I read your post as I had all these visions of you swallowing preseed! Please use it like you would KY Jelly as clomid dries up CM and its helps stop it from hurting during BMS. As for the EPO take them until ov. They didnt help me with my CM but did with my PMT  

Flower le - cat had a/f that was just like the one you describe, but first things first - go and do a test!! Stranger things have happened...

Em - I know that you are on met at the moment but I got a BFP on met only so I still think that you need to give up caffeine and suffer like the rest of us. Next you'll be telling me you've had a drink!! Im on week 2 of no alcohol and as you know I usually enjoy a drop or two!   

Jo - its hard but you are young and will get a BFP I am sure of that - so you need to be sure of it as well now!

MargoCat - they do talk dont they! I cant keep up either. Hope you are well. 

Cat - I cant believe that they couldnt scan you because someone is sick?? Its unbelievable isnt it? In private enterprise you cant just say that can you. I must say you are taking it very well, I would be so angry. I had a right old go at my clinic on Friday as they made me wait 1.5hours after my appointment time. I was giving them a right earfull. They have assurred me that it will not impact my outcome as it was held at body temperature but I dont believe them. I have been trying to find evidence online and if I do I will ask for a free IUI. Because it means that the time between sample and insemination was 3.5hours!!

Actually I am so angry now Im gonna go post on peer support and see if anyone knows!
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

Davis no Hun its only 36 hours good luck to you hunni      


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies
Kelli, glad to see you back in action on here  

Not feeling much like personals right now, as tested day 28 today, as my cycles have been all over the place just don't know when to test, they have ranged from 16 to 64 days since on clomid and may have tested too soon, though used the "not pregnant" horrid one hoping it may tell me 4 days early    . But it wasn't to be...... thinking I'm feeling slight a/f pains now too but not sure if they're my imagination as so mild if at all..... feeling really crappy now...    

As for games on face book think I may take off the ones I cant get on with so ladies don't think I'm just ignoring you, just crap at the vampire werewolf stuff, but love scrabble, quizzes, and music stuff, so if not answering certain ones its just cos I'm too dumb for them.. but send on the others xx

Good luck Clegg , I hope its the month for you xx

Davis, sore spot, as I was really p*ssed off about it, and especially Cat etc having to keep upping them by the thousands to try to help me, If you are superstitious and any little help may help, then I think they were evil nasty low lives, and would love to know who it was to give them a piece of my mind. But cowards don't out do they, was hurt to think that someone could be callous like that... It meant a lot to me to have those bubbles on all the ones as I have big things happened around those numbers, maybe I'm being silly but then silly I am. I would never ever try to mess up peoples dreams no matter how irrational it may be , hope this month goes well for you its sounding good, no idea about the trigger shot though, never had one sorry....

Hi to all ladies, will catch up when cheered up a bit


----------



## flower le

Fi hun - I' so sorry you are feeling down - I'm really glad to see you are back if that helps?   for you hun xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Fi, fingers crossed that you just tested too early hun      am sorry you're feeling down but talk to us about it all if you want, it might help. we love you hun    

and yes, it was a pain that someone kept changing your bubbles, wish we could find out who as they owe me and cat new fingers!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks guys, F le are you on face book? Jo I may even be able to throw fingers at you on there ......


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly][/fly]


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha! better than a dead body i guess fi


----------



## flower le

I'm not on ******** no.  Cat sent me the link but I lost all my emails when computer broke!!! I'm a little frightened of it to be honest what with vampires dead things and bottles of wee!!!!


----------



## flower le

Just wanted to say too that I have been reading some of your histories on our new link and I would like to say that you are truely soliders!!! Your stories had me in tears (maybe that's just time of the month  ) It really made me realise that everyone on here is so strong and amazing for still giving support to other people no matter what is happening in your own lives.  Love you girlies xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

HI Jo & Cleg

Yes you're right - we're all hard at work, you lucky girls!

Nix - did you have bloods done today, what did the clinic say??

New girls - its hard to know how to join in sometimes isn't it, especially when there are others that post a million times a day!! i don't post every day myself but I can assure you that all the girls give loads of support and love to everyone that joins the board. Just shout out if you're feeling down and no one should feel left out.

Right back to work.... not sure I should be posting here anymore actually as I've had my last lot of clomid, but until I get info about IUI or IVF I'm homeless!!!

Essex Girlie


----------



## NuttyJo

EG, you're not allowed to leave   

Im on here everyday as im a jobless bum at the moment!   but i guess you would all miss me if i did have a job......   well i hope so anyway!   

could anyone reccommend a good place to get preseed from? not sure if i trust ebay, it might just be some random lube shoved in a tube!


----------



## Nix76

Bloody hell    Been away since Thursday and there's about a million pages!!

No chance of catching up, so hope you're all OK ?!  Did I miss anything ??

AF showed finally yesterday, so I'm back on the pills today. 

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey Nix - Sorry about AF showing up, but at least you can crack on with the clomid again now. Loads of good vibes for this cycle              

Fi - just read your biog, you sound like you've been through hell girl but its good to know you've met your prince charming at last - you deserve it.

Off to make cup of Earl Grey and sneak in a choccy biccy or two. Since i've been off the clomid I've drunk wine every night and eating what I like when I like. Its heaven! Although I know I will be cursing when I put on half a stone in the next month.
Ho hum....

Essex G


----------



## Crazy Fi

E girlie, once a clomid girl always.... you know the crack by now, dont be going anywhere, Your one of us now.Loads on here been through much much worse than me hun, good luck on your journey,


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix sorry A/f turned up for you hun.... will you be back with us a bit more now you know where your at, youve been real quite lately


----------



## angeldelight78

Hiya ladies

Cat / Cleg thankyou for ur PM's also jo/shellbell/sukie/crazy fi/ shooting star & anyone else ive missed for your kind messages

I want to give my apoligies if i offended anyone in anyway   

I know any of you ladies wouldnt of ignored my messages on purpose & yes i agree this board is very very busy, nobody has upset me dont worry, i suppose when the main reply i posted i needed just some opinions/support as was feeling i bit upset too, not had much luck due to being put on provera twice in a mth n also norethisterone which currently on which obv is just to get a af, didnt expect to be having probs with af, i was prescribed clomid in july so can imagine how annoying it has been, now as some of you are aware im going to be starting 100mg clomid friday latest due to being given go ahead if norethis works regardless  

Im nervous about going on clomid as i feel it is an emotional thing too on top of the infertility itself

dont worry i am aware and realise sometimes im not going to get a reply but will be trying joining in more well..............thats if my pc doesnt stop over heating  

look forward to getting to know you all more and wish you all loads loads          

                  

love to you all
Nicky x


----------



## angeldelight78

oh meant to say many many thanks Cat / crazyfi for the bubbles (and anyone else who has sent me some too)  



Crazyfi - as regards to the implantion bleeding i had this with dd, it was simular to how you described ur bleed/ around same cd, i actually thought it was af as i used to have a very light af, also thought it couldnt be implantation due to it being late but ended up with a BFP !! also had af pains before having bfp with all 3 of my children  

hoping this is the same for you, until you are at the end of your cycle it can always be a possibility


----------



## lawsy

Congrats Jes, even though I don't know you.

Hi where is everyone today? Are u all ok? xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Davis - how are you?  sorry its a bit late pc keeps overheating also got a bit confused with clomid new home    lol  i was on the provera (30mg a day for 5days highest dose) tried it twice in a mth and didnt work at all only spotting so im currently on day 8 out of 10 on norethisterone 15mg a day - the provera caused me to have terrible pains and norethisterone didnt at 1st but has the last few days 

the problems i have is i never know if my pain is due to af coming or my pain from bowel disease they found during fertility investigations as its a very simular pain exept ive noticed while taking the progesterone meds my pain doubles   

starting clomid this friday (2days after finishing my norethisterone wether i have a bleed of not)   or if bleed b4 take clomid on 2nd day - its been a nightmare but il get there EVENTUALLY


----------



## lawsy

Hi Nicky,

Glad to hear you're able to start fri if not before. I am on day 11 now having took Clomid days 2-6 n feeling pretty much ok so far. So don't be too scared you may not be too bad with s/e. I have slight cramps today, wondering if this is ovulation on it's way?? Sorry you've not been feeling too good.

PLEASE SEND ME SOME BUBBLES GIRLS AS I'VE BEEN STUCK FOR A WHILE AT THIS LEVEL, CHEERS XXXXXXXXX


----------



## cleg

STOP TALKING  cant cope with you lot gassing 

Nix sorry A/F gotcha hunny, next month ey 

Fi i do hope those pains are just in your head + you have tested to early. them test are god awful its so disturbing when you see the wrong result for you in writing  still holding out hope for you me dear 

Cat when you gonna test then ? are you near me + BA ? i'm around the 4th + sure Ba said 6th ??

Nick lovely to see you here  these girls will keep you right 

Kelli you fat yet 

lawsy how you doing + where you at ?

SS, EG, Maj, Flower hope your all ok oh + not forgetting ROSIEEEEEEEEEEEE  

had boring (lazy) day at work today, was thinking last night when some do there 2ww they take it totally easy, i dont have that option + am in the vacinity of allsorts of nastys, i lift over 5 litres at a time + use a machine that needs to be pushed + pulled along, this all cant be good for me, i think they should pay me off 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hiya Lawsy

thankyou  

glad to see u ok with the clomid sending you loads of    &   
as for ovulation could be a possibility with cramps  

will send u some bubbles for good luck xxx


----------



## cleg

yeah Lawsy sounds like OV  how long is your cycle ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lawsy blown some bubbles for you for luck! 

ad78, good luck for friday!    

cleg, hi ya madness   think im testing around same time as you!   we shall all be celebrating (  ) together hey! 

nix, sorry for af but least now you can start clomid again!  

hows everyone feeling now? 

love jo x


----------



## cleg

eee weird or is it a sign that there are a few here testing so near, hhhhhmmmmmmmmmm 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

arrrggghhhh cleg! its like the x files   im testing first out of us   might see if i can wait and test on the 4th same day as you (if af doesnt arrive!   )


----------



## cleg

do ya think you could last that long ?? 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi AD78, Glad to see your back and good luck with the clomid.... thanks for the story about your implantation,
but guess mine cant be the same as Ive just (TMI) wiped and there seems to be a bit more pinky red blood, 
after stopping for 2 days, so guess I just got to face it's over for me this month and just need to wait for a/f.
Not able to advise you about the different tablets and treatments as I havent had em so am a bit of a virgin
in those fields. Just out of curiosity, how long did your imp' bleed last? and was it on /off (Crazy ~Fi ..
STOP CLUTCHING AT STRAWS!) AD if you dont mind me asking, what is your bowel disease?

Lawsy, we havent chatted yet as Ive been away, but good luck on the clomid, and hope you did ovulate, do you find it lonely out
there? But then again you got your parents there too havent you, weve come close to selling up and buying one of those cave
houses, but just imagine being pretty lost and lonely so far from home...as it'd be just me 'n' DH leaving all we know and love behind.
Will up you some bubbles....

Cleg, my darlin, how you dithering? You need to be pulling a sicky me thinks for this 2ww. as you mustnt be doing all that!!


----------



## NuttyJo

bring it on! wooohooo!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat where are you Im waiting to play scrabble , its your turn, Cleg your after I think


----------



## cleg

oh Fi do you think it could ease again ?? hate watching you all go through times like these its not flipping fair the way torments you ((((hugs))))

as for work the woman who is my new workmate (+ a jobsworth) is off this week so have no intentions of overdoing it, a little light dusting for moi  + next week will just ask her to do the heavy stuff, really cant afford to take time off + they are being really funny bout time off  not a very good company i work for + thats been polite 

xxx


----------



## lawsy

No fi, not lonely here in spain is by far best thing i did, but bit hard understanding my consultant at times!!!!!

I am on day 11 now n had very irregular cycle over last 18mths. but after meds to sort out prolactin, my last cycle was 32 days, so could i be near ovulating, if i took clomid days 2-6, feels abit like af pains??

Thanks for bubbles everyone!


----------



## cleg

lawsy dont think it will be A/F hunny + reckon you may be about to lay your eggs  you got no OPK's ??

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HI everyone ... Hi Newbies..good luck with your clomid ..soon you will be mad like the rest of us                

Fi ..did my rude words shock you ! pc was driving me mad ..I have been really technical and turned off lots of things that run in the background and hoping it sorts it out as I wasn't able to post on here  

Cleg ..well my days follow the days of the month but I have a long cycle 36/7 days so guess that means that I will be testing about 6/7th Oct ..so yes very similar to you ..

Ooh I will have a look and see if I can add scrabble on ********..

Ba ..I hope it wasn't you blowing Fi's bubbles out of sync .. shame on you if it was ! I notice my nice neat number has been ruined too  

Jo ...Yes we would miss you if you went and got yourself a job   

Lawsy..did I read that right that you are in Spain? ..its great how easy communication is nowadays isn't it

I have to be honest I can't be ar*ed to blab on here for long tonight ..I know you will all be shocked cos I love to blab normally but I am going to put my feet up have a nice cold drink and watch rubbish tv.. 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

you know they say that when you live with other women your cycles become similar, WELLLLLL i think this applies to us + as we type on the same board we ahve become DA DA DAAAAAAAA

*SYNCRONIZED*​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..yes good job we don't live together ..3 lots of pmt ! argh !


----------



## cleg

4, me, you, fi + jo 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

def agree with that. If you look at the Chitter Chatters we are all around the same cd, and most of them are cycling pretty much together   esp as most of us had a meet up a couple of weekends ago


----------



## cleg

yeah heard bout that meet you were all ickle 's werent cha 

i have my sources, inside informant 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

You could be right Cleg, its a proven fact too.....

Cat, I dont swear on a daily basis as DH hates women swearing, so have learnt to calm, especially since he corrects anyone if they swear in front of me !      but gallant I guess, but my god if I get mad then the language flows you want to see my DH's face if I do, he hates it  but it often seems to help me make a point,   so no your language doesnt shock me, just lucky Ive learnt to curb my temper for DH's stress levels state lol (he is under the illusion Im his lady ((and ladies dont swear)) lol)

Shellebelle, you had a meet up was it good? seeing the live version of your virtual friends? bet it was quite weird


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat am amending your bubbles to a bettter synch........


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww no now someones gotten my ones again, oh bugger it whats the point!


----------



## cleg

fi got what your bubs ?? tell me if i can help 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh just my bubbles, but might as well give up on them, tell you what cleg could you send me 11 of these   cos nobody can touch them then.....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat can you take your go on scrabble if you get chance, game is started


----------



## Shellebell

I think you will find your 'little informant' was just as bad as the rest of us  
Fi I had meet a few of them before at the last big FF meet, so not too weird.

Talking of the meet, are any of you girls coming to next years meet


----------



## lawsy

Yes Cat I do live in Spain, check out my details on Jo's new Clomid introductory n you'll see I have been a single mum, 4 years as single mum out of 10!!! I'm a pro at it n I am sure you'd be pleased to know that even with all the kids i've met as a teacher, my two are about as well adjusted as they come!!! Both won student of the year in their class in July! 

Good to chat as I reckon i'd be quite lonely on me clomid journey, cos i am ashamed to say my spanish isnt fab! I just kinda manage with my gynae, lots of gesticulating! Good idea!!! For a bit of foreplay later, need to keep df eager, don't want him to feel like a  factory! 

Cleg, i didnt think it was af, just similar cramps!!!! he he, so maybe me eggs are revving up, I hope so fingers n legs crossed!!!!
Come on dudes work, work, work!!!! FOR ALL OF US!!!

When n where is the meet?


----------



## cleg

Shellebell i know exactly whats the ""informants"" like  she was at it again on friday 

Lawsy always got legs eyes + fingers crossed for me clomid chicks 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109195.msg1600601#new

Meet info


----------



## MaryC

Hi there,

I am new to the site and spotted the clomid girls. I hope you don't mind me joining you?! I had my first appointment with my consultant today and am starting on clomid, i have been on it before with my first child. The gp had me on clomid last year with no luck, so having seen the consultant today he has increased the dose, i am not looking forward to the hot flushes!!!!!! My husband said he is buying a suit of armour!! I have no clue what he is talking about!

I look forward to getting some advice or tips on managing the delightful side effects of clomid and just having a chat too.

Mary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Mary welcome, and yes please join us, were all a bit mad, weve just started an intro thread on the clomid list so you can read about our stories and add your own if you like

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112560.0


----------



## kellixxx

mary.c   and welcome to ff. Good luck and lots of      to you

im not a clomid chick any more but they cant get rid of me.    





cleg yes hun im a big fatty   


kel


----------



## maj79

Hello MaryC and welcome to the quiet and sane board   My DP said he couldn't tell any difference in my moods, so I dont know what that says about me   Just want to wish you good luck and hopfully the luck that has been on this board latley will rub off on you   


Wahhooooooooo doing my christmas shopping wjile watching Polar Express  

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

my favorite film Maj well done you.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj have you and Cat found a "christmas" group on face book yet, if not you could start one "saddos !!"    

Ba humbug !!


----------



## kellixxx

dont you like christmas fi ?? ??


----------



## maj79

Why are you calling Ba a humbug  

You know you love it really


----------



## kellixxx

Good 1 em


----------



## Crazy Fi

I reckon it should be cancelled   Oh dearIm gonna be billy no mates lol


----------



## kellixxx

lol why ??


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

There is not a chance I can read through all those pages, I hope you all are well I'm off again as I'm on the early start in the morning xx

Sukie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Sukie ... xx Bye Sukie .. I am off to bed too ..playing 4 games of scrabble is wearing me out ! 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Fi I thought you didn't swear, next you will be trying to tell me there is no such thing as Santa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay thats a good idea Em we can start a Christmas lovers group lol .. and invite Fi along lol 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah and I can break the bad news about Santa


----------



## angeldelight78

Crazy Fi said:


> Hi AD78, Glad to see your back and good luck with the clomid.... thanks for the story about your implantation,
> but guess mine cant be the same as Ive just (TMI) wiped and there seems to be a bit more pinky red blood,
> after stopping for 2 days, so guess I just got to face it's over for me this month and just need to wait for a/f.
> Not able to advise you about the different tablets and treatments as I havent had em so am a bit of a virgin
> in those fields. Just out of curiosity, how long did your imp' bleed last? and was it on /off (Crazy ~Fi ..
> STOP CLUTCHING AT STRAWS!) AD if you dont mind me asking, what is your bowel disease?


hiya crazy fi

believe it or not it was like very very light bleed over a few days which sometimes was like spotting & even nothing for most of a day it was i suppose on and off, it was really weird i was so convinced af was starting but as i say few days after got a bfp i was so shocked  ..... also very lucky then as id only been trying a mth and had got this bfp naturally, id concieved 2 children naturally from prev rela and dd with dp also nat and amazingly with 3wks of trying i found out, now look at me its amazing how pcos can have an affect on ur fertility plus i have underactive thyriod    

as for the bowel disease - i was having my lap&dye/ovarian drilling/laproscopy as was getting alot of pain and no af since before having dd who now 3 n half, id already had scan confirming pcos. when i came round from general (after reaction to it also) i was told in fact my tubes clear womb perfect (had slight prolapse in 2005) and my pain was in fact bowel disease ( i just kept thinking i had endo)    which explained my symptoms too with bowel, basically everythin goes straight through me and in constant pain 24/7 etc (sorry tmi)
they explained while having op they had a look at my bowel and noticed there is alot of inflammation on there too which i didnt realise means its actually bowel disease - they think its diviticulitis but are concerned as to how severe it is as to how its affecting me, ive had very hard decisions to make (put a post on clomid board if want to see what been happening), but i have to think positive else im never going to get anywhere - im still waiting for more tests (explains in post as long story) 

xxxx

ps if want to ask me anything go ahead


----------



## maj79

what bad news, he' not hurt is he   

Cat that's it she love's it really but just doesn't like to admit it


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok whos gonna give me a game of scrabble on f/b, cats gone a nite nites, think she wants to make sure shes asleep before santa arrives, or she may not get any presents ....... you never know Cat


----------



## kellixxx

You lot have got me cracking up over Santa   of course he exists his real name is money


----------



## maj79

CAt that is sooooo fab, just adding it now, thanks


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers for info AD78, will check on the board, thats a nasty one that diverticulitis, thats where the bad bits gather in the bowel pockets isnt it?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli Maj can write a letter to Santa on your behalf for a Gucchi bag


----------



## kellixxx

Good night ladys happy  



Hahahaha i will ask her.lol




kel


----------



## maj79

Night Night Kels xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Suskie, Cat and Kelli   

HO HO HO !!


----------



## maj79

Right Fi I am offski myself need my beauty sleep before a hard days work tomorrow, well a hard days gabbing on here at least  

Night All

xx


----------



## angeldelight78

no problem crazyfi  

yes, diverticulitus is the one where gather in bowel pockets, i found it bloody painful and have strong painkillers although as im ttc ive cut my tablets right down as at end of day i have to cope with no painkillers if get preg so need to be prepare incase do manage to get preg, just hope i never need surgery 

my mother in law has crohns and although different to divertic i can also have blockages, ive been upset today and so worried as mil has had to be admitted this morning with a poss blockage, im very close to her and think alot of her (only had her 3rd lot of surgery on bowel june this yr n scar hasnt healed properly yet) 

heres that post; (dont have 2 read  )
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=111033.0


----------



## maj79

AD hope it all works out for you    

Fi I will play tomorrow but dont laugh at my appaling attempts at words  

Right I really am going to bed now 

xx


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou Maj79  - lots of    &   for you xx

im going to bed too now

nite nite ladies   

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ladies,

          Gosh theres no way i can catch up on all those posts  Theres loads and then a new home and loads more wow u can talk   

Hi fi,
how u getting on,where in ur cycle are u?x

And how is every1? ok i hope.xxx


----------



## Davis

> Ba ..I hope it wasn't you blowing Fi's bubbles out of sync .. shame on you if it was ! I notice my nice neat number has been ruined too


Cat - its not a witch hunt! I hope that you might be able to see that some people have a different sense of humour to others, and when you girls asked for Fi's bubbles not to be changed and someone did, over and over again, well it all got a bit farsical and I couldnt help laughing. But I resent finger pointing, Fi knows me well enough and that I have done nothing but help her where I could!

Fi - on the upside - if a/f arrives then its a new cycle. But it never gets easier does it. Sending you a  I know that it gets obsessive but why dont you try BBT charting to see if you are ov? Together with OPK's it should give you a better idea of what is happening in the absense of scans?

Em - nice joke, but I am a humbug actually. I have always found Christmas difficult (along with countless other women facing IF) as its so child centered. Now I have my little boy it might be better but the last few years I had recently m/c so that over shadowed it all. Its also cold and dark and Im seperated from all my family. Besides you lot have a funny Christmas!  I much prefer champagne outside for breakfast, lobster on the BBQ for lunch, pool games and water fights, then down the beach for sunset with a full belly and some body surfing!

Angeldelight - so sorry to hear about your problems, but hey you are in good company as well all have nightmare bodies here  Still it sounds so terribly painful and Im not good with pain. Good luck for Friday, hope a/f shows up before then.

Cleg - Im testing the day after you. So its Jo (3rd), you (4th), me (5th) and Cat (I think Cats luteral phase is long?) or Cat and I on the same day.

Sukie - where are you in your cycle? You took a month off but are you going to get your frosties transfered? Thinking of you.

Nix - so sorry about a/f hun. But lots a girls keep getting BFPs on these later cycles of clomid recently so lets hope its a sign for you too.

lawsy - oh I wish I was in Spain right now. I fancy not only the weather but also the food!! Oh and some of the men are pretty hot as well 

Essex Girl - hows things, any closer to that white picket fence in the country?

Well day 4 of 2ww for me. I had terrible cramping yesterday but not down low up high behind my belly button. So not even sure it had to do with my IUI? Spotting has stopped so now I just wait, and wait....Ho hum, trying to stay sane!

Hello to everyone else I have missed especially a big fat sloppy kiss to kelli 
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,  

Ba- I’m probably going to be starting IUI soon too. Did you take time off work or take it easy for a few days after basting?
I keep reading contradictory things about whether its better to go back to work and carry on as normal or lie around the house and watch TV. 

Sorry not really relevant to this Clomid board but as us ex-Clomiddies are not allowed to leave…. 

Fingers crossed for you Ba – really hope this works for you.    
Cat/Jo/Fi/Cleg – are you the 4 testing buddies? Could be the most fantastic day this message boards ever had!! Come on BFP’s.     

Mary C – welcome aboard, you’ll struggle to get a word in edgeways, but it’s a great bunch of girls and they all have lots of good honest advice to give. Good luck to you hun with this cycle.    

Have a lovely day everyone - sorry to those I missed, I just can't keep up with the number of posts - 5 pages since I left work yesterday afternoon! Give a girl a chance!
Essex Girlie


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning crazy girls    are we all well ?? ?? and  


Good luck to all the testers lots of                      
   

     


take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, waiting for that game mind!

AD answered on your other thread...

Max, how are you? this cycle not looking to good for me with the bleeds etc.. but hope its still good for you.

Davis, sent you pm, and yes I think I may consider bbt charting, but got so obsessive last time and just dont
wanna go down that road, so if I can find a way to remain constructive whilst doing it I mat give it a shot again.
Have never used OPK's as my cons told me they were a waste of time, but then shes hardly makes sense a lot of the 
time does she.Well good luck on your 2ww, I expect its more intense for you this cycle, doing IUI.

Gosh weve got a surge of tests at the beginning of next month havent we! ! !

EG, good luck with your IUI,I think its gotta be best to rest if at all possible, and Im testing Friday, 
the other girls are together, so yep lets see loads of positives!

Good morning Kelli and bump, hows you doing? Still dreaming od Gutchi bags?

Where is everyone this morning?

Cat? where are you?

And SS, Angelus and Matty, dont go quiet on us now! !

Hi to all


----------



## kellixxx

no fi just food today     cheese and lots of it     


kel


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

How's everyone doing ??

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheese cravings eh! what a lovely word "cravings" hun, you go girl..... 

Well Ive just been to see my doctor, who my consultant referred me to, and it seems its the best decision shes made yet........
My doctor has just given me one of those nasty internals, and said I look very healthy down there except for a small cervical erosion which is likely to have caused the bleeds, she also said I may have had an ovulation bleed on day 11 and 12 especially with the upped dose of clomid and to still hold out hope that alls good for this cycle but not knowing when to test by not having bloods done (as was away) makes it awkward on knowing when to. Going by my bbt charting cycles I didnt ovulate til CD 17 and 19( the two cycles I did it, so will test again Fri and Monday if a/f doesnt arrive....

More good news, is she has given me 2 more months of 200mg clomid, and if they dont work shes gonna consider giving me Met with a further 2 cycles after that. I did say to her that I was concerned about so much high dosage but she (who was a dithering wreck after ten minutes of me ) said with a laugh that I would have to be on it for years before even considering worrying about the big "C" scare and to continue taking it and continue loosing weight ( as am a stone lighter now)

So sorry about the "me" post but Im just so relieved and hapy to know I have got longer to try and hope, and not be on that "limited 2 month or its over" schedule anymore

                     WAHOO!!


----------



## maj79

Hi Nix I am good thanks, how are you ??

Fi it is your turn   and did you add your tree  

Hope all is well   

Oh Fi congrats hun that sounds really positive, hope it works for you


----------



## Essex girlie

Right - Advice needed girls

If I start IUI soon then I'm a bit worried about work. You see my boss and the powers that be don't know anything about me ttc, so far all my appointments are 7.30am so I don’t miss work. If I do have the odd late appointment then I just say its for the GP or dentist.

But with IUI I want to be able to take a couple of days off after each basting to give myself the best chance. So I’m going to have to come clean.

I don’t have enough holiday to take it as paid hol – but I have no idea how they will react to me asking for the time off. 
Do you think I can push for it to be considered as ‘Sickness’ as I won’t be fit for work.
Perhaps the hospital will sign me off.

My job isn’t particularly physical but it can be stressful and the commute to work on the underground is definitely stressful as Nix will confirm!

Have any of you been in similar dilemma?
Might post this on IUI board as well – before nails get any more bitten down!

Fi - great news about your helpful doctor - makes such a change. Good luck  
Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - can definitely vouch for the stressful commute 

I _think_ that you can request a doctors note signing you off for a non-specific reason after fertility treatment - am sure I've read that on here somewhere. Would you feel comfortable telling them that it's for a gyneacological reason, but not expand upon that ??

I didn't say anything at work about TTC, but just said that I had to have a minor op (HSG) for gynae reasons and would need to have regular check ups following that - that seemed to cover me for any appointments for scans I needed! In the end my boss declared to me one day that he knew I was "trying for a child", so I guess I wasn't as clever as I thought I was 

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

EG I guess it all depends on the individual employee and how understanding and supportive they are, but I think your doing the right thing to protect yourself, Its a gamble to come clean but hopefully it will be a gamble that pays off, good luck whatever you decide, and like Nix said hopefully you can be written off by hospital.

Hi Nix, how you doing?


----------



## cleg

mary hello + welcome to the nutters thread  you'll love it here 

i have believe it or not just read through all the pages + now for the life of me cant remember what i have just seen, just bits like

Fi hates crimbo 

kelli is fat 

+ thats it  

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Fi thats great news bout your doc,good luck hun   

Im not holding much hope as nurse said im not responding to clomid. 

  Hiya mary and welcome hun.xxx


----------



## cleg

going to be dim here but how does the nurse know max ??

xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello girls.  Hope everyone is well.  

Just done my intro thingy - quite theraputic writing it all down isn't it?!

I have just spoken to the doctors and got the results from my day 21 bloods yesterday - and I have a progesterone level of 61 so I did ovulate - yippee!  

Question now is BFP or BFN.... Had sore boobs last night and am sure they are more veiny - first time I've ever let myself think like that.  Although more realistic side of me is very doubtful.  

Due to test next Monday, but am in Portugal on a work conference all weekend - there'll be pressure to drink lots and I'm going to have to find a way of not doing.  Might make up some antibiotics!  

Wishing everyone well today - currently feeling upbeat! 
MC
xx


----------



## Essex girlie

MC - nice to read about someone feeling postive, you go girl. 

Also nice to see someone else in their mid 30's that hasn't managed to have child number one yet. I'm not the only one then.

         

Good luck MC
Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Hi Fi,

Long time no chat - how you doing ??

I'm fine thanks.  AF finally arrived after a mammoth cycle, so am back on the clomid for my last 2 cycles.

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Don't know if you'd be interested in reading an old thread of Clomid ladies intros, to see where those ladies are now: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45508.0

Rosie. xxx


----------



## margocat

Thank you EG - much appreciated.  Yes, there must be lots of us in mid 30s and no kids.  It's just one of those things - you can't have them until you are ready really can you?  This is the first time in my life that I've been in a relationship which I have known is forever, and therefore wanted to bring a baby into it.  Wishing us all lots of luck!  

Rosie - nice idea - thank you. 

MC
Xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi cleg,

      Shes just going by cd21 blood test,i dont know how they can say that though as i dont ovulate on cd14.But i think they are gonna take me off clomid when i go next week.x They said something about even if i ovulated later my blood results should still be higher than what they are.x


----------



## cleg

Max chin up you may be surprised when you go back + they may leave you on it 

rosie ta for that hun  there's lotsa BFP's + babies there 

right off to watch neighbours, love it 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

cleg said:


> rosie ta for that hun  there's lotsa BFP's + babies there


I thought that and maybe it will give some ladies hope, if not for whilst on Clomid then for life after Clomid (Jocole got a natural BFP after coming off Clomid with just one tube), so some positive stories on there.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

yes really nice to see 

hows your bump doing ?? + did you manage to get all the DIY done ?

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cleg, yep Fi hates crimbo (only a bit Ssshh!)

Will they up you to 200mg like me do you think Max? dont give up hun, you never know, Cleg may be right, look at my sudden turn around, good luck anyhow  

MC, thats great news, so you doing the 2ww things now then, good luck to you, we need to keep hold of this string of posisitve BFP's. At least youll have good weather for your conference eh!

Nix, good luck, have you started taking them yet?

Oh what a good idea Rosie, it will be inspirational ...hope your doing well,not long now eh!


----------



## margocat

Hi Fi - yes, weather should be nice which is more than can be said for Manchester at the moment!

Am trying not to worry too much about the whole 2ww stuff - I keep reminding myself that people get pregnant all the time without obsessing about what they eat and drink between BMS and BFP!  

Know what you mean re Christmas - but we're having it at our house this year - which right now seems like a good idea but I can imagine will seem less so on 24th December!  

MC
xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

On a logical level thats so true MC, and Matty is the proof in the pudding as she really switched off from the stress of the 2ww and has just gotten her BFP, which is great just brill, so good luck and keep the chilled positive attitude


----------



## margocat

thank you Fi. 

I do completely understand the alternative approach too - i.e. watching symptoms and being v careful re food etc, but I don't think I can cope with how low I'd feel afterwards.  I have a huge sense of cynicism about the whole thing - fully expect to have go down the IUI or even IVF route, so anything else will be a HUGE bonus!  (that's no to say I'm not still hopeful, cos I am!).

On a different note - I'm having a nightmare on the weightloss front - just suddenly can't seem to be bothered, which is madness I know.  For our appointment with MFS next week it's crucial that I'm under a BMI of 35 - and I'm just on the cusp at the moment.  I need a good kick up the backside! 

MC
xx


----------



## Nix76

MC - I totally hear you with the weightloss thing!  I managed to lose quite a bit before going onto clomid (I had to get under BMI 30), but in the past 5 months it's all crept back on and i just know that the first thing my cons will say is that I have to lose it again before moving onto the next stage.  Very annoying !!    The nurse at my hospital said to me that almost all of her ladies gain a bit of weight while on clomid - whether it's geniunly a side effect or through comfort eating she said she didn't know!  Fun eh !

Fi - I'm on CD3 today so took the first pills yesterday!  Bring on the sweating, bloating and psychotic behaviour !!!!!!!  Good news that your Dr has prescribed you a few more cycles  

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Fi - excellent news about the additional cycles of Clomid - so much better for you not to be under the pressure of knowing that there's very little Clomid left. 

Cat - are you okay - you're very quiet.


----------



## margocat

And Nix - I know exactly what you mean.  Well done for getting down to a BMI of under 30 for Clomid - that seems like a distant dream but it's what I'll have to do too to stand any chance of getting IVF on the NHS if we get that far.  It's just hard.  Current cravings are for mints - you know that humbugs and mixed mints bags from M&S?!


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

     I dont think so,last time i went they said if 150mg doesnt work they will refer me to a proper fertility unit where they will try injections or something,then next step is ivf but have about 3stone to lose first. 
But you never know what will happen when i get there as they change it from 1 min to next.I will ask bout 200mg though,davis said dont let them palm me off.
I  am happy that im getting reffered to a proper clinic where i will be moniterd but upset as i know they wont do anything more untill i lose the weight again.xxx
I am still gonna take the clomid,im not giving up,they cant stop me as ive allready got it.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Weight weight weight! its the pitfall for most of us, do you think our craving body clocks were pre destined to programme us to comfort eat (drink) to fill the void?

You go Max, Davis is right dont let them palm you off, and its good that your going to a proper clinic, Im sure it will all go right in the end


----------



## kellixxx

Its not cravings fi it is what ever i can fit into my mouth   


cleg you sure you dont know me   yey im FAT     


hi all how we doing??


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone just wanted to say hello to you all. Hope you are all ok. The   got me yesterday but am actually happy because I can get on with the next cycle now.  It's exciting because we know I am ovulating now.  My lovely nurse said that they will scan me a bit more so that they can tell me exactly when I ovulate.  Off to make tea now for my lovely other half who is building our new bedroom furniture!!! Can't wait for the reveal!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls just a quickie

Had the scan and it went ok I think? There is one part of my lining that is thicker than the rest of the uterus but that could be a few things or nothing. So I'll wait and see what they come back with? When they scanned my h it showed lots of follies in each side though I'm on day 21ish? and it feels like I'm going to ovulate 

Hope you are all well and I'll catch up soon when I'm not so busy

Sukie


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I have been reading the last few messages and it seems to be alot of talk about weight, the first time i was clomid i didn't put weight on but my dose was low! I conceived my daughter after 7 cycles, i was on it again last year for 5 cycles put no luck. However this time the consultant has increased my dose, have most of you found that you put weight on with clomid? The thought of weight gain along with all the other side effects makes this even more scary. I'm not a calorie count by the way! but am concerned about ballooning in size. My head was like a pumpkin when i was pregnant, i had terrible fluid retention by the end as i had pre-eclampsia! The funny thing is i didn't actually think i looked too bad and couldn't understand why all the doctors and nurses kept looking at me shocked and saying i was very bad, i understood when i saw a photo of myself just after i had my daughter. 

This time around on the clomid i will be properly monitored, scans etc, i never had that before. Any other time i was on it i was left to my own devises and basically went back to then when i was pregnant or not!
What is involved in the monitoring apart from scans? or is that it!
Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks, Mary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yey!! we got our mad Kelli back, sounding as crazy as she used to! must be all that cheese.....
Whens your next scan due Kelli?

F le..Sorry witch got you but your sounding reassured and positive anyway,good luck for next cycle

Suskie, fingers crossed for you hun, best get busy bonking then !

MaryC.. I think its down to the individual with weight gain, I only have to look at the pills and I put on a stone lol.
You may find slightly more side effects with higher dose, but again I think some people are more lucky than others.What
dosage were you on and what dosage have they upped you to this time?
Im like how you were previously, no support, but from what I can pick up from the girls on here, Your scanned for womb lining
and follies, and some people have that jab to help ovulation, and most people have the day 21 prog blood test, If Im 
wrong Im sure someone can give you more informed advice. Good luck, and hopeyou get all the support you need on here.


----------



## kellixxx

My scan is on the 4th of October fi 

I'm sure i will be fine lots of         to Mmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee



lol


kel


----------



## cleg

weight weight weight   fed of of hearing bout mine, cant wait to see if con agrees with GP nurse + fertility unit nurse + says im too fat for IVF, oh the joys ey  

quick ?? for you, you know they say when you are in the latter stages of PG a bit of nookie is good to start off labour because of the hormones released in the mans wrigglers ? well do you think it can cause the same effect in the 2ww ?  what if it triggers a similar effect + doesnt encourage implantation ?

does that make sense to you, basically im saying would you have sex during 2ww? i know most women when they get their BFP dont do the nookie till 12 weeks 

ta girls

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

cleg i don't know no Hun sorry hope some 1 can answer you soon

but what i can say is roll on week 13 cos I'm gagging and i cant WAIT NO LONGER 

        


i think Ive gone


----------



## cleg

oh dear i do hope i get someone who is sensible to answer not that dirty birdy Kelli 

  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

im sensible


----------



## bagpuss1910

Hi girls,
Hope you don't mind me posting here. I am due to start Clomid in about 2 weeks time. I have severe endo and DH and I have been TTC for 4 years. I am getting soooooooooooooooooo desperate. I also have a raised hormone level so getting PG will be hard. I have also been referred to the infertility clinic. I am looking forward to chatting with you all. I am already a member of the endo chit chat (when I remember to log on! I am terrible!!!!!).
Lorna
xxx


----------



## cleg

welcome Lorna  you will be ok with this lot, but warn you they are all slightly (well alot) nutty 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think what your on about is prostaglandin or something, and yeah I wonder, I avoid pineapples and sex during 2ww anyhow as Im scared of disturbances  

Kelli, you dirty mare, cant his fingers do the walking lol (or yours)   

Hi Lorna, good luck and welcome the more the merrier


----------



## cleg

thats it Fi, see i knew someone would know summit 

as for the comment on fingers hmmm yeah Kelli cant they do the deed 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

mine just aint his and his are away for another 2wks    

bagpuss welcome to the madness hun


good luck      


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lorna, theres a thread weve just started so we can introduce ourselves and read a bit so as to get to know each other if your interested, puts a story to a name etc.... especially for new girls who may otherwise find it a bit overwhelming, hope it helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112560.0


----------



## cleg

right im off girlies, he's cooking flanjitas + i have to neuc the wraps   a womans work is never done  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Kel    

So is that bonking out with your other half too now Clegsy


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite Cleg, i still got a game of scrabble waiting for you on f/b mind xx


----------



## kellixxx

night cleg yum yum.xx


kel


----------



## maj79

hello lorna and welcome to the madness, dont worry I am very quiet and sensible so you can stick with me  
I also heard that if you swallow his   it helps as well !!!


----------



## kellixxx

And they all think im dirty. maj you dirty girl


----------



## Crazy Fi

oh Maj its like the old days, you and Kelli corrupting the board together,

Lorna dont let them corrupt you, these 2 are the terrible twins and if they get together theres always mischief


----------



## bagpuss1910

OMG Please don't say that DH will be right over demanding that!!!!!


----------



## maj79

It is on here somewhere honest   but it is a big secret to men ssshhhhhh


----------



## kellixxx

Its not me its her honest   im the GOOD 1


kel


----------



## maj79

it's your bad ways rubbing of on me your a little   you are Kel


----------



## kellixxx

See she is   i always get the blame  



kel


----------



## bagpuss1910

SHHHHHHHHHH! No louder please. He doesn't need any encouarging. Dave thinks TTC is great!


----------



## maj79

well were there is smoke there is fire  

I am busy getting my   whooped by Fi on scrabble


----------



## kellixxx

well done fi     


bagpuss just don't let him on ff then it can be your Lil secret.lol


kel


----------



## bagpuss1910

Don't worry he doesn't. He is busy watching footie (YAWN!!!!!!!)


----------



## maj79

is he watching the reds ?  

If DP tries to get me to do that I just tell him I will be kissing our children with my mouth one day it needs to be in pristine condition


----------



## bagpuss1910

He he he, must remember that one!

No watching some boring celebrity footie rubbish!


----------



## maj79

tut that is boring then


----------



## kellixxx

Good night girls please don't miss me i will be back  


sweet dreams all


I'm off to bed to snuggle into my dd  




until tomorrow


kel

xx xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just a quickie from me. I read loads I wanted to talk about on here today and have forgotten it all now!  

Cleg, we covered natural ways to induce labour if you go over in our NCT classes and apparently sex or pineapple (or anything else) won't bring on labour if you're not ready. I know a LOT of fresh pineapple can cause uterine contractions and the what's in sperm can set labour off (but I believe it has to be quite a bit of it - few times). In terms of sex in the 2ww I think it's down to personal choice. I had to avoid sex for the first 4 months due to 2 previous m/c and because I was bleeding up to then anyway. If you have had no history of m/c then it's fine and can help relax baby I believe but if you have any bleeding they advise you to abstain. 

We're still in the throws of DIYing. Loads to do. We've finished our bedroom and we're back in there in the new bad tonight. Am starting filling, sanding and painting in the nursery tomorrow after we've been to get all the rest of the bits for the kitchen. Then we need to start clearing out the kitchen for filling, sanding and painting in time for getting it done next week. DIY madness!!!!

EG, the company I used to work for had a policy that you had to take unpaid leave for IF treatment - you could not take it as paid sick. I chose to tell them I had to have gynae treatment for my appointments as I had been having that anyway for years so it was easy to continue saying that for any appointments. 

Fi, I'm so glad you had some progress with your doc. Sounds much more hopeful and glad she was able to confirm it was just an erosion. Annoying but at least not serious. 

Totally with you all on the weight thing. I really, really struggled to lose any and my consultant mentioned it every time. I eventually got referred to a dietitian and did Low GI and exercise every day for 30 mins, and eventually lost a stone. I'm sure even just losing that stone improved my chances even though I had a lot more to lose. It's not easy though and 10 times harder on Clomid!

I'm sure there was loads more I wanted to say but just can't remember. Sorry girlies.  

Hello to everyone else - sorry I haven't got much time for personals. Hope you're all ok?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P

By the way, please let me know who had credits stolen a lovely FF member has been collecting them for everyone who had them nicked.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry for lack of personals, im feeling too cruddy to type much today. sorry.

really feel like af is comming so probs wont make it to test day. 

hope you're all ok. 

Happy birthday cleg xxx


----------



## jojo29

Hello everyone,
I only seem to come on here for a moan...sorry..got AF last night on CD 19, I didn't even get to my 21 day blood test.  I am waiting for 9.30 to come so I can call my consultant.  I can't see how clomid is helping me, it has dried up all my CM and now AF's are all over the place.  I can't be ovulating from one side still even with clomid.  They said at my ultrasound a while back that I may have PCOS on one ovary so I guess that would explain why my cycles are ok some months and others not..I spent most of yesterday in tears saying to myself that I am never going to get pregnant, never...why am I bothering.  I even thought about getting my tubes tied so it will put me out of my misery every month because I can't see how I am going to think about anything else for the next 5 years other than hoping for a miracle every month. I have quite a stressful job and facing people at work has become increasingly difficult and I think my work performance suffers depending on where I am in my cycle..If anyone has a solution to get me out of this 'self pity' mode, please can you offer it cause I'm very low at the moment...tried cholcolate but feel guilty as I've put weight on with clomid..not interested in nookie, alcohol or smoking a ***..is there anything else?  I could do with a fire alarm going off at work so the firemen come, that'll work perhaps...
Thank you for letting me moan, I needed to air this sadness at the moment.
Jojox


----------



## Essex girlie

Oh Jojo, you're really going through it at the moment aren't you hun.  

I know this sounds like an effort but if you've done the whole chocolate, wine, duvet on the sofa thing and still don't feel better, then I would suggest getting out of the house and doing something active. 

Probably the last thing you feel like doing right now, but even a brisk walk round the park, will get your heart pumping and those endorphins going - thats why they recommend excercise for depression because those little endorphins really do make you feel happier. Plus when you come back you can feel pleased with yourself for burning some calories and the chocolate won't make you feel so guilty.

Have you got a good friend you can talk to hun?
You know you've always got the girls on FF and don't apologise for feeling low - we've all been there at some point.
  

Essex G


----------



## cleg

jojo i think we should walk + meet each other half way  here's some  's for you hunny 

Fi sorry aint been on ** hunny but will pop on tommorow, wont be on tonight as think DP going to cook again with it being b-day 

Roaie ta for that info has put my mind at reat 

well i must say it has never been a horrid day on my b-day for as long as i can remember, well i got up + it aint looking too pretty  bit like me at the mo half asleep 

he's left me a card + this ickle toy called a boo hoo, think its a baby monkey with big doey eyes  quite cute  have to pick a name for it 

well going for a scout 

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Happy Birthday Cleg !!    

Nix.


----------



## jojo29

I think your idea of exercise is a good one, I will try and muster up the energy later.  It's so bloomin annoying as it is such a beautiful day here in Manchester too and I want to feel happy but I can't right now..I have had a thought, what do you girls know about acupuncture, I believe it can help with regularising your cycles, does anyone know?
I am trying to be positive..honestly I am ... I have to try and pull myself together I am taking a Masters at the moment and my classes are today and I am dreading it, I am going to look a fool, if I am ask a question I will probably burst in to tears...
I have rang my consultant but of course you only get the secretary who will leave a note to see whether we could perhaps increase my dose.  My first month on clomid gave a 21 day result of 30.2 so it is borderline, they are not sure whether I have ovulated or not at that level.  A couple of years ago my levels were in the hundreds so not good.
Wish I did have a friend to talk too but I don't, no one is interested they all have their kids and don't understand and I hate the pity they have for you when you're struggling and they didn't.  So I keep a lot bottled up, no one really knows how I feel only me, o and now you lot on FF!  Thanks xx
Jojox


----------



## Nix76

Jojo,

  

I've heard some really good things about accupuncture and a friend of mine who got a BFP on the first month of trying it.  If nothing else (if you can afford it!) it might give you something else positive to focus on.  I don't know about you, but I feel a bit better and more in control if I feel like I'm DOING something positive to help myself.

Take care hun,

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

to you Cleg, have a good one - let DP spoil you


Jojo - friend of mine swears she got pregnant due to acupuncture, apart from anything else I think it helps destress you so your low days aren't quite so low. It wasn't for me as I can't stand the though of all those needles but I took up yoga instead for the same reasons and it does help to have something else to focus on when you're feeling blue.
Hope you're feeling better hun  

Nix - how the    pills going? Felt like killing anyone yet?  

Essex G


----------



## jojo29

OK, I think I will find a fertility acupuncture clinic if there is such a thing in Manchester.  Thanks.  As for money, I'll give up eating I think, that'll save me loads of money and I'll fit in my work clothes again and be able to afford it.


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - it's all going spookily well so far!  Haven't cried for no reason or attempted murder yet      Watch this space though....  

How's you ?  All set for your appointment tomorrow ??

Nix.


----------



## cleg

jojo i found this a help looking for registered acupunturists

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/

xxx

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

Ok, im not sure what im gonna type here as not really thought it through properly yet   you know what im like! Anyway, I had a dream last night that someone came to me and said to give up and im not meant to be a mummy   They said im causing myself too much heartache and I need to move on. Now I wouldnt have thought much to it if the person who was in my dream wasnt my late nana   I am feeling drained both physically and mentally and am now thinking maybe my dream meant something. Maybe im having difficulties in becomming pregnant as its just not meant to be. I cant even blame this dream on the clomid as i didnt take it this month. 

Well thats it really, am gonna take some time to decide what to do and whether its worth going through all this torture every month. 

Just wanted to say thank you to all my lovely FF girls, I love you x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly] *Happy Birthday Cleg  *  [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Ba - I was told that 48 hours was the longest it could take to ovulate after a trigger injection, although it was more like 24 for me.

Must read rest of posts, loads to go!

SS


----------



## jojo29

Hi Jo,
I'm struggling at the moment also, nothing has worked. I've tried all fertility treatment except ICSI and none of it has worked so I know exactly how you feel.  However, you're still young and you will have hundreds of good eggs still, it is just a case of getting them out and fertilised.  Have you thought about IUI or IVF?  My friend tried all through her 20s naturally but because her endo was so bad and her DH's sperm too she ended up going down the ICSI route and it worked second time around, they now have 2 babies cause when her first ICSI baby was less than a year old she conceived naturally, even still with severe endo, sometimes is it just a case of hormonal imblance with endo and PCOS...I hope that makes you feel a little bit better.  I just want to sit in a large field on my own and look at the sky..sounds strange perhaps but I am just wanting to be own my own right now.
Take care
Jox


----------



## Shooting star

AD78 - All the best with your first month of clomid. Think positive, miracles do happen.  

SS


----------



## cleg

think i might wash my hair as though its that time of the year  

jojo did you get that link i left for you on the last page ??

xxx


----------



## jojo29

Thanks Cleg, turns out there are 4 where I live, one at the end of my road! and there's a rather comprehensive page on fertility and how acupuncture can balance hormones amongst other things and help PCOS and irregular cycles...needles here I come...can't hurt that much...can it?


----------



## cleg

oo dont know weather it hurts aint had it done  dont think it does though, i reckon you will feel the pressure release + all nice + relaxed 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Just wanted to say, just been to the loo and BFN for me... starting to believe my dream/premonition. I knew it would take a miracle to conceive this month but it still hurts. I will be fine im sure, just need to get on with things and talk to DH about what to do.


----------



## angeldelight78

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLEG  

ss - thankyou, bit nervous but il get there  

jo -just wanted to give you a big  

Hope everyone's ok - gotta catch up  

Its funny you should mention acupuncture - i went and saw chinese herbalist/ acupuncture
yesterday just for a consultation with the doctor there, acupuncture - she said its £25 per session & people have them weekly, little expensive but i suppose worth a try, she showed me where abouts on stomach area id have the needles and also many people said it didnt hurt either as needles are very fine - im going to have a good think about it  


well i b on my clomid in 2days    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo29

Acupuncture booked for 1pm Friday...I am looking forward to it too, I just had a great chat with a lovely chinese woman who owns the clinic...got nothing to lose other than ££££ I suppose.


----------



## kellixxx

cleg.xxxxx


Hi all how are you all doing?

ive been busy working   yes i did say work  


kel


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Having bad day with DH. Have arranged with con to have my 14wk scan on Saturday so DH does not have to have time off work. I don't know the exact time yet as the clinic only scan during a 2 hour block and con is finding out the exact time. Anyway told DH, who I thought would be pleased and he said he was only comming if it was after 11am because he wanted a lie in and to walk the dogs.  I was not impressed and explained that I had no choice of time. He insists if it is before 11 I will have to go on my own. I said that really worried me in case they discovered a problem at the scan. He insists there is nothing wrong and there is no need for the scan anyway. He would be happy to wait for the 20wk scan! Feeling rediculously emotional.  

SS


----------



## kellixxx

Ss he might be  just as worried as you are hun and thats his way of telling you. try talking to him and ask if there is any thing wrong. you take care hun and good luck



kel


----------



## Essex girlie

SS - naughty DH. Mind you like Kel says, men normally aren't good with emotions so perhaps theres an underlying reason why he's trying to get out of going to the scan with you. He may just be terrified of how he'll react or how you'll react.

Why don't you try explaining to him as calmly as possible that you really need him there as you are scared and need him to support you. If theres a problem you will need each other to lean on and if everythings OK (which it will be!) its good to have the brilliant news together so you can celebrate. Either way, it took two of you to make this baby, so both of you should be there for it from now - parenting doesn't just start from the moment its born. 

OK got a bit ranty towards the end but you know what I mean.

Jo - how you doing sweetie? Sounds like you're having a bad day, don't be too hard on yourself or DH. AF arriving is almost like grieving for the baby you missed out on each month isn't it. Lots of   for you girl.


Oooh got scary consultant appt tomorrow morning - wish me luck! Just hope I can remember to take my list of questions and then have the guts to not leave until I get answers to them all!
Essex G


----------



## flower le

Jo - I'm really sorry hun.  I think that you have to try to stay positive - Hard I know.  I wouldn't look too much into dreams hun I have the maddest dreams ever including a lot about killer clowns (my biggest fear)  and I'm almost positive there is no truth in it (I hope)  I just think they bring in the thing you are fearing most but it is just the mind working through it all.    For you hun xxx


----------



## flower le

Good luck SS by the way.  I am sure everything is fine.  I would just explain to your DH what you are feeling.  I agree he might be feeling stressed about it and thats why he doesn't want to go.  Just think you will see your  !!! It must be so exciting!!! xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks ladies I will try talking to him later when he feels more relaxed.

Essex G - All the best for your appointment and yes don't forget the list! I always know exactly what I want to say until I gat there and then I sit there in silence!

Jo- I agree with flower le, try not to dwell on the dream. Thinking of you.

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

Thanks girls, dh came home from work early to give me a big cuddle, it made me cry! 

I will try not to think about the dream but like you said EG, it is like grieving for the baby that never came each cycle    Everything was just going too smoothly so that should have sent alarm bells ringing hey! 

Sposed to be going out for a meal tonight with MIL and co but really dont think i can face it   I was the one who arranged it for dh's birthday so i will feel guilty if i dont go but his MIL loves to talk about how we're getting on with relaxing and taking it easy cos that will obviously work and make us pregnant   Yes she is one of them people with the stupid remarks that think is helping you but it really isnt   

God im pathetic! Gonna not post until i chear up cos dont wanna depress you all! 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Jo ~ Escuse me mrs, but we are all here in good times and bad, don't you dare go running off and not posting cause you are feeling down    
SS ~ I hope that DH goes with you hun  Men are odd creatures sometimes (what am I saying, ALL the time)

Love n hugs to all

Well I think I am starting to get some Clomid side effects, last weekend I had a strop and last night was watching the final of that American Cheerleader thingy and        

Shelley Xxxx


----------



## MaryC

Hi Jo Jo,

Sorry to read your feeling it so down, i felt weird reading it because i felt that could easily have been a message left me me three years ago! I know how you feel when it seems nothing is working and talking about is not something you feel you can do. My husband and i were TTC for 4 years, basically from the minute we got married. It was like torture most of the time because no -one really knew we were trying and they most definitely didn't know we were having difficulties. Over the four year period i must have known of at least 20 babies born to close friend and family and every time i heard someone else was pregnant it was like a knife being twisted, especially as some of them were two or three babies born to the same couple in a very short space of time! Anyway eventually after 7 months on clomid we got our BFP, because i have alot of health 'issues' i was a very high risk pregnancy so i could miscarry right up to nine months, but it worked out and now i have a beautiful daughter. 
I understand the hell you are feeling and the pressure too. I don't know how many times a day people were asking me 'any news', in other words are you pregnant, i wanted to hit them!!!

I think the exercise is a good idea however i would understand the difficulty in getting that going especially when you are so low, your energy levels probably are too. What about REFLEXOLOGY? it is great very relaxing and you don't have to go as often as acupuncture, so it's nowhere near as expensive. The only thing is with reflexology you need to make sure to get someone who really knows what they are doing or else it won't be any use at all.
I better stop talking now as this post is very long, if you ever want to talk jo feel free to contact me.

Mary

Happy Birthday Cleg too!!


----------



## cleg

Jo big  's for you girl, + agree with shellebelle here for you through good times + bad 

SS ((((hugs)))) for you too 

+ to anyone else who needs them i have plenty more to give out  

thankyou all for your good wishes  really made me smile today, will be loggin off for the night soon as DP home in bit

ta again girls 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,

        I had 10 credits stolen.How are you getting on hun?.x

Happybirthday cleg 

          I cant believe it,an old school friend of mine got in touch with me on ********,i havent seen her for years.It turns out we both have the same fertility prob,and go to the same clinic,what a coincidence that is.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..Big   to you .. the girls are right it is like grieving for a lost baby each month.. lost hopes and lets face it it feels crap ! all you can do hunny is pamper yourself and let yourself have a down day or two and then get back and be ready to kick infertility up the   sometimes though you need to give yourself a break .. I know you have talked about your Sister's baby coming .. maybe that is emotionally holding you back because you are expecting it not to work because you know you will be faced with that soon .. or maybe I am talking a load of old codswallop   all I know hunny is only you can know what is right for you ..but often if you have a break you come back stronger and ready to fight again .. pamper yourselves have some fun ... maybe thats what your Nan was trying to tell you .. not that you won't ever have a child but that now is not the right time for you .. or maybe that was just your subconscious thinking out your fears .. god I am confusing myself now   whatever you decide hun ..we are here for you and don't you dare stay off the board ..cos we would miss you   and if nothing else we girls have to stick together (you know they won't except us mad lot anywhere else !!   ) 

Jo Jo ..Sounds like you are having a rough time too hunny   sending you lots of             vibes .. I know exactly what you mean about being in a field looking up at the sky ..being a country lass I used to do that lay on a huge pile of bales and look up at the sky .. its very peaceful and sometimes just what you need ..I hope good things come to you very soon hun       

SS - Bless you .. hope your hubby stops being a stubborn devil ..it may be cos he is worried Men do have funny ways of letting their feelings known! If he won't come with you do you have another member of your family or close friend who can go with you ? def don't want you going on your own ..  

Hi to everyone else     big hug to you all .. 

Well yesterday I found out my SIL has a tumour ..and today found out my Dad is messing around AGAIN ! ..BUT I am remaining positive and hoping that after my SIL's catscan tomorrow that it shows optimistic news..she will find out next thursday.. and with regard to my Mum and Dad its their problem ..I REFUSE to let it stress me out ...as he always does it around when I have my 2ww and have previously got stressed out ..but not anymore ..this is the new positive me                             

I am sure I had sore (. ) (. ) this morning ..but it might just have been chilly nips ...cos it was very cold  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks Rosie, it was such a felief for me to finally fel Im getting more support, no 60 min make over for you then
you sound up to your eyes in D.I.Y. Just hope you enjoy it..

Jo, sorry your feeling low and had bfn, think mines coming too, so we can share our PMT.. the girls are right about your dream,
I know it must have been very haunting being so close to home and emotions, but put it in comparison with
outragious dreams and they dont come true, so dont let the nasty dream upset you.Hope the meal goes ok for you

Cleg, Happy birthday, hope your enjoying it and being spoiled..

Jojo, sorry to hear your feeling down too, remember were here to offload to anytime, Accupuncture is supposed to be 
very good for ttc and regulating  and balancing etc, its also very relaxing and grounds you.. I started it but 
didnt keep it up, must go back...I think a lot of us feel its had to talk about ttc in the "real" world, so thats
why this site is such a treasure, as are the ladies on here.Sending you big hugs 

F le, Mary C and Nix, how yous doing today?

EG take no crap and remember theyre there to provide a service for you and if its not good enough  kick some **** 

SS how you doing? I agree with girl, sometimes men are insensitive when theyre scared, hope your chat helps,totally
understand you feeling upset about that and hope you sort it soon, good luck with scan and let us see a piccy if
there is one at this scan

Hi AD , how you doing today? Good luck for cycle starting Fri..

Kelli, still stuffed up with cheese?

Shelley, big hugs to you, those blimmin hormones..

Max, thats lovely, what a nice way to get support, 

Cat,good to hear your putting yourself first for once over 2ww, and hope your SIL's scan is not as bad
as yous fear....

Hi to everyone else, havent been on til now as have had busy day, and got DD here now, with only 4 
days to go til due date..


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]*ITS ONLY 90 SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS YAY  * [/fly]

Tis not quite the season to be jolly tra la la la la la la la la .. but FF's are always jolly  tra la la la la la la la la .. it might be the gin .. it might be the vodka .. it might just be cos we are plain bonkers .. tra la la la la la la la la ..

           

To all my FF's xx

Cat


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Jo and Jojo, so sorry you're feeling so down.  IF and the Clomid journey is a rough ride and has plenty of lows, but try not to let it get you down and keep the hope.

Jojo, I did acupuncture for many thinks (including chronic IBS) over the years and would highly recommend it. The needles don't hurt at all (if they do tell them as it means they are in wrong) and you will also hopefully find it relaxing. I think it really helped me as it increases blood flow to the womb and also helped regulate my cycles and turn them from really painful and heavy to more 'normal'.

Fi, I'm sending you loads of  that the extra bit of Clomid they have given you will make the difference. I normally enjoy DIY but everything is taking me at least twice as long and I get frustrated at not being able to do things on my own like get up ladders and paint - I'm not allowed!  Getting there though and I know we'll have a very busy weekend.

Cat, sending lots of  your SIL's way. I think you're so right to to be putting yourself first and not letting your parent's issues get to you.  to you.

Cleg, hope you have a [fly]VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/fly] hun. Enjoy the rest of your day. 

SS, try and explain to DH your concerns as it really helps to have DH with you at scan. I was petrified at mine and there is no way I could have gone in without him. Sometimes men just don't put themselves in other's shoes until you make them look at things from a different viewpoint.

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for anyone I've missed - had such a hectic day and my brain is mush. We sat waiting at the hospital for a tour for an hour and nobody turned up and the receptionist couldn't get in touch with the lady who was meant to be doing it.  I had to wait a month to get on a tour and now I probably won't get on to another. Wasn't happy especially when we have so much to do.

Night, night everyone and don;t let the bedbugs bite.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

Thank you girls, you've had me in tears reading them posts, but they were happy tears! Good to know someone cares and that im defo not alone. Gotta give myself a big kick up the bum and get motivated, i am going to beat this bloody IF and not going to let it get me down (well, maybe the odd day or so....  ) 

I am watching pretty woman and having a nice glass of wine     ner ner to those who cant!   

Cat, im so sorry about your SIL and dad. I hope SIL's scan goes ok and parents hey, who would have them!   Mine are the same so thats another thing we share!   All my pma comming your way for this 2ww! 

I think you girls are right, im not going to believe that dream as I drempt about zombie babies on clomid and that didnt come true so maybe its me being a little (or a lot!) CRAZY!    

Thank you all so much for being there for me, im a silly bugger sometimes so thanks for putting me straight!  

  

Fi, hope af doesnt come and its just a little bean giving you unneccessary worry  

Rosie, not long to go now! Take it easy with all that DIY 

EG, Cleg, SS, Max, JoJo, Flower Le, AD78, Kel, Angelus, Nix, and everyone else, hi ya and hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Hiya everyone...

well I'm sorry but i did post on here a week or so ago saying i was due to start the lovely   pills and haven't posted since.. today was day 3 of pills and Ive had a rough few days, sick, dizzy, major hot sweats, headache, constant incurable thirst, emotional ... to name a few...

hope you are all OK and hop you don't mind if i post abit more often   ..

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo,
Glad your feeling better now, Pretty womans a nice classic isnt it (I love the way JR laughs in it)
Thanks for hoping for me but I know a/f is coming, you know when you *just do*, am prepared to just get on with next round now, just waiting for it to come .......

Rachel , hi, The side effects can be nasty cant they, welcome to the thread and just jump in its a great place to come to


----------



## NuttyJo

Yeah I know what you mean Fi, I woke up just knowing it was going to arrive today and so kinda avoided going to the loo as if I didnt see it then it wasnt true!    

I love all JR's films and have to admit that Richard Gere is well hunky for an older man! I love the bit when she goes back to the shop who wouldnt serve her and says 'you work on commission right.... big mistake, huge!' 

Hi to all the newbies xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rachel ..are you taking the clomid pills at night ..cos I had your symptoms before I started taking them at night but get far less taking them at night .. also you will find that not all cycles are the same so don't get too down hearted hun x 

Jo .. You are entitled to feel down hun .. as long as you bounce back up ..and yes we do seem to have a lot in common ! 

Fi .. Are you ok hunny? I hppe AF doesn't come but if it does then we will just hav to work up more positive vibes for next cycle ..I am determined to make it work for us I have been asking Mr God in my nighttime ramblings on my diary lol ..  

Night night girls x
Cat x


----------



## Rachel~M

Thanks for the welcome girls... 

im taking my tablets on a morning, i was going to take them at night and thought that i couldnt cope having sweats in the night etc..

Really really bloated today... 

can i ask a question please has anyone else had this before really heavy AF then clomid made her disappear, i had one other girl say to me that hers used to stop when started taking clomid, mine was really heavy on monday morning but about 5 hours after taking 1st one it was near enough gone...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes that is really common I think Rachel .. and I have found I get hardly any sweats at night so def worth a try for next cycle hun .. It still makes me a bit   but the sweats aren't too bad at all ! 

My periods have gone from being 2wks-8wks to now I barely have 3 days and it is really really light ..

Cat x


----------



## Rachel~M

thanks cat thats exactly how mine went this week i was so heavy [tmi but i was wearing 2 night time towels a time and still had to change my clothes 5 times then i took my 1st clomid and it just near enough vanished... 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes that is just like me ..I was Mrs Flooder before lol ..in fact couldn't go to work one week as it was so bad just gushing everywhere ..so glad those days are over ! so yes it is entirely normal on these crazy drugs hun lol.. good luck x
Cat


----------



## cleg

morning 

i know i aint shat the bed just not feeling very well at all, very hot + considering its freezing outside dont think thats good  have that stupid IVF lecture to attend today too 

i knew summit was coming yesterday when my nose was like a tap

 just seen a baby girl born at 17lb 1 oz  she's huge 


Cat i hope the scan goes well for your sis  + you take it easy 

to everyone else hello + ill be back later no doubt 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning Girls 

Just poped in to say hello, I think I'm going to become a weekend poster as I don't have much time during the week and DH is getting peed at me for spending so much time on it between here and face book  So I'll catch up on there at the weekend too.

Hope you are all well

Sukie x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat  I'm great thanks, had a/f type pains last night, am feeling incredibly volatile (road rage etc....) so
just about the right foundations for the a/f lol, not gonna get down though as I'm no longer hoping this cycle.You 
keep diary rambling Hun, it can only be good   

Ah bless Rosie, but at least hes meaning to protect you and Little bump, which is rather chivalrous isn't it,
you'll get there, Blimin NHS letting you down, and its important to get acquainted to your environment too isn't it

Jo, that was poetic justice in that film wasn't it lol, oh I just love poetic justice!! I think the bloke in the hotel who 
helped her was so sweet too, Yeah Richard Gere has had something in his day hasn't he, def in the eyes!! Its the way he 
looks when he "takes" his women Mmmmmmmmmmm........

Rachel, Ive had exactly that with a/f too, it seems to just stop even a heavy a/f dead doesn't it, clomid side effects can
have their advantages then lol.

Oh Cleg, it didn't stop you enjoying your b/d did it? You've got to go to an IVF lecture?

Oh Suskie, and theres you not coming on here enough already, I get the same, the exasperated sigh and
"that bloody computer" Hows your cycle going?

Good morning to all


----------



## cleg

no Fi just had runny nose yesterday  today got the headache to go with it 

yeah a lecture that both partners have to attend before we have TX so thats my afternoon sorted 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol im the total opposite to all you girls... dh likes me comming on here as it saves him the earache of me moaning at him   also my periods were usually light but on the first month of clomid it was quite heavy i think (unless im getting it the wrong way, am confusing myself   ) 

yum... eyes, i love sexy eyes! 

i was lying in bed this morning and have decided to just get on with the clomid and then prepare myself for the next step, least then i wont be wasting more time by dithering about debating what to do! god i hate being a libra, very indecisive!!! 

well better go, its dh's birthday and hes just unwrapped his screwdrivers i buoght him   well, they will come in handy when i get this wardrobe im after    

hello to everyone, hope you're all ok today xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Well, I think we can safely say that clomid rage his kicked in today.  It's only 10.30am and already I have managing to have a blazing row with my DH and to scream down the phone at some woman in a call centre.  I just feel SO angry    

How you all doing today ?

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix no sooner PMT is over its the "clomid rage" raging hormones eh! Do you usually get strong side effects?, I think I must be lucky as the only thing I seem to get is the insomnia from the clomid, but prob get all my rages in the PMT end of the cycle which can be pretty bad some months. Its amazing how aggressive it can make you feel isnt it?

Jo, glad youve decided, good luck hun xx


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls  


Cleg get well soon darl.xxxx


Fi fingers crossed for you good luck for testing    

Nix how are your raging  hormones?  

cat good luck  

Jo how you today?

Rachel good luck with your   pills

Sukie we will miss you  

Rosie not long now less than a month I'm getting dead existed for you    

Shellbelle how are your side affects now? better i hope.xxx

Maryc how are you Hun?

max how are you are you looking forward to your Holiday?

Jojo how are you?

SS how are you??

flowerlee how are you?

Maj me besy mate were you hiding get your   on here NOW how are you Hun?

angaldelight angules Ba Eeerrrmmmm ho you all know who you are hope your all well and taking care of your self lots of        

Well I'm OK just very tired my sickness has slowed down so i hope its going now. All i want to do eat ANYTHING        I'm looking forward to my scan  

love kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ... Nix your post made me laugh cos I could see myself doing the same thing with a woman in a call centre the other week .. she was so obnoxious so the more obnoxious she got I thought two can play at this game love ..and I gave as good as if not better .. my work colleagues were laughing their heads off as not like me at all ! but she had such a bad attitude!

Jo ..You sound a lot more cheerful today hun .. glad that you have been decisive good luck hun with this next cycle. 

Kel .. Lol its a good sign that you feel like eating everything .. and I bet it is really exciting waiting for a scan ..but nervewracking at the same time! x

Cleg ..Sorry you have the lurg hun..it is bloomin cold isn't it .. we have all been complaining cos it was very cold in here and they have decided to put on the heating hurray ..will be warm as toast soon   

Sukie ..are you allowed on ******** can we natter to you on there ..cos we will miss you otherwise  

Fi ..Ooh anything happening with DD? 

Rosie ..Have fun with your Mum today x

How is everyone else today ??

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, no  think the first thing I'll prob no about it is a knock on the door by a frantic Dad to be handing me a 2yr old whilst they whisk off to the labour ward at about 4 in the morning lol 

Kelli, good luck with your scan, are you gonna take a picnic in there in a Gutchi bag so you can munch while they scan?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha Kelli I can just imagine you doing that hun x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi Everyone,

Just got back from consultant appt and its official – I have come to the end of my Clomid journey. Turns out that Clomid didn’t stand much chance of working for us as I have a hormone imbalance and DH has lazy swimmers. Neither of which showed up on the tests we did 18 months ago before going onto Clomid!   Arghhh!

Anyway I have now been put forward for IUI but have to go on the waiting list so probably wont’ happen til Spring 2008. Seems a long way off but I think me and DH probably need a break from ttc – obviously we’ll keep on with the    but it feels like the pressure’s off for a few months.

The only thing worrying me now is my age – I’ll be heading for 37 by the time I get IUI and if that doesn’t work it looks like IVF won’t be an option until I’m 38! Can’t believe we’ve been trying since I was 32/33 it seems like its all happening to someone else sometimes.

Any how I will still keep popping onto the website now and again to see how you’re all doing but I won’t be posting daily as I really do want to try and forget about fertility stuff at least until after Christmas . 

At least I get to drink again without feeling guilty! 

I really do wish you all the best girls, you have all been such a support during the few months I’ve been on here and you all deserve to get your dreams come true.

Nix - I'll pm you with Queens details

       


Look after the newbies 
Love
Essex Girlie


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - have been thinking of you this morning.  

I'll wait for your PM before I start ranting on about Queens and waiting times shall I !?  

How have they just discovered about your hormonal imbalance and why wasn't it looked into prior to the clomid !??!

We'll miss you on here...... 

Nix.


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

hope ur all well got so much catching up to do  

Im not feel very well 2day and was in pain all through night with stomach/cramps - not sure if was my bowel disease though although felt more like af pains so will have to see what happens today  

well i was on the norethisterone and ended up stopping it on day 9 ( 1 day earlier as cramps were getting bad ) was due 2 start my clomid friday but as ive finished a day earlier if dont bleed today i need to take it tonight as instructed by gyn - but if i bleed today will be taking clomid tom 


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

would some 1 b kind enough to change my bubbles to 577 please need a bit of luck


----------



## margocat

bubbles sorted AD

EG - will write more later, sorry you're leaving us, but glad you are making progress of sorts. Assume they don't think Clomid until you get to the top of the IUI list is a good idea?

MC
xx


----------



## Shellebell

Nix76 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well, I think we can safely say that clomid rage his kicked in today. It's only 10.30am and already I have managing to have a blazing row with my DH and to scream down the phone at some woman in a call centre. I just feel SO angry
> 
> How you all doing today ?
> 
> Nix.


Did you call Electrolux  We have been getting LOADS of peeved cust today

I think it must have had something to do with the full moon last night !!


----------



## angeldelight78

thanku MC much appreciated, hope ur ok


----------



## ttcno2

Hi ladies

Sorry for a tmi question, but I'm not sure where else to ask this.

I'm on cd7, af only lasted 2 days, both of which were incredibly heavy (rolled over in bed and felt the blood pouring, awful), then nothing but a light, watery discharge.

Today I was drying myself after my shower and - eeeek, sorry tmi!!! - I felt something sticky, and there was a huge lump of discharge, almost looked like wallpaper paste, about the size of a strawberry.  It was pretty stretchy, and didn't break easily.  But with the lighter discharge, and now this, I'm wondering if it is possible that I'm already at ov'ing stage!?!  Everything I've read has said that, after af you have a dry period before any discharge.

Could it just be the Clomid mucking my system around?  I've called dh and told him it is early night whether he likes it or not...lol...but I'm quite confused and a little bit upset.  Sorry for being silly.


----------



## Shellebell

EG Please keep popping in hun   You on Face Book 

TCCNO2 This is my 1st cycle of Clomid and I have had a few 'wet' episodes too  AF was a lot lighter as well


----------



## NuttyJo

HI YA GIRLS! I am sooooo proud of myself today   Went to my nans (this wasnt the dead one in my dream btw) and there was half the family there, anyway, one of my aunties had written down an article about improving fertility for me (including the 'relax and it will happen theory') and I had to sit and accept it with a smile plastered on my face when really I felt like I had the lurg or something as everyone was staring at me. I didnt cry or throw a wobbley and managed to remain calm and dh even said how well I handled it when we left. I dont know what was wrong with me yesterday as im feeling really good today, gotta take the crazy pills though later so watch this space for crazy jo ramblings    

EG and Sukie, dont leave us! It will make us sad   

Kel, whens the scan?

Fi, any signs of af yet hun? Hope not   

Cat & Nix, I screamed down the phone at someone the other day as they rang four times during the day for dh and I kept saying he wasnt here but they just still kept ringing back so in the end I saw the number flash up on the phone and picked it up, before they said anything I screamed 'HES NOT F**KING HERE, NOW TAKE THE HINT!'     

Well got to go, sorry for lack of personals, will catch up soon ok! 

Love jo xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli,

    Yes im really looking forward to hol thanx hun,i cant wait. 

How are you?xxx


----------



## Kiah

OMG Jo!!! How did you manage to stay so calm with your auntie - I'd have been soooooooo angry she would be needing that article removed by a surgeon right now    Families    Well done you though and I am glad you are feeling a little better today.  Sorry the evil witch turned up though   

Sorry not read through the rest of the posts yet, was off to do that but read Jos first and  had to reply!  Back soon..

Matty xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

HAHA thanks Matty, I dunno whats wrong today, im just happy about everything lol. Oh the highs and lows of being a woman!    

Hows bump doing Matty? When do you get a scan? 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Its good to hear that you are feeling better today Jo    Its mad isn't it - I was always under the impression our moods leveled out after leaving our teens - what a lie that was    Must have been a bloke who told me that!!!

Scan is in 6 days - has felt like an eternity already    Threw up yesterday and was so happy I even texted DH      Everything still feels so fragile at the moment though. 

TTCno2 - Hmm, I would have thought it a little early for ov if you are only on day 7.  Not sure whats the blob is all about - maybe someone far cleverer than me (which could include your average tea bag) can shine some light on that.  Maybe you could just start     now just in case you are going to have an early ov.

Hmmm I also had to call up a call center today and have a small rant and also filed ANOTHER official complaint, then went through to DH and had a rant about what was wrong with this country    

AD -  loads of luck this cycle        

Fi - Have I read right that you have 2 more goes of clomid after this one    

Cat - Hows the2ww going? sorry to hear of all the crappy things going on right now  

Hope everyone is doing fine and not going to mad under the influence of clomid and the full moon!

Matty xxx


----------



## jojo29

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all of your kind words and advice regarding the acupuncture...I am really looking forward to talking to someone about why I am having it!  Poor woman isn't going to get a word in edge-ways, i'll end up with needles everywhere.  Well, I spent the night in A&E last night, there I was on the tram on my way to uni and I had a funny do on the tram, I fainted and got really bad palpatations...it passed and I carried on to my class...it happened again so I went off to the hospital and was poked and prodded all night to try and find out what was wrong..my blood pressure went up from its usual 110/70 to 138/97 but apart from that and a dull ache chest pain, I appeared ok.  It was very scary though (If there are any nurses out there, you do a fantastic job, you are over worked and underpaid and I do not know how you muster up the kindness to patients given your treatment by g'ment, but you do, thanks).  Anyway, I have decided to come off the clomid, I do not think it is for me anyway as it dried up my CM and made me moody around ov time when I used to be on top of the world at that time.  I think it has depressed me a bit.  So I am going back to eu natural for a while and maybe after another 6 months might look at IUI.  So thanks for the advice and support re: clomid.  I am not going completely though, I would still like to pop on here and see how everyone is doing and maybe still get some advice, if that's ok?
Good luck everyone
Jojox


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Jojo TTC is a hard business, I hope you are happy in any decision you make and have the best of luck for them   

Oh god thats all I can remember   Hope you are all well and keeping   

Em xx


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Can anyone answer me this, anytime i have been on clomid before(50mg) i have had terrible hot flushes, so bad that i can't actaully share a bed with DH!!!! because his body heat makes me nearly pass out. Anyway am just about to go onto clomid again but this time(100mg - am very scared!!) so i can only imagaine that the hot flushes are going to be even worse than before.
Hence, my question, how am i supposed to get pregnant if i can't even share a bed with the man who has the sperm? (and i do know you don't have to be in bed!!) Any advice out there? this is question i know my husband will be delighted that i am asking!

Mary


----------



## maj79

Maryc when my dose was upped to 100mg I actually had less side effects   the only thing I can say is do what you need to do then kick him out


----------



## MaryC

Maj you sound like my kind of woman!


----------



## maj79

or you could be more 'adventurous' and have a bit in different parts of the house, good for him and you dont even have to share a bed with him at all then


----------



## Kiah

I was like Maj - less side effects on the 100mg. Was odd as had hot flushes on all 50mg cycles but none or only a few warm moments  on 100mg 



maj79 said:


> or you could be more 'adventurous' and have a bit in different parts of the house, good for him and you dont even have to share a bed with him at all then


or even more adventurous as its starting to get quite chilly outside now


----------



## maj79

yea, swinging hammocks can get you in a good rhythm


----------



## Kiah

sounds like the voice of experience


----------



## maj79

a errrr friend told me


----------



## Kiah

aaaaaaah a friend! - its amazing how many naughty friends people have isn't it


----------



## Crazy Fi

EG, sorry to hear that its awful how theyve messed you around.Really hope the IUI goes well for you, and
you can enjoy your break from the stresses of ttc, but dont disappear, keep in touch..

Ad, sorry your not feeling well, good luck with the clomid and this cycle..

ttcno2, your not being silly, the cycls are a mixture of frustrations, confusions, unconfirmed assumptions,
and it can be a nighmare, youve got nothing to loose by BMS early, maybe good idea to play it safe even though it does seem a bit early..The clomid seems to mess us up a bit sometimes..

Jo, great your feeling better and handled that situation so well, not easy eh! No a/f yet but tested early tonight
(naughty me) and it was neg as I expected, if a/f not here by Mon may take a test then, but sure its not for me this month.

Hi Max, Shelly

Matty, aw bless you, texting DH with news you threw up, thats sweet.Two cycles just clomid Matty, followed by two more assisted 
with Met formin, and that was my GP, shes a star!! YAY!!

Jojo, that must have been real scarey for you, glad your ok now though, as for clomid, if you really feel its not for you
good luck on your journey and please do pop on anytime...

Hiya Maj, I think you got me on this game lol...

Maryc, if its any help Ive gone right up to 200mg and it has made my symptoms worse,if anything theyre less so 
hopefully it may not for you.
Hows about a bit of "out in the garden at night" bit of excitement and with our weather I doubt youll sweat too much.

Maj a friend told you


----------



## linlou17

hi to everyone!!! seems ages since i came on so hard with work did not get a lunch break today!!!  

am kinda glad to be back at work gives me something to do although the dreaded receptionist is back next week!!!  

how are you all? xx


----------



## maj79

Of course a friend Fi what type of girl do you think I am    

Got better letters this time but the game aint over yet hun


----------



## linlou17

matty hope you are feeling well will be thinking of you next weds i bet you are  so xcited


----------



## Guest

Good evening

Well DH is out at football practice so I'm on  I'm not going far girls and I'll still get on a bit in the week but mainly at the weekend. Cat I'll be on face book even less as that was his big bug bear but I was spending A LOT of time on there. (he's a bit stressed with work at the moment)

Fi I hope the witch stays away for you   I'm just having lots of   at the moment covering all areas  (probably giving Cat nightmares!) lol 

Cat Hey hun how are things PMA

Ba how are you doing??

Matty Hun I bet you never enjoyed getting sick so much 

Maj, EG, Nix, Kirstin, Jojo, Max and Mary I hope you are well xx

Sukie


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha! i dont remember who asked about hot flushes and then someone turned it into rudeys outside.... but anyway, i have  'FRIEND' who likes ot do it outside... its great! aparently


----------



## Guest

Fi you smell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (don't say I don't come on I came on especially for you )

I have never done the whole thing outside, just explored 

Right I'm off to bed


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone, 

Not been too well the last few days with bad chest, so been trying very hard to motivate myself to still do bed business every other day!!!!!!!!!!! Not easy when you feel like crap! But I just can't cope with putting clomid in my body, just to waste it!

I hope you're all doing good. Sorry but got lost with all the personals, will catch up n pitch in a bit more now I am on the mend.

Quick question taken crazy pills days 2-6, when has everyone ovulated? No sign as yet!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

you lot are sooo funny .. and sooo rude ..I introduced my work colleagues to the word felching today they were peeing themselves laughing as wel as wanting to vomit !

Essex Girl ..we will miss you hun   but at least they know what is what now so they won't be wasting your time any longer .. I know how frustrating it can be from when they told me ..no wonder it hasn't worked as your thyroid is completely out ! I was sooo annoyed ..will be nice to have some chill out time coming up to Christmas/New Year and spring is a lovely time to be making babies              

Lawsy ..Sorry you have been feeling rough hun   there seem to be some really nasty bugs going round at the moment ..we need a good cold spell to kill the bugs off ! and brrr it is cold out there tonight .. I ovulate around day 21/22 ish but then I have a long cycle 36/37 days ..hope you ov soon hun     

Jo ..Great news that you are positive .. I am still Mrs PMA ...lol .. but then it is usually the closer I get to AF due time that I get down .. my ( .) (.) are really tender at the moment so hoping that is a good sign          

Em .. we couldn't possibly comment but I can just imagine trying to have sex in a hammock I would end up on the floor laughing my head off !! thats what I loved about my partner we used to always end up peeing ourselves laughing and it didn't matter whether it worked or not cos we had such a giggle doing daft things in the bedroom and elsewhere ! lol I love a guy with a soh .. whereas someone else I went out with got a complex if I laughed at all as he thought I was laughing about him ...talk about have a complex !

Hi Linlou .. is your receptionist really bad then hun ? some receptionist especially Drs ones I think have been to the bulldog school of receptionists ..I hav worked as a receptionist in the past and it is not always the easiest of jobs as you always get the obnoxious gits giving you abuse ..but at least I did it with a cheery smile ..I might have stuck my fingers up at them under the desk .. but hey ! lol 

Jo jo ..blimey hun sounds like you had an awful experience..I have heard of other people having panic attacks whilst on clomid ..and I have had palpitations on them before now .. hope you get your BFP very soon hun       

Fi .. fancy threatening to steal all the mince pies so I can't have my mad christmas moment on saturday with carols and making cards lol .. 

Not heard anything from SIL..but she won't hear anything until next thursday so trying to send her        vibes x 

Well I went to see run fat boy run at the cinema tonight .. it was quite funny ..  

Right milky drink and then bed for me as tired and have itchy scratchy eyes .. 

Hello to anyone I have missed .. I know you are out there and I still love you all   night night 
sweet dreams x
Cat


----------



## angeldelight78

Well ladies thought id let you all know - *IM OFFICIALLY A CLOMID CHICK*

I had to take my clomid tonight as finished a day early on norethisterone and gyn told me 2days after take last norethis if dont have a af by then and havent had a bleed so here goes              

   

so bloody nervous and emotional was gonna cry especially as i had hard decision as some of you are aware regarding the clomid  thanks to Rachel she calmed me down n cracked me up laughing lol

love to you all & loads of  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay ...Good Luck Angel Delight 
[fly]  [/fly]

Good Morning everyone 

Yay its the weekend yippeee

Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies, 
good luck in your first month on the clomid Angel delight.
Well a/f arrived yesterday as expected, and as if that wasnt bad enough I was chatting to a friend on msn messenger who has just recently given birth to her second child, and the things she was saying to me just made me want to cry. I thought I was coping quite well up until then. As you might have noticed I havent been posting much recently and thats because Im trying to take my mind of the whole infertility thing in the possible hope that trying to take my mind off it might relax me a bit more, well I thought I was doing okay and haven't been letting things get me down, but then yesterday it was brought back to me like a kick in the head. This friend of mine was saying how guilty she felt that she fell pregnant straight away ( after 4 months) and me and my dh have been trying for years, I think this was supposed to make me feel better? She then went on to say how everything is handed to her on a plate, she married a man with fantastic looks and a very very highly paid job, lets just say they swan around in prada and gucci clothes! Got married in a beautiful location abroad and a year after marrying she has a baby. She is now talking about trying for another baby in a year or so and this just upset me more as it's okay for her who can pick and choose when she does or doesnt have a baby.It went on lie this for ages and then she decided to come out with these corkers... she said oh youre only 26 youve got years yet!!! Maybe I have but when youve been trying since you were 22 that doesnt count as much consolation Im afraid, and then the worst one of all was when she told me her dh had been with 2 women before her and ttc with them and they didnt get pregnant and like me these 2 women had both had  a termination, so maybe its something to do with that!!
So as you can probably guess my positive attitude has suddenly been wiped clear away. I am sorry to rant here but I feel closer to you ladies that I do anywhere else, and this really brought me down quite low so at the moment Im just trying too pick myself back up.
Love to all FA x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its Friday yipee .. I was so bloated this morning I could not do up any of my trousers so had to go and buy two more pairs a size bigger  
and I think a blood vessel must have burst in my nose over night as I have lots of nice dried blood in one nostril!   Nice eh! 

Where is everyone today ??   come out come out whereever you are   

Fallen Angel hunny   that must have been awful for you   it is so hard when well meaning friends come out with stuff like that .. and to say that about termination might be the cause was just so insensitive ..bless you want to give you a big hug .. a big cream bun and another big hug   I agree that it doesn't matter how old you are if you desperately want a baby and have been trying for years it is really really hard .. where are you with your treatment now hun ? as in are you just on clomid or on other treatments and have they done any more investigations for you ? AF coming is horrible anyway hun so be kind to yourself give yourself time to grieve for what was not to be for that cycle and pamper yourself to prepare for the next battle .. you may have lost the last battle .. but you have not lost the war     we will kick IF in the nuts   and I am sure that I speak for everyone in that we all send you lots and lots of             to get you through the tough times 

Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Thankyou so much cat that really helped hun. As for my treatment I am in limbo land at the moment, Ive been taken off the clomid and am ttc naturally until my next appointemnt with cons in november. I think then I am going to be referred for iui. I will try and keep my head up high anyway and like you say Ive lost the battle but not the war lol. Thanks for being there hun youre all a godsend, love to you all Fa x


----------



## ttcno2

Thanks to all who replied yesterday, I know I'm a relatively new poster on here, but it helped to get it out.

Fallen Angel, things may not go as planned for your friend either.  What she said to you was pretty cruel, even if it was well intentioned, but I bet there are a few of us on here who thought that having a second child would be a piece of cake.  I know I did.  But it hasn't happened like that.  Try not to let people like her upset you, it will only drive you mad.  I post on another website and all the ladies I chat with had their babies in the same month I had mine.  Other than 2, everyone else was a first time Mum.  Now there are only 2 of us who have just one child.  It is really hard to be excited when you're faced with (including other friends and family) over 30 pregnancies in the space of 3 years, but you can't let it get to you honey.  Hope I haven't spoken out of turn.

Sorry for not doing more personals, I'm still finding my feet here.  Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fallen Angel..No probs hun.. ooh IUI will probably be my next step too I would have thought .. fingers crossed for you hun x    

TTCNo.2 - Hi Hun I don't think I have spoken with you before welcome to the clomid thread hun x Hope you get a BFP very soon         

Where is everyone today .. they must be off having fun fun fun 

Cat x


----------



## Rachel~M

Afternoon everyone ,, how we all doing? 

not had time to read back but hope everyone ok? 

Well took last clomid this morning, so now the fun begins. i suppose the hardest thing will be as i dont have a cycle when will i ov? blooming PCOS   ... 

I cant believe just how bloated i am from it though, no pain just extremely bloated i actually look 9months pg   please tell me this eases? 

Nicky:   glad i calmed you down chick... you did same for me...


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all I'm fine thank you.xx



My scan is the 4th Oct I'm a bit nervous  


And I'm going to put my picknick in my guess bag cos i cant get a Gucci  


Hope your all OK.xxx


kel


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon all,

Thanks for all your advice on imaginative places to have sex, my husband is sooooooooooooooo delighted he thinks this is the best website ever!!!

Fallen Angel, sorry to hear of your experience with your friend, sometimes people can be so nice and yet so insensitive!
I was chatting to a close friend the other night and she told me she had a miscarrage the other day. Firstly, i felt really guilty because she had rang me and it took me a couple of days to call her back, but i wasn't aware something had happened or else i would have called her straight away. Anyway she told me how she was only just pregnant, about 3-4wks, and then went on to talk about what a shock it was to be preg in the first place. This would have been her third child, well she felt really ill as soon as she conceived and so now she thinks its sort of a blessing that she lost the baby as she just has a new job and her career is on track. She also thinks now she doesn't really want anymore children as they have a good lifestyle and that would be disturbed and she doesn't want to go through the how morning sickness thing again either. I tried to be objective and as supportive as i could be but i have been thinking about it alot, especially the more i have been using this site. It is so hard to comfort someone in that position when you are starting out on fertility treatment again! and when i can see how many women there are out there who are sooooooooo desperate for a baby, any baby! In fairness to her she knows i used clomid to conceive my daughter but she's not aware i'm back on the fertility threadmill again.

Just one more thing, i know someone who has just had her third daughter, and her husband is adamant that they will have to go again to get a boy, he needs a son!!!
Well I'm sure most cavemen do!
Has anyone else had experience of having to listen to people go on that they only want a girl or only a boy. I would be interested in hearing how you stopped yourself killing that person!!

Mary


----------



## kellixxx

Hi maryc my mums friend had 7 boys untill she got a  girl and it turned out to be twins   she is pg again with her 10th child wich is a girl as well. luck moo



kel


----------



## kellixxx

i ment lucky moo


----------



## kellixxx

Well the school run is calling me 

 


kel


----------



## fallen angel

Hiya,
just wanted to chip in that the woman just round from my mum is only in her thirties and has 5 kids. She had 4 girls and then eventually got the boy she wanted then sent hubby off for the snip.


----------



## max_8579

I know some1 in her 20s who has got 4kids and recently went in to be sterilised.When she got home she didnt feel well so foned the hosp and told them,they told her to do a preg test and it was positive,she was shocked.Anyway they took her in and scanned her and baby was fine but she chose to abort as she couldnt cope with anymore.


----------



## NuttyJo

yep I used to be friends with someone who is in her 20s and is now expecting her fifth child. When she was expecting her last child she kept going on and on about being pregnant and how much of a hassle having kids was that I ended up stop seeing her because I wanted to murder her. I knew she was doing it on purpose as thats the type of person she is and it hurt more as I had confided in her about our infertility. Anyway, we're not friends anymore as im better off without someone like that in my life. 

Er, not had a chance to read the rest of the posts but just wanted to put my bit in there!   

How is everyone today? 

Love ya xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi 

Have not caught up on all the posts yet - will do that in a minute. 

Update - Scan is at 9am tomorrow and I am excited/petrified. DH kicked up another big fuss about going so I got upset and he said he will make a decision in the morning. How gracious of him! If he decides not to go at that point it will be too late to get a friend to come with me. So got a bit of a dilema. 

Well sitting here sulking, as only girls do best! and DH creeps over and asks if I am on that crapy chat site. Well I lost it and told him just how special you guys were. His ear drums are probably still recovering. An hour or so later he comes back and starts reading a post I am catching up on. It happened to be one of Kelli's and he started to try and be funny. Did have to laugh in the end. He looked at the name on the post and the picture underneath and asked when she was having pupies! He is a major dog fan and thinks Yorkie pups would be cute! Hope Kelli does not take offence it was meant in a nice way. He did actually get sensible and asked how pg Kelli was so I showed him her ticker. As we are not that far apart he was quite interested. He actually asked if she was ok and said good luck for her next scan. I nearly passed out - you are priviledged Kelli!

SS


----------



## jojo29

Hi girls,
Had to pop in to say how acupuncture went, it was fab, I had a grat chat with this woman who treats tons of women going through IVF, she showed me a lot of articles that have been written by academics in the field of acupuncture and how it helps fertility.  It did not hurt at all and I felt quite weird afterwards, sort of chilled out, I have to say I think it made a difference.  It only cost £25 too for an hour so it is not going to break the bank!
SS, good luck tomorrow, not sure DH's being completely fair with you, take away his pleasure (if you know what I mean) that will pull him in to line, seems to work when my other half starts to be a bit of an ****...not suggesting he is **** of course, but some men can be good at being one...
Hello everyone else.
Jojox


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Jo Jo and he does have his moments for being an ****. As for your suggestion the poor bloke has been 14wks without (sort of) cos we were told not to as high risk of mc.

SS


----------



## kellixxx

Evening girls  



kel


----------



## kellixxx

night.xxxxxx





kel


----------



## NuttyJo

hey kel, are you ok hun? just read your other post   wanted to send you a hug


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not done personals but just wanted to say "Hi".... SS my DH the same about the site now, last night he begged me not to come on, and keeps threatening to come on in my place and leave messages that arent by me as he has evil humour (wouldnt put it past him as he sends my friends messages on mobile if I leave it around when hes bored) Im forever apologising (bloody big kid) and what made it worse last night was (shame) I ran to the loo, unexpected, and the next minute I hear my DH saying "I dont bloody believe it shes even taken it in the toilet with her!!" (yep   me and laptop in toilet   ) and he burst door open and took a photo and is now threatening to blackmail me with it lol....
So your not alone with grumbling DH ( Same with you Suskie) I think Kelli will find that hilarious, and hopefully cheer her up xx
Good luck for tomoz SS and maybe we'll see a new avatar a la scan piccy xx

Kelli, you feeling any better?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..just wanted to add my bit about people that have lots of kids one of our service users has 6 children ..all have been taken into care and now she is pregnant again ! needless to say that is going to be adopted straight away ..poor kids all neglected and how much we would love to have just one little bubba .. 

SS ..I hope DH comes to his senses .. can you not have a friend on standby ? if I was your friend (well I am your friend but you know what I mean..) I would be happy to be on standby..you cannot go on your own !! 

Hi to everyone else ..hope you are ok ..x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

My best friend is due 2give birth 2morra with her 2nd child,shes done nothing but moan about this pregnancy being a pain and shes fed up,i ended up snapping and said well you wanted to be bloody preggers.
She knows what we are going through too.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you Max that must be hard for you .. I keep reminding my friend when she is moaning how lucky she is ! probably gets right on her nerves ..but I think people need reminding sometimes as they take it for granted !

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just nipping on to poke my nose in as I need to read the rest of the board as haven't been on here all day.

SS, just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow and hope that DH will realise you need support at the scan and will go with you. Having also being classed as high risk of m/c I know how scared I was when it came to scans and there's no way I could have been brave enough to go on my own. Sending you lots of   for tomorrow.

Right, must go and do some modding or I'll get sacked!

Hi to everyone else.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Yeah thats true cat some people do take it for granted.x

Im having my god daughter when she goes in2 av baby,knowing my luck it will be in middle of night.


----------



## MissTI

Hi all, 

I'm new, just been told I may need to take clomid for my treatment, can someone explain what exactly it does any side effects etc?  Just trying to find out some info.  Thanks

Tx


----------



## cleg

hi T click on the link hun + that will tell you some of the effects of the pills that one of the ladies has kindly compiled 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

+ welcome to the clomid loons oops sorry chicks

think i have oficially lost it  my head is a ickle bit up me botty  this 2ww is driving me coco + cant wait till its over, nothing to report like except the A/F dull like pains since sunday but that prob is A/F 

will catch up proper tommorow + goodluck SS 

xxx


----------



## flower le

Hi girlies sorry I haven't been on in a while have been having a bad few days - failed my driving test yesterday - it wasn't really my fault I got stuck and some other fella was rolling forward so I couldn't move.  Examiner said I did really well but he had to fail me because I blocked access to the back of some shops.  Gutted.  Have to wait now until 9th Nov to have it again.  Also had my mum going on "by the way" that she saw something on this morning about donor eggs and stuff.  She doesn't know about all we are going through but knows we want kids.  Felt like screaming at her "I HAVE EGGS THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!"    I know that she's only trying to help but the pressure is not needed.  I was actually having a good clomid month and now I have a    on.  So much for that then.  Other half keeps asking what is wrong now too - I hate stressing him out.  Anyway hope you are all well.  Speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## lawsy

SS hope you scan went well hun and that ur dh thinks about how hard n worrying this is for you too! Sounds like he's just worried n well let's be honest ttc is hardwork n requires sex when we don't want it as well as when we do!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then 14wks no sex for a bloke is hard going! Once all calms down n ur past risk stage, I am sure all will be ok. Then u can look forward together. xx

Angel delight, good luck with ur first cycle, glad u got to start at last   xx

Jo, sorry no luck this time, chin up , 
so are u going back on the clomid then? xx

Cat, when is ur 2ww up, been thinking of u lots?

Just wanted to say got my pos opk yesterday, i think, so hopefully it's worked in terms of ovulation, it hurts a bit doesnt it? I know this sounds weird, but it actually felt like I could feel things moving down, anyone else experienced this? I know I am going loca   

Fi, fingers crossed for you. think u r about to test.

Finding it hard to join in at the mo, cos I really feel for u guys trying so hard for ur first, n feel guilty posting really. But believe me I really thought I would be the last to have probs conceiving n here I am! N it's hard!!!

Makes me wonder if there shouldnt be a seperate place for people on clomid with secondary infertility?

lots of love n luck to everyone, boy it's hard keepin up with the personals!


----------



## MissTI

Hi Cleg, 

Thanks for that, much appreciated, will keep you all posted on how it goes.

Tx


----------



## NuttyJo

lawsy dont be silly hun. we're all here for you and it gives up hope that this clomid journey can work   

god the hot sweats started last night, along with insomnia   really thought i would escape the side effects this time... silly me!    

well went to next this morning for 7am and it was poop. got loads of xmas pressies for people though but not a lot for me   

im actually still happy and positive though today   yay! 

going to book acupuncture for wed... am a bit scared about it but sure it will be worth it!  

How is everyone today?

Love Jo x


----------



## Guest

Lawsy Your welcome here it still hurts when you want a baby you have every right to be here. Just get stuck in!

Jo Hiya hun how is you crazy self?

Flower Sweetie I'm sorry that he failed you give me his name and I'll go and sort him out   Good luck this is not easy is it (ttc) but you will get there in the end and what doesn't break us makes us stronger 

MissTI Good luck with clomid I only got the hot sweats and cause I took them in the evening I got the sweats at night. I found that ok to deal with.

Rosie I asked you on one of the face book threads but the amount that Cat and Fi speak you probably won't see it!! When are you due?

Hey Fi How are things?   How did you do on the IQ test?

Hi Cat hunnie PMA  

Ba Good luck hun  

Maj, Max, Kel and anyone I've missed hi  

Sukie


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon all how are we all today? not read through any posts yet. just I'm 2 tired.


been awake all night sobbing bloody hormones eh  



love kel


----------



## Guest

Ohh Kel


----------



## kellixxx

thank you sukie.xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Well yet again we haven't made as much progress decorating. I've done a lot of filling near the ceiling so we have to wait for that to dry before we can primer the ceiling. Then that will need to dry overnight. I'm not very patient!

SS, hope your scan went well? If you think 14 weeks is bad with no rumpy pumpy then you will feel sorry for my DH. We couldn't for 4 months as I was high risk and bleeding a lot, then I got SPD so too painful to have any. Poor DH but he is being very patient and the baby means as much to him as to me. I really hope today went well and DH was there to share the experience with you.

Welcome to the Clomid board Miss TI. Clomid is an ovulation stimulation drug either given to ladies who don't ovulate naturally or to ladies who do to 'boost' their chances of becoming pregnant. The link Cleg has given you is most useful to explain side effects, but try not to get too worried about them as you might find you experience none or some and that they will differ cycle to cycle. Here's another good link with useful info on: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0 Good luck on your Clomid journey, and don't forget to keep chatting with us to keep yourself sane (or keep mad as we tend to do  ).

Lawsy, please don't every feel you don't belong here. We are all different ages, some have a miracle or two already and some don't - but it makes no difference to us, we're all here for the same thing and struggling and need to chat with people who understand. There is a secondary IF board which you may want to have a peak of and post on, but for specific Clomid madness this has got to be your place! I'm not sure but I'd guess you won't find the same level of madness on the other board! 

Sukie, I think I did answer but as you say there is so much mad chatting going on on ** that it may have got lost - or with the scrabble madness and my determination to try and beat my sister I may have imagined answering you!   My due date is 24th October so just over 3 and a half weeks. Arrrrrrrgh - we have so much to do! I think we must have gone mad too deciding to get the kitchen done now. I'm just hoping that goes smoothly and is done by next weekend - fingers crossed! How are you getting on hun? Do you know I just can't keep up with you all on **. I think I have about 30 glitters to send, 20 flowers, 50 messages and then aquarium items and allsorts - I'm going ** doolally!

Jo, I think you'll enjoy acupuncture. If any needles do hurt tell her straight away as they aren't meant to so she can adjust them. It does take a while before you'll notice any effect (I noticed that after a couple of months it would bring on ov within a few days if I was waiting for it, and the same if I was waiting for AF). Hopefully you will find it relaxing too.

Kelli, how are you doing hun? Hanging on in there with the hormones? I tell you what, it'll fly after 16 weeks!

Flower, sorry about your test, but the best drivers never pass first time ( I can vouch for that) - so when you do pass you will be one of the better drivers. Sorry about you feeling down because of your mum's comments. It's very hard for them to understand. My mum offered to be a surrogate for me bless her and my sister to be an egg donor. They was trying to help in her own way but sometimes don't know the best way to show it or say it. Sending you a big 

Cleg, you're doing well with the 2ww hun, hang on in there (I know it's not easy!) Good luck hun. Stay 

Well Cat and Fi are AWOL aren't they? Bet they are on ********! 

Hi to FA, Max and Nix and anyone I've missed. Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I know its only a matter of time rosie. hold on tight eh.lol


25 days are you getting excited hun??


----------



## Guest

Wow I thought you must be getting close. Can you post a picture of you and the bump now please or is there one on **? I'm ok just plodding along waiting for it to happen


----------



## lawsy

Thanks everyone! I feel much better now. I have posted on the secondary board n never get any response so have given up! Not like u guys who can gossip all night!!!!! 

Girls how long after your pos opk tests n ovulation pains did you keep up with , opk pos yest n negative 2day? xxxxxxxxxx

Oh n what day did u all test?


----------



## kellixxx

I had   from days 10 to 20 hun then tested 14 days later


                

good luck

kel


----------



## Guest

Keep going every day for a couple more days then you could do it every second day for another while just to e on the safe side. Good luck


----------



## Rosie P

I'm too busy to be excited at the moment Kelli. Keep asking bump to hang on in there until we're all done in the house!   I am excited though and can't wait to meet him/ her. 

Sukie, I can't get it to load on to my gallery here as it keep saying too big and I have no idea how to reduce the size. I could put one on ******** or paste one on a thread here from photobucket (but don't want to offend anyone who doesn't want to see it)- what do you think is best? It's one I took a week or so ago in my ropey big knickers though!  

Keep   Sukie. It WILL happen, it's just a matter of when. My consultant told me that and I didn't believe him, but he was right and it is really just a matter of time. Sending you lots of  

Lawsy, glad you like us gossips! I usually kept at it for 2 days after +OPK to be on the safe side as you might ov anywhere from 12-36 hours after the +ive test, then would test 14 days after when I worked out ov happened. Although saying that when I got my BFP it was -ive on 14dpo and only got the +ive 15dpo. 

Well, I thought I was about to beat my sister at scrabble and then she nicked my space!   She's such a gloater when she wins too. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Hi Girls

Just want to say wont be posting anynore, ay stay behind the scenes, but relationship finished so no ttc for me.

I wish you all the luck in the worls and that each and every one of are granted the miracle you are praying for  

Emma xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Emma dont do any thing rash. are you sure your not just having a bad day??

If thats wat you want hun im here for you all the way.xxx


you take care

kel


----------



## Rosie P

Oh my goodness Em, lots of   hun. This journey is so hard and really takes it's toll on our relationships. Is it nothing you can resolve and work through. Hope you're ok hun.   We're here for you if you need us.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Emma

im really sorry to hear this, just wanted to send you a big hug and hope ur ok?

Nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Emma   I'm so sorry, I hope you can work things out and please stay in touch  (I sent you a message on **)

Rosie you could pm me with the photo I think?


----------



## kellixxx

Maj dont you be going any were orr we will all come to liverpool to find you.


----------



## flower le

I'm so sorry Emma - here's a big hug for you  . It is right what everyone says we are all here for you if you want to chat.  I came on here to have a moan but now realise that I'm just being soft so won't bore you all with it.  xxx Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies - hope everyones ok    

well thought id just update you all

as aware started my clomid last thurs night about 10.30pm as advised by gyn without an af 1st - as try provera twice didnt work also norethisterone & gyn said if didnt have af by 2nd day after last tab norethis then to go ahead.........well on thurs (day2) i hadnt had any bleed not even spotting so waited will 10.30pm and took clomid as instructed to by gyn, gyn said has to be 2 days exact after norethis and yes guess what.........
(sorry tmi) me n dp decided on bms and shortly after around 12.30am i had a bleed     

how complicated can this get  

as id already started my clomid on thurs night i had to class this as cd 2 and also my af stopped friday dinnertime - would this be because of taking the clomid?? ive heard a few ladies say it cans stop af


----------



## kellixxx

I think so hun i think its hit orr miss

lighter af orr no aff to very hevy af ??


Good luck


----------



## kellixxx

Wheres all the gang today?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??

Are you all out having a life  


kel





I'm Sssoooooo jealous


----------



## Rosie P

Em, hope you're ok hun. Please stay in touch and let us know you're ok.  

Sukie, good thinking. I'm such a   sometimes! 

Angeldelight, I've seen people say it can lengthen or shorten or stop AF so anything goes. I think Cat had a 1 or 2 day really light AF a cycle or two ago? 

Kelli, I don't have a life. DH is priming the ceiling now so am waiting for the kitchen fitter to turn up to measure. He'll have to do it in the dark though as We've taped bin liners all over the lights so they don't get full of primer!   

I just had a mince pie - yummy!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

Emma hope your ok hunny + so sorry to hear things aint too good at the mo (understatement i know ) here if you want me 

SS things go ok ??

Rosie calm down dear + relax will you  

lawsy you aint the only lady (use that word lightly round here ) on here who already has a child + take it from me who has none all are welcome so dont you be shying off anywhere  

Cat, Fi you both ok ??

to all you other nutters HELLOOOOOOOOOO 

not good today feel like poo + know A/F is coming, i done summit naughty too  i done a test 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Aw what did you do Cleg?


----------



## cleg

sorry   i know it was naughty + dont know why, well i do but  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

What did you do hun?


----------



## cleg

sorry was that writing really that small    i did a test   

xxx


----------



## cleg

​


----------



## Rosie P

Could be my eyes!  Don't be too hard on yourself and don't feel down. There's no way it'd show a true result yet - remember I did one 14dpo and it was BFN and only BFP the day after.

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHARRY!!![/fly]


----------



## cleg

i dont hold out much hope but ta rosie, + cant believe your eyes are that bad  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

I had to get really close and squint at that Cleg!  

em, i hope things get sorted soon for you hun, am here if you want to chat babe xxx

sukie, why do the hunks all look gay?  

rosie, REST!!!!! 

kel, hope you're feeling ok hun

cat & fi... they are busy wooping my butt on scrabble!   

ad, congrats hun! 

fa, margocat, angelus, ss, lawsy, nix.... everyone! hello and how you doing?

love jo x


----------



## Shooting star

Emma - so sorry, thinking of you.

Hi everyone and thanks for all the encouraging posts. DH did come in the end which was a great releif. I am pleased to say everything was fine. The baby was moving so much the poor con took 20mins to get a picture. Not that it was a problem as that was 20mins of seeing the baby. It also had hicups for a few minutes, which was interesting to see! Baby measured 14cm and although I was exactly 14wks it measures 14+6 which con says is a good sign all is well. Placenta was located in the correct place and apparently looked good - not sure what the criteria are for looking good when you are a placenta! Anyway sorry to keep going on but I am quite excited. Have spent the day telling people we really wanted to tell but were too scared to. Next scan Nov 12 (NHS).

Hoping and praying for all you girls

SS


----------



## cleg

SS  YEYYYYYYY  ab fab hunny 

all sounds extremely goood + pleased the Con says bub is well + fit  awww bet you have had a right good ole day telling everyone  you have put a smile on my face 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Cleg, my laptop is small so that's my excuse!   Never say never hun.  

Jo, I am now honest. Watching X Factor as we've been given an extra day to finish the painting - kitchen fitter is coming on Tuesday now. 

SS, I'm so happy everything was fine and that you got a good long look at baby. Glad DH was there to see it too. I remember so well that feeling of relief when you see that heartbeat on screen and things are ok. Do you feel more relaxed about everything now? 

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend girls. I'm thinking about what toppings to have on my pizza?  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

Rosie i got a pizza for tea too but i have to shot it in the oven  delivered ones are muchhhhh better so im coming round 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Oooo oven - what a luxury!   It's an Italian place so we have to go and pick it up but they are nice pizzas.   Come and join us for watching X Factor.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

ooo you scutter you not got a oven 

decided not to come round now     

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

I had pizza for tea too but it was a boring oven cooked one... I love delivered ones, so much nicer for some reason! 

Erm , I am being flirted with, I think.....


----------



## cleg

by who by who tell tellll tellllllllll  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

someone on ********! think hes winding me up though lol... well i hope so anyway!


----------



## cleg

see you still got it girl 

   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

errrr.... you havnt seen who it is yet! lmfao


----------



## cleg

who who who    

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## Rosie P

Cleg, I know. I'll have put on about 2 stone by next week at this rate!  

Jo, how does someone flirt with you on **? Do they not have to be added as a friend to communicate with you (told you I was clueless  )? Is it Rolph Harris? Louis Walsh?  

Am worried about Em, hope she's ok.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

have you sent em a PM rosie ?? im sure she will pop back on, i may be dense here but was there any indication something was wrong ??

xxxjo you hussy tell now 

 xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ermm, he is on my friends list rosie! is sending me emails lol

i have pm'd em, hope shes ok xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Cleg, I haven't but think I will do. Not that I knew about, it sounds sudden. 

Jo, do you know him?   Is it DH? How romantic.


----------



## cleg

jo there are lotsa men on your friends list so come on spill  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol what you trying to say cleg?   

and im getting a bit concerned now as its one of dh's friends and im not sure if its a joke or not! HELP!


----------



## Rosie P

Ooo, I'm going to have a nose at your friend list Jo and see if I can guess. Mine are all girls - boring!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

aww i tried that rosie but couldnt attempt to guess, just tell us jo pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease  

xxx


----------



## cleg

is it T ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hes called alister, hes married! i will try and forward what hes been saying to me on **


----------



## Rosie P

Oooo, juicy Jo!


----------



## cleg

hmmm he is under me hmm oo whats he been saying ??

intrigued now  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha ewwww not tobie!


----------



## cleg

welll he was the 1st one i come across that had a connection to your DH  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Come on spill the beans and liven up our Saturday night!  

Mmmm, my pizza will be on it's way here now (along with 28 weeks later on DVD - anyone seen it?)


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS great news so glad your DH got his head out of his **** and didnt miss such a privelidged moment , did you get a piccy?

Rosie can I just say its so good to see more of you on here, about time its great ...

But I ve taken it upon myself    to tell you ladies off for using up so much space on one liners !!              

Sorry ,   couldnt resist it lol .... only kidding    (forgive me?)

ok off to read posts and catch up


----------



## cleg

go Fi go Fi go Fi  

nice to see you chick even though you did tell us owf   

yes jo come on tell tell, you started now you must finish

Rosie mines in the oven yes you know OVEN oh yeah sorry you dont have one (pauper)  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

erm i have emailed you on ******** cleg and rosie! 

internet spazzed up, ugh!


----------



## Rosie P

I like that Fi is telling us off. Quite right too Fi! It's easier for me to mod when I'm on here   so I'll have to make more of an effort. Thanks Fi, that's nice of you to say. I do enjoy chatting with you when I have the time.   Are you having a nice weekend? I'm enjoying the scrabble by the way. 

Cleg, when we get the new one I won't have any clue how to work it!   I can't wait, our old kitchen was such and old horrid mess!

Ooo, I'm getting a slice of carrot cake too - feel like a right pig, but it was so nice last time. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

jo got it but cant decode it   

Rosie can you interpret ??

 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Not too sure but it looked like flirting to me!


----------



## cleg

god if another bloke said ""awite"" to me id think he was flirting    easily pleased you see   

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Me too Cleg.   I dreamt Simon Cowell was trying to woo me away from DH the other night!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat your very quiet today, are you out having fun?

Max, are you b/b sitting your god daughter yet? or still waiting..

Welcome MissTI, hope the site is helpful for you..

Cleg, what day you on hun? How naughty to test early.. How early?

Flower sorry you failed your test, I didnt pass til 3rd time, down to nerves, better luck next time..and 
your not being soft

Lawsy, glad your feeling better now, me and DH just been out for meal and have been chatting (again) 
about selling up and moving somewhere warm with a slow life style... lovely tomatos and oranges....
peace....garlic  (garlic?).... pool....white picket fence....oh I do envy you ... it must be heaven..
I too usually have BMS from day 10 to 20 just to be on safe side...

Jo glad your pos today, even after crappy next.. you bloody flirt you !!

SUSKIE!! you bad mouthing me again, ask anyone I don't talk too much! Havent done the I.Q. test yet as cant
work out how to do it ? only kidding will look at it in a bit..

Rosie I wanna see piccy too? ? I'm the same as you on face book people must think Im so ignorant not
collecting and returning stuff... oops! Rosie I wasnt with Cat shes gone AWOL alone, gawd knows what
mischief shes up to!!... Aw bless, reading you cant wait to meet him/her... why did I have it in my
head you were having a boy?

Kelli, you feeling less weepy today hun?

Em, how you doing hun? dont forget what I said in pm xx

Ad hope you sort it as said in pm

SS must have been great to tell everyone xx

Ooh!! my DH not impressed with me on pc again, he even asked me to take loads of piccys off here and ******** if hes on them!! Uh oh! FI in trouble !!


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly]*ALERT ALERT!!*[/fly]

DD just gone in but not sure if false alarm or not yet!!


----------



## Rosie P

Fi, I'll PM it to you too. Please don't laugh at my big pants! Everyone else thinks a girl but I have a feeling  we may have a boy. Not long until we find out and have been enjoying buying clothes in red, green, and funky colours rather than lemon, blue or pink. Ooooo, Fi - keep us posted on DD. Is she at her due date?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

ooo Fi i hope this is it  

im on erm here we go hang on while i count...........................................

CD 24 out of normal 28 day cycle

is that really wayyyy to early ?? i thought anything after 5 DPO 

oi rosie wheres my piccy ?? i only been asking for months  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

rosie i think its a boy! 

and i wanna see the piccy too


----------



## Rosie P

Cleg, waaaaaaaay too early. You should only really test after 14dpo otherwise you'll be wasting pee sticks and feel rotten.

Jo, that's good. Everyone I know thinks girl but no idea why. 

I will PM to you girls too.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

right stressed now + shaking just had to go upstairs where they are playing rave music LOUD banging on the door knuckles hurting, round 1 for tonight + DP at work on nights  

awwww rosie what a lovely bump (not sure bout green tartan knicks like    )

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Oh no Cleg, what a nightmare. Turn X Factor up full blast  

Was your pizza nice? I had mushroom, green pepper, pepperoni and garlic in the end and it was lovely. 

Just had to let the cat out through the kitchen lifting all the plastic up for her. God knows how we'll get them in tonight - Oliver will be well spooked by it all.


----------



## cleg

cant do tit for tat with them it makes it worse, the hallway outside stinks too of foisty smoke, good job i got all me smelly refills today or would drift in here + it was all toooo quiet i knew they would start sooner rather than later   

yes pizza was nice however didnt here the buzzer go so the edges were welldone   i had pepperoni, jalepeno's cheese hmmmmmm was nice  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

rosie, i kinda like the pants! lol

your bump looks lovely, i want one! well, i have a flabby one without a baby atm but want one with a baby in lol

cleg, do they not know to not mess with a clomid chick?!!!


----------



## cleg

been through all of this before jo + my stress levels went through the roof, got that bad in january after my op that i blame it for my stitches popping   if they keep at it the council will have me to deal with on monday morning + i wont be happy as i have already put official complaints in about them, it aint even the person thats supposed to be there i dont think, its used as a doss house + no ones interested  

will get you lot round to beat them  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie her due date is Monday... Your having a boy hun...

Cleg, thats a very naughty way to early !!   Dont you dare test for another 4 days! Just turn your music/telly
louder hun, like you say no point getting bother but bloody inconsiderate isnt it, especially when your on 
your own tonight..


----------



## cleg

i know its early but wanted to see what the tests were like too   any excuse, i was having withdrawl symptoms from pee sticks as though i cut all mine up months ago    

any news Fi ??

xxx


----------



## Guest

Fi Any news I hope it is quick smooth birth x Cat's just taking it easy today watching tv and sorts. I'm sure she'll be on soon. 

Cleg that is far too early you nutter  I know it's crazy clomid chicks but come on  Good luck hun  

I beat my brothers score at pacman though it probably took me 5 hours  but I had nothing better to do as my heating and hot water has gone since this morning (as Cat kindly pointed out smelly sukie!) 

All these pizzas I had a lovely curry and I'm stuffed


----------



## cleg

i'll have to find the time to play these games on **, tend to get caried away doing other stuff  

you ok T ??

xxx


----------



## Guest

Are you talking to me as I would be embarrassed answering if you are talking to some one else


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls ..I have been at my Mums all day was a bit peeved really as she didn't tell me until I got there that she had flu like symptoms and we didn't end up doing any craft stuff as she slept most of the day .. I would have been better off at home ! and don't really want to pick up any lurgy bugs ..and she gets really mad if anyone dares go near her with bugs .. so had a very very dull day! would rather have been at home talking to you lot ! 

Right will try and catch up now ...Rosie ..I want to see this pic of you in your tartan pants lol

Cat x


----------



## cleg

you talking to me, huh, you talking to me, yeah im talking to you

   

xxx


----------



## cleg

sorry cat didnt see your post there hunny  you can beat me later 

sorry you had a poop day hun, hows the waiting going anyhoo

xxx


----------



## Guest

Don't!!! now I'm going red anyway  

I'm good but have spent far too much time on the laptop today and haven't got out of my nightdress though I probably shouldn't admit to that (I washed but was not going to have a cold shower)  

Oh Cat I thought you hadn't gonre to your mum's because she is not well. How is she doing on a whole?


----------



## cleg

sukie you daft mare your making me laugh so stop     

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

She was quite down .. had written my SIl off .. and was down about my Dad .. and well most of the time she was asleep .. I would have come home had I been closer and had a car ! 
cos she was better off asleep if she felt poorly..

I am ok so far ..one week and one day to go ... testing next sunday..have had the odd stomach pain today so hoping its a bean digging .. and still have sore nipples lol so hoping that is a good sign and not just because I keep investigating to check if they are still sore lol 

Poor Em   .. want to give you a big hug ... it is so stressful on relationships isn't it .. in some ways I have it easier being on my own cos I don't have that pressure.. I hope things work out hunny ..otherwise I know the number of a donor hun   xx

So Jo you have been flirting with married men is that right ? I think you should send me ALL th evidence and I should see for myself lol.. 

Sukie ..are you still stinky hun ?   thought I could smell something on the way home but thought it was manure from the fields lol 

Fi ...Oooh exciting hope your daughter has a smooth and speedy labour    ...and Fi will be granny Fi ahhhh you don't look nearly old enough to be a granny hun x 

Hi Newbies ..welcome to the nutty house    

Cleg .. you are funny ..I won't beat you .. I don't beat my friends   but the pee test police might      tut tut  

Nik.. hope the hormones let up soon and give you a break hunny x

SS - Great news about the scan ..bet little bubs was sooo cute x

Rosie ..Your kitchen sounds as bout as much fun as mine !! so that makes two peasants lol 

Sorry to anyone I have missed it is not intentional it is just my crappy memory !

I am still being       as the most symptoms I have probably had for a long time ...please please please let it be good news next week       

Cat x


----------



## cleg

phoawww Cat that was a mammpoth post well done chick    

wish things were a bit less stresful for you on the family front but cant be helped i guess   just a shame thats all + through all of this you better be taking good care of yourself  

glad your feeling good bout this one  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I hope your mum feels and gets better soon, still stinky I don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow or when I go back to work  PMA Cat PMA

I'm glad I'm making you laugh, it's much better than crying


----------



## Rosie P

Sorry for the interlude. Trying to eat cake, beat DH at scrabble and watch 28 weeks later - too much multitasking!

Cat, our kitchens will be fab soon though eh? Hope so  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

Right I'm off to bed after such a busy day  

Fi I hope there is some good news by the morning

Cleg Stay away from the pee sticks 

Rosie Save me some carrot cake please 

Cat Hope you have a good night rest for you and little bean  

PS My posts are on 1234   (simple things please simple minds)


----------



## cleg

nighty nite hun  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Oops, sorry Sukie, I ate it all and am stuffed now. Night, night everyone. Early morning in the morning for me and I love my Sunday lie-ins normally.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

nite hun  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night ladies ..or is it morning lol .. ooh how I love the insomnia part of taking clomid lol.. well nipple update .. still tender ..I think prodding them lol .. don't seem to be able to go through the night without weeing .. and managed not to pisse myself lol 

I am supposed to be awake in two hours to watch the Grand Prix .. and I woke naturally two hours too early for that even ..so I will prob be asleep during the race lol (ahh well never mind!) 

Really hoping my positivity lasts as it is always the second wk of the 2ww that I struggle ..Ithink by that point I have had enough as my cycles as so bloomin long! 

Day 30 today ! 7 more to go .. anyway need the loo again.. 

Nighty night x

Em ...another cuddle coming your way hunny ..just in case you were needing one x
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Morning all

Well it has been AGES since I have had one of these nights, where I try to do EVERYTHING to get to sleep but can't   I have given up and come on here instead   I should be up tomorrow with DH sorting out the loft (as well as my usual shopping and washing that I tend to end up doing on a Sun), but I am sure I will manage a ickle snooze at some point  

Cat ~ I am blaming you for waking me up   Keep your    up hun  
Fi ~ I am hoping that things are all go for DD right now, perhaps she woke us up Cat   
Cleg ~         I think that says it all     for when you are SUPPOSED to do a test  

I had pizza too tonight, so not only are our cycles in similar sync, our food is too   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shelley ..yes I think it was Fi .. think she was partying really loud last night and woke us both up      ... any news on your daughter yet Fi ? Well I only missed the start of the grand prix .. but glad Lewis Hamilton whipped Alonso's    

Did any of you pregnant ladies get constipated before your BFP's ? I am still on tit watch I don't know about knicker watch   ..I am sure that will set in later in the week..  ooh stop analysing things !!!! stupid silly Cat    you will drive yourself mental    

1 week today 1 week today ey ay don't you know its one week today   .. peeing in a pot ..peeing in a pot .. lets hope that all the pee goes in the pot   ... I am going mad ..I am going mad .. ey ay don't you know I am going mad ..   

Ok the white van has turned up   and they want me to put on a strange looking jacket with very long arms   

  

  to everyone x
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls how are you all?

I'm still very tired as i can sleep   i was going to come on here at 4am but my bed was to warm to get up.lol

Cat I'm constipated and have been since my holidays. So yes before my bfp. good luck Hun.

My huge (.)(.) feel like some 1 has took all the air out of them and there gasping for breath  


kel


----------



## lawsy

AAHHH! so many personals I can't keep up!

SS- glad ur dh came n all went swimmingly!!!

Fi- didnt know ur dd was pg, hope all goes well! N movin to spain is best thing i ever did!!!

Jo- Flirting with a marrieed man tut, tut, tut!

Em, so sorry to hear ur news love sending u  

Cat- yes constipation is always my first sign of pg, plus going dizzy! u r so funny, lost the plot! But u r sayin how we all feel!


Rosie hope ur kitchen is sorted n Suskie got ur wash!!!

Angeldelight, how's it going hun? Got to have missed people but hi n love to u all xx

Well day 17 n onto my 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Might have to squeeze in a couple more sessions, for good measure!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going out with all my family for 1st time in about 4 yrs, usually one of us missing. Inc my 6 wk old nephew, I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxto u all


----------



## KaTiEE

Hello ladies  

Have been reading for a while, not sure when to jump in and say hello. Am just starting my first cycle of clomid... annoyingly my body made we wait a long time until I could get going! But I've just taken the first one this morning (CD2) so am bracing myself for whatever is coming my way (have told DH to brace himself too, saying that he's had to put up with quite a lot recently just with my normal hormones ). I hope you don't mind me joining you all!

Katie x


----------



## flower le

Hello KaTiee nice to meet you hun - of course you are welcome on here but rememeber when you start on here we never let you go!!! Duh duh duh!!!!    Seriously hun I found it a great help on here when I first started because I felt like I was the only one in world to be doing this.  When I found this site I realised I was "normal" again (well as I can be anyway) It's great to get advice from people who are different stages too.    for you hun.  xx

Hi everyone else Sorry that there are no real personnals I couldn't keep up yesterday. I had a real down day - we have just invested in some new bedroom furniture (finally) so I was unpacking things from when we moved in (2years ago!!!) Anyway was finding clothes I forgot I had and loved but they are all TINY!!! I can't believe that I use to fit into them when I met my other half!!  Made me feel really bad like I have let myself go.  I know he loves me but I guess somewhere in his mind he wishes I was the girl he met.  So I have made up my mind I am shifting the weight again once and for all.  I am going to the gym tomorrow and I have got all of my exercise equipment out of the cupboard.  So girlies if you see me eating anything I shouldn't be tell me off please!!!!!

Will catch up again later hunnis    for you all.


----------



## kellixxx

Hi katie and welcome to the madness  

Good luck and lots of         



kel


----------



## Guest

Good morning girls

Fi whats happening??

Cat Come on girlie    

Katie welcome to the clomid thread all the girls are great and I would say it's the most friendly place on here (thats why I never left)  Good luck 


Flower It's just one of those things as you get older you put on weight, I would dream of fitting in to clothes I wore two years ago 


Lawsy Have a good time today xx

Shellbell Hope you caught up on your sleep x

My heating is fixed DH sorted it I had a wash 

Sukie


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi all, thanks for your warm welcome!

Flower le, you've scared me slightly... I didn't realise I was making such a big decision    

Seriously, thanks for your welcome! It's true about feeling alone, I don't know anyone else who's been through this that I can talk to, so even just reading what other people are saying has been a help already. Sorry to hear about yesterday, hope you're having a better day today. 

Off for a while now, we're looking after my sister's collie, and he's looking up at me with 'pleeeese take me for a walk' eyes...

Katie x


----------



## cleg

hi there Katie + welcome to the loony bin 

Cat the knicker watching comes in later hun, thats the stage im at  i think whats bugging me more is i know that i had decent follies this month, all the other months i was just left so didnt have no expectations + driving me  i wont however be doing anymore pee sticks promise 

FIFI any news hunny  

Rosie bet your all pooped out now all the posting you done yesterday 

Em just for you more 

angel delight, sharry, SS, Kelli, Sukie, Jo, nicky, flower, lawsy + anyone i have skipped a hello on this fine(ish) sunday 

woke up bout 7.30 this morning with extremely bad A/F pains but they did eventually go  nothing to report no spotting no nothing, i find myself doing the Cat  got a checklist i copied of her 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all

Managed to catch up on sleep, but had MIL wake me up with a call at 9  

Cat ~ So we not only have knicker check but also (.) (.) and   check too      
Cleg ~ Hang in there hun   
Fi ~ FFFIIIIIIIIIII still no answer  could be good news then  
Sukie ~ There is nothing better than a really nice soak in the bath when you have been waiting for it  

Katie ~ Welcome to the madness, I hope you can get a word in edgeways    

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

oh shelley i hate that when you having a lie in + the flipping phone go's  i normally shout i'm in bed + put it down  

Cat just read your diary + noticed you have been really thirsty is that a good sign do you think  

still sat here in nightie, have done some clothes washing but cant put it on line as will prob rain so think better get up + put it on the radiators  god im sooo tired ut think its cos i have been sleeping to much, if that makes sense  you know what they say of you over sleep it makes you feel worse

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Will catch up with prsonals later, but just wanted to say....shes back home, false alarm, they gave her a sweep and said hopefully wont be long now... Cat I'm already a nonny, this is her second, Mickey is 2 1/2.. But wasnt in this intense depth of ttc myself last time. (poor thing shes only 4ft and a *** butt and I think shes just about fit to burst at the seams, so I hope it wont be long..


----------



## cleg

Fi glad to hear DD is ok though, bit fed up but ok + i hope it aint to much longer for her, bless

how are you doing yourself hun ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

afternooooon girlies, hows everyone doing?

im getting really bad at personals... sorry!   

just thought i would let you know dh had been promoted as detatchment leader now for army cadets! so i will be busy on a tuesday evening helping him out doing paperwork and stuff. hes well chuffed bless him. 

on another note, it wasnt me who was flirting! it was the married guy flirting with me   he still is. i must admit its kinda nice feeling wanted! 

well going out for a chinese tonight, yum! im such a piggy


----------



## cleg

oh jo congrats for DH   you will get to spend some nice time togather on tuesdays doing hmmmm paperwork   aw bless you both at least you'll be together,

as for the flirting just make sure thats all it is hun + he doesnt go to far, i can understand the feeling of being chased is good but be careful, as long as it stays harmless fun  

hussy    

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

haha im no hussy! im a tease   lol

oh and forgot to say, whilst im doing paperwork he will be shouting commands to kids about army stuff and all that jazz. exciting!   

im am loosing so badly at scrabble! 

big hugs and kisses to everyone xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

  How are you? No im not babysitting yet hun still waiting,she was due yesterday so hopefully wont b long.x


----------



## cleg

hello Max how are you ? you been quiet, well you know not like this gobby lot 

xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi cleg,

    Im ok thanx hun,how are you? Im not gobby ive only got a small mouth he he  

My dh wud totally disagree on that1.   

Ive got my appointment with cons on tues to see whats happening next.x


----------



## NuttyJo

glad to see you about again max   

can i just ask.... but im going for acupuncture wednesday for the first time but am not sure what to expect except lots of little pricks   what do i need to wear? do you have to strip off?   god i feel silly asking this! lol 

love jo x


----------



## cleg

Max im good just going bit  but nowt unusual  hope your appointment go's well hunny + you get to move forward 

Jo i aint an expert as i aint ever been for accu but maybe just wear something loose hunny 

xxx


----------



## lawsy

hi jo, doesnt hurt too much, just like little pinches n loose clothes as you will need to go down to undies!!!!!!!!!!!!
2ww for me ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shooting star

I am going to have to have a note pad next to the laptop just so that I can remember who said what!

Fi - Hope DD's baby arrives soon.
    Did get a photo but not that clear. Would post it but don't have scanner etc and would not know
    how to anyway!!

Cat - I was really thirsty during 2ww and constipation started during 2nd week of 2ww (and has been a constant symptom )

Cleg - was it you who had the problems with the neighbours. Hope it gets sorted soon.

Rosie - Hope you get your kitchen sorted soon!

Watching Miss Marple - quite good

Jo - Good news for DH and the cadets

Really tired so may go to bed soon

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. hope everyone has had a good day .. 

Welcome Katie ..   to the mad house .. ooh if you have been reading the posts for a while you know that most of us are slightly nutty ..and the ones that aren't ..are getting there   it helps to keep you going being a bit nuts I find   Good luck with the clomid ..hope you get a BFP very soon          

SS ...Ooh that has got me thinking now cos I am in 2nd week of 2ww and its just been the last couple of days .. oooh please please Mr God ..      spare me a great big wodge of good luck for next weekend and for 9 months thereafter ! but spare a big wodge of luck for my SIL too        

Jo .. Great news for hubby .. do they grow into nice big strong cadets .. ooh that sounds like a good job to me .. a man in uniform with muscles yum  

Fi ..Oh yes silly me you only told me that the other day the memory is going   its cos you are so young looking it doesn't seem possible   

My cat just stuck its bum on the mouse and put the   thing on the above sentence ..not sure what he is trying to say to you Fi lol he loves to be close to his Mummy..does Bilbo Baggins

Trouble is now when I need to move the mouse I nearly have to stick my hand up the cats    

Max ..sorry that was mean of me to use up all my words on scrabble .. and get a 50 point bonus on my second turn lol .. so much better with words than that IQ thing ..I deleted my score I was so embarrased .. maths and reasoning is not my strong point ..whereas words etc are .. 

Cleg ..I agree with you on the flirting .. some Men would take it the wrong way and things could go very pearshaped ..so be careful ..don't want you to get hurt ..he does sound like he thinks a lot of himself!

Jo ..Good luck with the acupuncture I have heard great things about it     

Rosie ..How are you hunny after your wild goosechase today bless you x

Shelley ..Yes knicker check ..   check .. wee check ...   check .. (. ) ( .) check 
..umm anything else do you think ? lol didn't think I had better get the ( .) (. ) out for a check today as was out in public and didn't want to get arrested for indecent exposure !  

Nikki how are you feeling now hun ? 

Hi to everyone else   

I am having twinges ..but then thinking back I think I had them for my last 2ww ..although I think my timing was wrong last time and that might have been ovulation twinges ..so who knows ..I have a crappy week this week as got to apply for my own job with no guarantee of getting it !   but on the other hand I am also applying for one lots of grades above mine that I have plenty of experience for .. so hoping I can get that one ..cos would go from being on a poxy 17-18k to 25-28k ..which is more what I used to earn when I worked away from N'pton.. so I am going to have to sell myself to them        

Right better check see if its my turn on the scrabble .. night girls catch up with you tomorrow..

Cat  xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

sorry havent been on much while taking the clomid  - side affects i know could be worse but ive felt terrible today, snappy,had hot flushes when started and thirsty but as i say 2day very emotional teary  

ringing gynae clinic tom as want to check with the situation on my bleed/clomid & cycle day  

well tommorow (well 2day now as pasted midnight)  is my last tablet of clomid for this mth   

Nicky xx

thankyou to everyone for asking about me   will try and start attempting at personals


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nicky ... bless you good luck for this cycle hun        are you taking your clomid at night ?

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Hello lovely ladies,
DO NOT ADJUST YOUR COMPUTERS, THEY ARE NOT BROKEN....IT IS ME !!!!

Sorry its been so long, but as most of you would have gathered...Im still really really ill. Still sick 24 hours a day. Im begining to look like a skeleton i have lost so much weight. Whilst we are obviously elated at being pregnant, the sickness is starting to take its toll! Had lots of bleeding and pain and got another scan (12 week ) on wed so will know if all is still ok then.

Sorry not been able to read all posts as there were over 40 pages! So i hope everyone is well and on top form, having lots of BMS and fun TTC!!! Sorry if there are any big events i have missed, but im sure you lot will forgive me!

Thank you to all for the messages and ******** bits. I promise i am getting round to replying!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning ladies

cat, good luck for the job application, im sure you will breeze it, as you say, you're good with words!   lol thats for scrabble! 
sending lots of      that you get some good news soon about work, sil and 2ww hun

cleg, yo ho! think cat got confused and thinks you've been flirting with a married man   

 angelus! glad to see you here again hun but so sorry for you being so poorly   hope the scan goes ok wednesday hun

ss, hello!   think im gonna have to start making notes too cos i always forget what im going to write after ive read all the pages of posts! 

lawsy, ta for the tips hun   how are you?

nicky, the side effects are a pain in the bum but you do get used to them eventually so dont be too hard on yourself. lots of      

fi, any news yet? whether it be another pee stick or dd having her baby?

max, how are you?  

kel, hello mad lady! eaten anything weird over the weekend? lol   

shellebelle, hello hun! what you up to lately?

katiee, hi ya and welcome! we have an introduction thread on the clomid board somewhere if you wanted to see what we're all like and have been through so far! but please dont get scared   we're all nice really! lol

errrmmm...... sorry if ive forgotton people   

have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Too much to catch up on to attempt personals (and anyone I've forgotton what you all said already!!), so hi to all !!

Had a very quiet weekend.  Think everything has finall caught up with me and it all came blurting out over the weekend - cried in Sainsbury's for no reason, had blazing row with DH while trying to discuss our next options and generally just swung between being a complete cow to everyone to sitting and sobbing and feeling very sorry for myself!  Hopefully have snapped out of it now and feel a bit more normal......just a bit !

How you all doing ??

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Hello!  

Hope everyone is well.  

Like lots of others, I'm just too busy to try to catch up with personals, but wishing everyone well.

Nix - I know what you mean about it catching up with you.

I tested on Friday morning (3 days early but with one of those dreadful Clearblue NOT PREGNANT tests), just because I was at a work conference in Portugal all weekend and I wanted to know how careful to be with alcohol. 

Of course it was a BFN and I had a little cry about it last night.  As I said on the 2ww thread, it is just starting to feel more serious by the month - I just feel sad that we are seemingly fast forwarding to IUI/IVF.  

Anyway - very very very busy week at work this week - so going to keep my head down and not think about it.  AF should arrive today, and I'm sure she will - am spotty and feeling entirely normal. 

Love to everyone
MC
xx


----------



## cleg

SS hunny it wasnt me flirting its that Jo 

Angelus so sorry you are still so poorly hunny  the scan will show beanie well even if your not  + hope this sickness dies down soon, bit unfair you cant enjoy it wholeheartedly without spewing but when bean is here it will have been a small price to pay ey 

Cat goodluck with the aplication hunny 

Fi any news or have i missed it 

right no more from me sorry i am boiling my butt off with the radiators on trying to dry clothes as he reckoned that it was gonna rain now he says it aint  MAKE YOUR MIND UP its ok he'll end up doing the rest of the laundry 

no pains today, they were really nasty yesterday morning + no signs of A/F but still not getting hopes up, why does it have to be soooo draining ? ah well gonna sort some lunch out + attemp to get ready for work, busy day today + lots to be done as some important peeps in tommorow + everything has to be shiny + nice  mop + bucket here i come 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Cleg,(Mrs Mop) Im fine thanks hun, how you diddling? keeping away from the sticks I hope..

Hi Max, how are you doing? bet your getting well excited about hols arent you? Good luck for tomoz xx

Lawsy, good luck on your 2ww, are you gonna do a diary (ignore that if you aleady are, as havent been on there for days)

SS How are you today?

Cat, your someone to compete with on scrabble and wont give up yet lol xx   for your SIL for Thurs.Good luck on the job
front too hun, they idiots if they dont give you what you deserve..

AD sorry your suffering the effects of the crazy pill, let us know what gyny says about bleed..

Angelus hadnt read your thread post when answering your pm, so good luck for scan and hope it will put your mind at ease.

Hi Jo ,I always use pc notepad then catch up on threads with 2 tabs going, then cut and paste (makes replying to posts
much easier, thats why I never answer anyone in any particular order, hopw that helps and you SS)

Katie, hi and welcome, if your not crazy yet you soon will be with us lot,

Nix, sorry your feeling bad, hope those hormones are sorted soon..

MC, you mustnt test early it can only hurt, and dont give up yet good luck for test if doing it tomorrow on right day,
but like you convivnced Im not this month either and just waiting for a/f too...


Hi to all you other ladies too, have just replied to posts since my last or would be on here forever... Phew ! xx


----------



## NuttyJo

good idea fi! notepad out at the ready lol. did you say you was going to test again today if no af?   

cleg, im still not allowed the heaters on yet as dh is being stingeeey and making me use my hot water bottle and a blanket instead! can we all come round to your sauna for the day and drink cocktails?!

well we went on a quick walk today with the dog but it turned into a rather long walk... just over an hour!   we kinda got lost as didnt stick to the marked routes in the woods and ended up doing a bit of them all i think! dh reckons we did about 6k in total but i aint sure what that means! loki enjoyed it anyway and hes now sleeping it off as it knackered him out   

well off to see if anyones sent me anything on ******** 

love jo xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all glad you have all been so busy  

Well its my 11w scan on Thursday and I'm going   in my last pregnancy i got very bad news at my 11w scan so fingers crossed for me please  

Well Ive been awake since 4am again. I think its my bean telling my ha ha you better get used to this cos i will be here screaming the house down before you know it.lol  

I'm eating any thing i can get my hands on   day and night  

I'm still very sick with huge boobs cant poo got heartburn. got headaches and want to cry all the time   But the best 1 is I'm more of a angery bit*h than even my poor DH  


Good luck to all who are testting  

take care

the crazy chick


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

  Im fine thanx hun,how are you?  good luck with the acupuncture.x

Hiya fi,yeah im really excited and cant wait,hope dd has her baby soon.x

Kelli good luck with scan hun   

Hi angelus,sorry your not too well,lets hope it passes soon. 

Ive just realised we havent heard fron nikki p for ages,when was she due?

Cat you are so good at scrabble,im no good at it. 

  Hello to anyone else ive missed and sorry.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angelus ...Bless you hunny sounds like you have been having a very hard time of it hunny x Hope it improves very soon    

Jo ..No I know it is you who is flirting but Cleg was giving you advice so I was just saying I agreed with her lol ..you are getting confused today ! 

Kelli ...fingers crossed for you hunny    

Thanks for my good luck messages everyone you lovely lot you ..x

Will catch up properly later ! 

Cat x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

hi ladies
thought i'd pop over here for a little mooch, it seems a bit fast paced so bear with me !
cd19 for me today, the 'bedathon' is over for this month, we've given it our best shot and are praying we get a BFP !!! (aren't we all). off for cd21 blood test wednesday so fingers crossed will get a decent result as i had 3 eggs on cd12 scan.


----------



## NuttyJo

IM NOT FLIRTING!!!!


----------



## max_8579

Oh this is doing my head in 

I worked it out that i would ovulate around 2day if i do at all,done ovulation test and its a faint line.Every time its a faint line never a strong 1.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh are you sure Josephine    

Pumpkin Pie (ooh why does that make me fancy pudding ) good luck hunny with getting a bfp        

Max ..You can't give up yet you have only had two turns on scrabble ..  

Kelli ...Try not to worry hunny I am sure everything will be fine ..you are getting good symptoms still aren't you ? so fingers and toes crossed x

Fi/Jo - that sounds far too organised I just read back as far as I can whilst writing it lol 

Margocat ..could you have tested too early hun .. hope so it is horrible with those tests it feels quite brutal and you can't even analyse it can you ..hope you get a BFP very soon               

Fi I will do your dance but want to make sure you def aren't first .. and don't want it confused thinking I want the witch   cos the witch can FRO as far as I am concerned !!   

Cleg ..I really wanted a new mop but Tesco's and Wilkinsons had sold out .. have your bought out all the mops everywhere by any chance?   have fun hun x

Katie, How has your day been today?

SS - Did you get a nice scan pic ?

Lawsy - what date are you due to test and good luck      

Nix   you are allowed days like that hunny .. its not easy this ttc business   I pray things work out good for you hunny        

Nicky - Hows your day been hun ? 

Right there is some crappy tv that is awaiting me I am really tired today .. so early night needed I think!

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

errrrrmmmmmm.... he started it, thats all im saying!


----------



## cleg

jo me thinks the lady doth pretest to much 

Cat oh no dear i dont buy the equipment they just make me use it (well try to make me) hows you ??

Fi your DD ok + how are you me dearie, not too loopy i hope 

Max i found that i never had a strong line either with the OPK's  used to drive me  + left me thinking i wasnt even ov-ing, just get bonking babe 

pumkin pie wishing you luck 

Kelli everything will be fine at next scan  were here for you to natter to + we all wishing you luck 

right A/F is coming i can feel it  feel really heavy + dull wish it would just bloody hurry up + arrive then the pressure is off

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg you moo!    what day are you on in your cycle? remember its not over till its over    

kel, good luck for the scan hun, am sure it will all be fine hun    

max, get bonking!!!!!!


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Ladies

Just thought id fill you all in 

rang gynae clinic today - they said the bleed was more than likely from the norethisterone as they advised 2 days after last tabs anyway and only had fertility investigations/ov driling july, had cervix checked only few weeks ago too & everything was great so more than likely af, clomid must of stopped af as took clomid before af, it made things complicated as they said if no bleed on day 2 after norethisterone to take clomid regardless so as some of you know i took the clomid around 10.30pm on day 2 and had bms few hrs later n had a bleed but stopped by the morning TYPICAL OR WHAT 

Gyn have put me back a day with the cycle day so although ive actually finished this mths clomid today and would of been cd6 im now actually cd5   she said mainly for day21 bloods too

As for monitoring they only do 1 lot of bloods in 1st mth to check if working       they have said due to this months situation if my 21day bloods are low they will check again on next cycle    

I dont seem to be having much luck with this so far ........hopefully its going to make it worth it    

xx

ps - recently noticed since yest seem to be drying up down there if no what i mean (sorry tmi) ive heard its the clomid which does this


----------



## kellixxx

Thank you for all your nice posts  


love ya all


kel


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,im stuck 

Thanx cleg i will get bonking then


----------



## NuttyJo

hi nicky, soz for all the problems you're having hun but good luck that it will all be worth it in the end! yeah the clomid can dry you up down there and loads of people reccommend preseed which is a sperm friendly lube. 

where is everyone today?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Flirty Jo, yes tested today another neg, after Fri its def just a case of waiting for a/f, but already psyched up for it now.

Kelli, hope the scan date arrives quickly for you, to put your mind at rest, but remember nausea is a good sign everythings going 
well... (and are you gonna get yout **** on face book lady,its fun give it a go, you could throw sick at Cat lol  )

Pumpkin pie, welcome and good luck, I know it seems fast paced but just jump in anytime you want to chat or respond 
and it'll all become normal, although we must warn you that after being a clomid chick, you'll never be normal again   .

Max, happy bonking 

Cleg, yes DD eating pineapple and walking on excersise machine as we speak lol..dont give up yet hun, just stay grounded... 

AD, glad youve sorted out your prob and good luck with cycle 


Matty, where are you?

Dont like rainy Mondays glad its nearly over.....


----------



## margocat

Hello! 

Well, as predicted AF has just arrived (whilst I'm still at work - insult to injury!).

Feel okay actually - prepared for this and ready for the challenge of the next month!

MC
xx


----------



## flower le

Hi all just checking in to say hello and that I will catch up with everyone over the next few days.  Have been really busy prepin for a job interview tomorrow and have also decided to go back to weightwatchers tomorrow morning too!!  I will get back into my fave pants I will (wishful thinking I know)

  for you all 

Le xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok Fi I promised you a witchy dance ..so here goes (AND WITCH BE CLEAR ABOUT THIS ..*I DO NOT WANT YOU TO VISIT ME !!  *   ) 

[fly] [/fly] [fly]  'Please Witchy go to Fi's House she wants you ...you old battleaxe '   [/fly]

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly]AND SEND FI LOTS OF LOVE AND LUCK FOR NEXT CYCLE NON WITCHY GOD LIKE PEOPLE [/fly] 
[fly]                      [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly]

[fly]*  Good Luck to everyone in 2ww going demented like me  *[/fly]
[fly]*  And good luck to those who just want the nasty witch to arrive so they can get on with positive BFP cycles   * [/fly] 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shame I can't go to work now I would have done my days work by 10am then and could come home again !

Right off for a big drink x
Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yaaaaaaaaaaawn................!!

Just waiting for DD to bring Mickey (Kayla) round, shes just phoned me to say .....no pains, but she is bleeding, so theyve told her to go straight in, it may be some kind of show, but they want her in to monitor, hope alls ok and its just some kind of show and beginnings of labour??  So middle of the night havoc, in the Crazy Fi household as have had to wake other DD to have her travel cot in there, as up at five thirty to drop DH into work, and we dont want to wake a 2yr old up twice in the night do we?  anyway
will update yous if any news.......


----------



## Crazy Fi

Moning Cat, thanks for witchy dance........


----------



## Crazy Fi

DD has just dropped Mickey off, had a quiet word with her DP while DD was in toilet, but hes worried it was too much  blood for just show... hope all is ok .. but DD seemed to think it wasnt so much anymore when she came out of toilet, so fingers crossed it was just a panicking caveman ... will update tomoz


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi... udate, (havent been to sleep yet, too worried)  By the time DD got to hospital she was 4cm dilated, but they were conerned and got doctor down, her water was a funny colour too, so theyve rushed her down for caesarean, shes down there now, so just waiting for the call to say alll is ok.......trying not to worry, telling myself is quite standard to do caesaean if baby in distrss... so will hopefully get good news soon and then will try and persuade DD (who is sleeping soundly with DGD, to have her while I catch up on a few ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's once able to sleep cos of no longer worrying, head has been doing stupid catastrophising all night, so just wanna hear all is ok.....


----------



## NuttyJo

oh fi, im sure everythings ok hun. try not to worry too much, although i presume by now you will have a new addition to the crazy fi family! let us know how it all went hun


----------



## Kiah

Morning all

Fi - Hope you are managing to get some sleep this morning and that your daughter is fine. 

Nix - Sorry you had such a bad day - hope that you are feeling better now.  Don't worry, we all have days like that, especially when ttc  

Kelli - Sending you lots and lots of         for your scan.  The symptoms all sound good. 

AD -  I used to get quite dry with clomid as well, what I did was took flaxseed oil capsules (works much the same way as evening primrose oil but flax seed oil can be taken after ovulation unlike epo which is handy if you don't know exactly when you ovulate), took cough medicine that contained guifenasine as its only active ingredient (must not have a decongestant in it as this also dries you up) and sometimes used preseed but I found that with the other two things I didn't always need the preseed  .     for this cycle!

Cat - oh no insomnia again you poor thing    Hope you got to sleep before it was time to get up for work  

Sorry have not been around much, have had 2 bright red bleeds so have been taking it very easy - mostly sat on my bed watching DVDs and reading my book!  Thankfully they have only lasted a couple of hours and I have had no pain but really freaked me out big time    Have scan tomorrow morning at 8:45, really nervous!!!  I still don't feel very pregnant which is also worrying me and I am now thinking - OMG what if those tests were wrong and I'm not pg and I go for my scan and there is nothing there    

Anyway, off to check around the oards a bit and then put my feet back up again - well got to make the most of having to be lazy I suppose  

Matty xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Matty thinking of you with scan tomorrow, will be nice to hear that once youve seen baby it will sink in, try not to worry about bleed its quite common, just relax and milk it as much as you can "maid service" from DH sounds good eh!

Thanks Jo, yes mum and baby doing fine, she had caesarean but had to have general as block didnt work, but recovering nicely now, baby was a big un (8lb 13oz) and my DD so tiny bless......

Well catch up with yous all later, when head screwed back in as abnormal lol....


----------



## cleg

awww Fi so pleased DD + bub are well   congrats on being a nan again + hope you ok  

Cat keep up with the  

sorry no more personals not very good today not very well at all, bunged up nose headache earache + my chest is raw (not good  ) + feel freezing one minute hot next + to top it off A/F is here 2 days early   cant take time off work, they are already one down today, might not be on for couple of days till this shifts, think it will be early nights for me for a few days 

takecare all  

xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

Fi, glad all well sounds like u had a mad nite of it!! Was it a boy or girl? 

Cat, your witchy thing was mental, it moved so much I was dizzy!!!

Matty, take it easy love, hope scan goes well, heard of lots of women bleeding in early pg xx

Oh I think it was Cat who asked I am now on day 19 and feeling good, but very tired, fell asleep at 7.30pm till 11pm on the sofa lastnight, totally out of it!!!

Think dh2b is getting fed up now with me demanding sex!! He's obliging, but seems quite worn out n it's only the 1st month. I told him not to moan cos when it works he'll get a lot less sex with a bubba in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 

Don't imagine it'll work first month, pretty unlikely!! So better just try to relax n forget about it!

Supposed to be in work, but my eldest is sick, so my head sent us both home! he he she's asleep so more time to talk to u lot!!


----------



## NuttyJo

yay that great news fi!   boy or girl? any names yet?

cleg, sorry you're feeling poopy hun, big hugs and rest up ok xxx

matty, good luck for the scan hun! as fi said bleeding can be quite common in early pg so try not to worry too much   

i have such a headache   am in bed and gonna go to sleeps in a sec, just wanted to catch up and see my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I hope all is well for your dd fi sendind my love to you all.xxx



kel



sorry no personals but im to bad.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Trust Fi Fi to tell us half the story bless her she must have been so tired .. great news that everything was fine .. Congratulations Nanna Fi 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] [/move] 
[fly][/fly]
[fly] [/fly]

Kelli - Are you okay hun?

Jo ..thats all that flirting that gives you headaches you know 

Lawsy - that could be a very good sign hun being so tired        sorry if I made you dizzy lol 

Cleg ..  sorry you are feeling crappy hun .. not good if you have to work tho  and to get AF just rubs it in doesn't it nasty witch !! 

Matty ..Bless you hope things settle down for you and that you get good news tomorrow        

Nikki/Nix/Angelus/Margocat/Rosie and everyone else I have forgotten hope you are all ok xx

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, sorry af got you hun. here if you need me my fellow crazy girl xxx   

i need some hugs or bubbles please, am loosing the plot today.... very very hormonal!     

love you all xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi all

Jo - sorry to hear ur feeling low today, will send you some bubbles and a big  

Cat - wishing you loads luck for test day - NO AF - bfp  

Kelli - hope ur feeling ok?

Cleg - sorry to hear your feeling poorly and AF came, hope you feel better very soon xx

Matty - thanks for the advice    wishing you all the best for ur scan tom, im sure everything will be fine - although i know how worrying it can be, bleeding is very common in early pregnancy especially ( i had it being pregnant with my children )   

Fi - CONGRATULATIONS ON BECOMING A NANNY AGAIN  XXXXXXXXX

Lawsy - keeping my fingers crossed for test day   

Flower le - hope ur interview went well today & good luck for weightwatchers   

Hi to, sukie, max_8579, ROSIE, margocat, ss, fa, katiee, shellebell sorry if missed anyone still getting used to names    well hope ur all ok anyway xxx

well im not to bad today for a change    although im on low residue diet today/tom - only water thurs after 1pm n friday as i have my long awaited for barium enema for my bowel disease friday 2.30pm  (not looking forward to it    )

love Nicky x


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - Congratulations. will need to know gender and name! You must be really tired though

AD - you did really well remembering all that. Good luck for Friday.

Cat - How many days 'till Christmas, must be about time for an update!!!

Kelli - Sorry you are feeling unwell, hang in there, it will all be worth it in the end.

Matty - Hope you are feeling more relaxed. I found it really stressful when I had the bleeding but I am now 14weeks and everything is fine. All the best for the scan.

Cleg - Hope you feel better soon

Flower Le - Hope the job interview went ok

Sukie - How are you?

Nix - what are you up to at the moment, I have lost track

Next mw appointment has come through for next Tuesday which is good because I need to know if it is safe to fly. I am due to go to Malta during October school hols and will be 17wks by then. Really don't know if it is ok.

SS


----------



## lawsy

ss, just been discussing flying with my sil n usually they say it's ok between 3 mths and 7 mths. so long as it's not a high risk pg. xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on. Had to go to the hospital last night as had lack of movements and bashed my tum on the kitchen worktop coming down a ladder. Panicked a bit as they told me to take my hospital bag and I didn't have it ready!   Anyway, all was ok and I was released just before midnight. 

SS, you should be fine to fly at that stage. I went to Corfu at 19 weeks and found it very relaxing. Always best to check with your m/wife though and know where the nearest hospital is.

Sorry for lack of personals but I have loads to catch up on. Hope you're all well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Evening Ladies,

I have trying out the 'cough medicine' idea to reduce mucus and become more   friendly but how much should I be taking, the recommended daily amount if i had a cough or 1 spoonfull a day?

I was also thinking of buying some of the pre-seed lubricant, what is your views on this?

Any other idea's to help us along the way would be appriciated.

Thanks

Maureen x x


----------



## NuttyJo

Rosie! STAY AWAY FROM THE LADDERS!   Glad bubs and you are ok though and didnt have to stay in hospital   

hey treacle-sponge, i cant answer your questions but wanted to say hello! 

ss, good luck for the mw apmt hun xxx

ta for the hugs and bubbles ad78   good luck for friday, hope it goes ok xxx

kel, are you feeling any better babe?  

hello to everyone else, hope you're fine and dandy xxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Jo, just sent you some bubbles  

I really dont want to overdose on cough medicine if thats possible, also worried to much may have a negative effect on TTC.

I've just started back on Clomid after a couple of months rest whilst my body recovered from being prescribed too much and ending up with a football team of eggs!!! Well new month new TTC and hopefully a BFP at the end of it.

   lots of baby dust to you all

Maureen xx


----------



## Rachel~M

hiya girls...

not very good clomid chick am i,sorry been so busy at work been doing all day again and am the rest of the week, i only usually work p/t but in this week and next week... just thinking of the money... i have the traveling as im out house at 7.30am and dont get in til about 7pm thats doing a 9-5.. i wish i could drive..

well cd 10 today and im ok been abit emotional but whats new,,  .

just wondered if you could help me, [i dont think ive ov before to be honest] and im now on cd 10 as i said yesterday i started losing clear watery cm and today im losing loads of it.. and i mean loads TMI but its like really watery but im losing that much ive had to wear a panty liner to help.
is this normal.

hope everyone else is ok ...

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Hi Rachel,

I have an increase round about CD 10 -14 so think it is normal

 with TTC lots of   to you

Maureen xx


----------



## Guest

Girls 

I truly hope you all get your   soon.  

I'm not going to post here any more as I struggle to keep up with all the threads, I'll try to keep up with you all!!

Good luck crazy clomid girls  

Sukie


----------



## bagpuss1910

OMG
How do you keep up with all the personals? The endo chit chatters are not like this!!!! May need to lie down after reading all those posts!!!!!!! 
Hi to everypone. I cannot remember who you all are (SORRY). 
I am waiting to start my first Clomid and to be honest I am scared. I desperately want it to happen but sooooooo sceptical that it will ever work for me.
Lorna


----------



## NuttyJo

Sukie, you still staying on ** yeah? will miss ya on here but good luck for the next step hun    

hey lorna, dont be scared hun, we are all here to support you so try not to worry and any questions you have then feel free to post them here! 

thanks for my bubbles girls!     have blown you some back


----------



## max_8579

I went to see the consultant 2day and wish i hadnt botherd,shes useless!

All she did was a blood test as i said im on cd23 and thought i minght b ovulating,now got to wait for results.
It was like she didnt know what to say or do next,and we got the impression she only had the blood test done tokeep us quiet 

She just sat there saying oooh i dont know what to do next,and never even mentioned sending me to a proper fertility like she said she would last time.

We are so frustrated.   

So sorry about the me post.x


----------



## NuttyJo

awww sorry max   did you take your list of questions for her to answer? couldnt you ask to be referred to the fertility clinic as the next step hun? she sounds like a right useless bugger, can you not ask to see someone else at all?


----------



## kellixxx

I cant get my self pulled together. If im no better im going to go the dr. Because i cant cope with it.


thanx girls.xx



kel


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, make sure you take care of yourself and i know its hard not to but try not to worry ok. go see the doc tomorrow just to reassure you   let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

God there are so many posts on here, cant keep up!! 
Me and dp are having hard time and had big talk. We decided to not take the clomid for a few months and chill out. Im not sure how I feel about this   a bit of me is really relieved we can chill but another bit of me is sad I have them and arent taking them. I feel little annoyed with him as he said "we need to let nature take it's course". I feel frustrated as I have the problem and it wont just go away. I know a break is the right thing to do it's just the   clomid side kicking in. 

 to allXXX


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi everyone, have had a busy couple of days so haven't had a chance to look at the computer, can't believe how many new pages there are since I was last here! Half of our office has called in sick, so the rest of us (some of who are feeling a bit dodgy themselves!) have to cover so has been quite hectic... luckily I haven't really had any side effects of the clomid (I'm on CD4), so hasn't been too bad. Of course that's made me worry it's not working, how stupid! I always find something to worry about!!

Olive, sorry to hear you're having a bad time. I know those mixed feelings really well... we had to have a break from ttc (about a year after I'd had an ectopic pg) as we had just been putting too much pressure on ourselves and it had got too much. Was a really hard decision, but right for us at the time. DH's do have a habit of not saying quite the right thing... but maybe a break will be just what you need. Good luck with it all! 

Kel, really hope you feel better soon! Doc sounds like a good plan, look after yourself.

Max, sorry to hear about you consultant, that sounds so frustrating. is there any way you can change cons?

Hi Lorna, good luck with your first cycle! I'm just on CD4 of my first cycle, waiting to see what will happen. I'm trying to think positive, but at heart am sceptical like you... have had so many disappointments in the past few years. But who knows...

Fi, congratulations! Hope DD and new addition are doing well.

Cat, thanks for asking how my day was yesterday! Felt bad that I wasn't around to answer, as was having a rare evening out with DH. We went to see the band Editors, who were fab but really surprisingly loud (which DH and I both commented on and then realised how old it made us sound!!)

Lawsy, good luck for the rest of your first cycle! We would almost have been first cycle buddies, if AF hadn't taken the longest time to turn up... Did you have many side effects? I'm on 100mg, and haven't really noticed much at all.

Nicky, good luck for Friday!! Low-residue diet doesn't sound fun at all, and then just water... hope the time goes really quickly.

Sorry to everyone I've missed... hope you're all OK 

Katie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Sukie I left you off my list .. we will miss you on here hunny   

Treacle Sponge - Would highly recommend pre-seed lots of ladies have sworn by it ..so go for it and you can get it off e-bay ..it is all sealed and is a bit cheaper on there ..Good luck hun

Sorry so many of you are feeling low  it is hard being on this emotional rollercoaster isn't it 

Katie ..No probs hun and I laughed at the loud music thing (sounds just like me lol) don't feel guilty about going out and having a good time hunny that is what life is about 

Fi - Not surprising you feel emotional hunny it must be very hard .. I think what you are feeling is entirely normal..I know that doesn't help hun but we are all here for you xxxxx 

Olive 22 - It can be a very positive thing to have a break from it ..as clomid stays in your system for approx 3 months anyway but it just lets you both have a bit of 'me' time and get things back on track, I have taken at least a month off a few times and I have always come back a lot more positive for having a month where I don't have to think about it.. so go for it hun .. and who knows           good luck x

Max - Yes did you go with your questions or did you let her railroad you !! .. I would phone up and say you want to be referred hun x

Kel ..Sounds like you might have pregnancy depression, they say that is more common than you think..def talk to someone hunny  and remember we are all here for you .. you can rant to us as much as you like ..or come for cuddles x

Lorna hunny don't be scared ..its not that bad a drug ..sends us all a bit daft but if you take it at night the side effects are not too bad .. good luck hunny       and feel free to ask us any questions you have ..I have been on it for 10 cycles now so got the hang of it 

Rachel ..as soon as you get that I would get with the jiggy hun x     good luck x

Rosie ...Glad everything was ok hunny ..must have given you a big fright  x

SS ..At the last count *  IT'S 83 SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS YAY! * XX

Angel Delight - Thanks for the good luck messages hunny  I have bounced some back to you too           

Lawsy ..Ooh a holiday sounds good to me x

Margocat - Hope you are ok hunny x    

Cleg - There seem to be so many lurgs around at the moment we need a good cold spell to kill of all the bugs and midges and everything  hope you feel better real soon hunny x

Angelus - Hope you are ok hun x

Nix - Hows things with you?

Matty - Good luck for today hunny       

Well I babysat for my Nieces last night and my SIL told me more about the side effects she has been having with her tumour ..and it made me realise how brave and strong she is considering she faces possibly not seeing her children grow up      kind of puts things into perspective doesn't it .. my brother was moaning cos he had a cold (manflu!) he needs a boot up the 

As for me I have had lovely constipation again ..its getting really bad so def need to get something for it now.. I am hoping that is a good sign as usually with met I have the opposite problem.. starting to feel tearful and more emotional so that could be pmt ..really hope not .. not really much other symptoms a few dizzy spells but other people at work seem to have been having them as well so that means nothing!

and still waking up at 2.30am thirsty !

Anyway I must try and get back to sleep now ...sorry if I have missed anyone..it does get harder and harder not too cos this board is sooo busy but we love you all and want you all to get lovely BFP's xx
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Except any men on here cos that would just be wierd lol 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol cat, you're funny... if not a lot little weird!


----------



## NuttyJo

arrrggghhh....first acupuncture today, am so nervous!

have started a 2ww diary (early i know but wanted to get the hang of it!) 

how is everyone this morning?    

    to everyone xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls sorry no personals  


I'm still really bad my m/w said its the baby using all the good stuff out of my body they cant give me any think for sickness only if its more than 6 times in 4 hours and mine is mostly dry retching sorry 24/7 tho. i cant have any thing to help get me to sleep   and once the placenta kicks in i should start to feel OK?

I'm just Sssoooo weak from it all and all i want to do is enjoy it  


Sorry for all my moaning


kel


----------



## max_8579

Hi,My friend went in2 labour early hours of morn so i had to get up bout 3am to look after dear goddaughter,im sssooo tired.

Shes still only 4cm dilated bless her.x


----------



## cleg

Sukie always here hun whenever  

Kelli ((((hugs)))) i hope you can start to enjoy soon + it wears of hun 

max  that stupid con is there no one else you can see hun ?? i would think bout it 

ROSIE YOU TAKECARE SILLY + NO MORE LADDERS YOU HERE  glad your both ok though babe 

Fi hope mum + baby are doing well

Cat you still mad 

Jo hope you liked your lil pricks 

flower, Angelus, treacle sponge, olive, katie, lorna, rachel, ss, margo, AD, nix + shelley a big HELLOOOO TO YOU DEARS

i have never seen so much snot in all my life  the covonia is going down a treat + anadin is good girls when you have a cold/flu, one blessing is that no A/F pains  unusual but think that would have tipped me over the edge, earache gone but head still throbs, yesterday had to come home from work was that ill so took today off too just to give myself a chance to shift this

dont come to near might give you the cyber lurgy 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

no   hated it. no actually, i hated her. the needles wernt half as bad as i thought they would be. forehead hurts though where she stuck one in and i have marks all over me. sposed to be going back next week but tummys been sore since so not sure if i wanna


----------



## cleg

at least you tried jo   what was the bad part of it hun apart from not liking the neddle prodder ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

she kept being mean and telling me i am young etc etc etc. made me feel useless. then to top it all off came out and dh had text me to say his brothers gf is now pregnant and they wernt even trying. that made me so mad that they couldnt tell me themselves and also that he told me via a text. ok will shut up now


----------



## cleg

no Jo she sounds really patronising   i cant stand the ""your only young"" comment myself hunny

as for BIL + GF yes they should have come to see you themselves to tell you the news, do they know what you are going through regardign the TTC ? + yes me thinks that your DH could have been a wee bit more tactful + waited till you were with him to tell you, men can be extremely insensitive without even trying, god love em, they are tactless at times but im sure he will have realised what he's done + try to make it upto you

you rant all you like chick  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah BIL and gf know what im going through and I text them saying how hurt I was that they felt they had to tell dh to tell me about it and not come straight to me and tell me. they replied saying they didnt know how to tell me. well that made me feel even angrier as they must think im some psychotic (sp?) loony who will fall to pieces at the mere mention of someone else being pregnant   have calmed down a bit now but feel so sorry for myself and angry at myself for overreacting and having some southern comfort earlier   this month will just be ruined now as far as ttc is concerned. felt like totally giving up earlier, not just on the ttc but life in general. have picked myself up a bit as went for a run with the dog and so didnt feel so bad for being a fat pig. 

off to have rice pudding, cant be bothered to do anything else


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Jo hunny sounds like what should have been a good experience was a bit crappy ..and then to hear about your BIL's girlfriend just probably felt like a slap in the face   don't give up on life hunny ..its too precious and there is a lot of happiness out there for you        and you know that you can always rant as much as you like to us hunny x 

Max ..Ooh good experience of motherhood there being up that early lol ..hope your friend's labour speeds up a bit     and that she has a safe delivery x

Cleg ..Have this vision of you being over taken by the snot monster     me mad  what do you mean lol 

Kel ..Hunny   my friend is in exactly the same situation as you her first pregnancy was fine hardly any sickness at all but this one she is 15 weeks at the weekend and is fed up of being sick .. it should ease up soon hunny     hang in there and just take it really easy .. you are not working are you? if you are get signed off straight away ! cos you need to be resting ..have you tried the travel sickness bands that you have on your wrist ? another friend of mine swore by those ..so def worth a try Boots do them.. 

Jo ...me not wierd    

Well I was washing my hair at 3.45 this morning   decided as I was so wide awake I might as well wash it and put a turban on my head and try and get some more sleep ..but watched a couple of programmes on tv first cos was so wide awake.. got some stuff for the   today .. but don't feel I can take any just yet cos I am on a course tomorrow so would be highly embarrasing if it fills me with wind lol  

Had slightly sore (. ) ( .) again this afternnoon ...please let it be a good sign      well my boss said today that she can't guarantee I will get a job .. great eh ! she said she feels really guilty cos I am working so hard unlike a lot of people who are just so fed up there .. but she may not even have a say in it !  

Its just pants  

Hi to everyone else...might have to give in to pizza urges tonight ..that reminds me Rosie how is the takeaway marathon going ? and how is the kitchen ? lol

Fi ..hope you are ok hunny x
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sending big   to all those going through a tough time at the mo, including AD for your horrid procedure you have to go through, Cleg because you finshed your last Clomid cycle, Fi because of the bittersweet feelings you're going through with DGS and Jo for your rotten acupuncturist's comments and finding that out by text. Lots of hugs and TLC for you.   Sorry if I've missed anyone out - memory like a sift. 

Well, I've been sat here with my feet up to try and get the swelling down for 2 days (although we went out for dinner last night). Going a bit stir crazy so might nip up later and do a bit of sanding and painting - will only take me about half an hour and I can sit on the floor and do it. Otherwise I will go mad!

Cat, we're having Vietnamese tonight I think. Was planned for Monday but as we only got out of the hospital at quarter to midnight we had to make do with MacD's - yack!!!

I'm not going to attempt personals as I have lists and lists to make, but thought I'd pop on in the middle and say 'hi'. Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok? Sending extra   for anyone who needs one.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

I work from home cat I'm a hairdresser so i just don't have to if i don't want to.

thanks Hun


To top my day off my dd was sent home from school with sickness bless her she Had to put her p.e kit on to come home in. Ive got my scan tomorrow but if she is still bad i cant go. There is no 1 to look after her

Ho life's great.lol I'm starting to wonder if i have a mixture of baby sickness and a bug that every 1 has got? who knows



All take care love kel


----------



## lawsy

Wow, so many people now n really hard to keep up with personals!
So, just want to say sorry so many of are feeling crappy n big hugs to u all. i hope u feel better/happier soon.

I have nt had too many symptoms on 100mg Katie, mild headache around time took em, sore around avulation, but ok other than that.

Quick question girls, I am on day 20 n feeling extremely tired, like fallin asleep on the sofa most of the eve, my dp was sayin this morninthat he thought there was something wrong with me. also got slight cramps in my lower back n cm changed colour abit, is this the clomid? startin to feel a bit moochy, bit like pmt, is that it too?

sorry to be so analytical about it all, but u do, don't u!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Given up on the sex on day18, both too knackered, n apart from a couple extra around positive opk on day 15, we're only on every other nite! God knows how u guys who do every nite cope? Hope it doesnt take too many mths. I love sex i really do, but it's not quite the same when it is perscriptive is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lawsy

oh p.s how many days after ovulation could implantation take place? ta xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lawsy its hard to say hunny depends how soon after positive ov test you actually ovulated it could be early implantation signs        hope so hunny ..I think clomid can make you tired x

Kelli ...Thats difficult then working from home .. do you not have any family/friends nearby who could look after your DD for an hour? fingers crossed she is ok by then hunny x

Mmm vietnamese sounds delish .. I ate half my pizza and then felt stuffed ! so fed bits to the cat ..the chicken bits lol 

Its quiet on here tonight ..big hug to all of you feeling so low  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It's almost like having an internal alarm clock waking at 2.30am thirsty


----------



## kellixxx

Hi girls my scan was brill.lol


ive put my pick on   my dd was fine this morning.


love kel


----------



## kellixxx

Was ment to day my due date is 19.04.08


----------



## wickedangel

Hi girls I have a question.  I am now on day 23 of my cycle and have used the OP pee sticks but am not getting anything.  I look my clomid day 2 to 6.  Had what i thought was ovulation round about day 16 as my abdomen was quite sore.  This week on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesay I have had some light cramping but thats all.

Will clomid make it difficult to pinpoint OV and do you think that this week could be implantation cramps.  I hate having to go through all this messing around.   I feel a bit silly asking these questions but they don't tell you everthing when you get your clomid.


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi girls

Kelli - congrats on the scan    glad everything went fine & dd ok  

wickedangel - sorry cant help you on the clomid/opk situation as ive only just started clomid for the 1st time, hope it is implantation for you   

Cat - sending you   and loads of   

Lawsy - Im was thinkin the same with the bms situation, told dp to get ready for ovualtion    wishing you   

Rosie - Hope ur ok today      thankyou for the  message its cheered me up as finding it hard today    

Jo - sending you big  - can understand totally how ur feeling with the txt situation as ive had the same situation believe it or not - i reacted the same too, also sorry to hear your bad experience with the acupuncturist

Cleg - sorry your not feeling to well still, hope u feel better very soon   

KaTiEE - thanks for the goodluck message      glad you havent had to many side affects on the clomid & wishing you loads of luck  

olive22 - wanted to give you a big    whatever you both decide to do wishing you all the best   

Fi - wanted to give you a big  i can imagine how your feeling, wishing you lots of      

max_8579 - hope ur ok & well  

Sukie -    hope ur ok

hello & hope ur all well -ss, margo, nix, shelley, lorna, treaclesponge, angelus, flower, rachel  sorry if missed anyone xx

well today im struggling & hoping i dont become dehydrated, my barium for bowel disease is tom, the picolax which washes my bowel out is bloody good stuff but glad im staying in house today      phoned the hospital up to ask more into the examination as im bit scared to be honest, the radiologist came on the phone to talk to me and she was nice and explained everything which has made me feel a little better, i have a problem with not drinking enough fluids which ive had for a long time now and hospital have warned me again i need to drink alot more than i usually do as i will become very dehydrated very quickly in the next 24hrs else      im on fluids only now till tom after examination at 2.25pm    

love to u all     

Nicky xx


----------



## wickedangel

Angeldelight, thanks for the reply.  I hope everthing goes well for you tomorrow.


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou wickedangel - sent you some bubbles for good luck (now on 77) xx


----------



## Rosie P

Wickedangel, it could be that ov happened around CD16 or is happening now. Are you charting and other ov signs like BBT or CM? I found these in conjunction with OPKs gave me a much more accurate picture. Make sure you are doing the OPKs between 12 midday and 8pm and that you haven't peed for 4 hours before and reduce your liquid intake 2 hours beforehand. Also if you have PCOS they can be unreliable. On Clomid I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25 so it can really vary cycle to cycle. Try and hang on in there getting jiggy every other day and you should have it covered. Good luck.  

Kelli, so glad your scan went well and it put your mind at rest. Glad DS is feeling better too.

Lawsy, yep certainly could be the Clomid causing all those symptoms. I used to get sooooooo tired. Implantation can take place anywhere from 5-12 days past ov, which is why it's best to leave it as long as possible before testing as if you have late implantation it won't always show up on a test 14 dpo (that's what happened with me). 

Cat, the Vietnamese wasn't as nice as normal so think we'll give that place a miss in future. Wish I'd have had pizza. Thinking maybe curry tonight? 

Nicky, hope everything goes well. Try your best to keep drinking lots and not just water as something with a bit of salt and/or sugar in can really help you keep the fluids in (which is why that's what's in those dehydration drinks you get when you've got diarrhea). Hope you don't get dehydrated hun. It'll soon be over and will be worth it if it helps.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well?

Am just keeping my feet up to get the swelling down and doing little bits of painting in between. Oh and watching rubbish telly!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## lawsy

Rosie, what day did u get ur pos result then? Just not sure when to test. got pos opk n cramps around cd15 n 16.

Hi to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wickedangel

Rosie,  have also been observing CM however this has only just begun to get a wee bit thicker and white in the last few days.  last week it was clear but not an awful lot of it.  I do know clomid alters this.  I even took Robuitussin at the beginning after taking my clomid just to see if that would help.  Am knackered with all this    it just takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. 

Lawsy, I got mine 15dpo. Tested 14dpo and BFN, so just shows even that was too early. If you got +ive OPK on cd15 or 16 then it could be upto a couple of days after that, so I'd say you're best testing CD33 to be on the safe side. Good luck.  

Wickedangel, it sure does take the fun out of it and is blooming tiring! I tried the medicine but for me it didn't really help as I had no noticeable CM to speak of anyway and the medicine thins out what's there. What I did find increased my amount of CM was taking evening primrose oil capsules from CD1 to ov (but not after) and I did see an improvement. If you continue with the medicine then you'd be best carry on with it until ov (I usually took it from CD11 onwards until ov). The clear stretchy stuff is the stuff to look out for so BMS around those days and hopefully you'll hit the jackpot. Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

AD hope all goes well tommorow 

Kelli awwwww lovely to see bub 

Rosie you ok ?? hope you have settled down now + take it easy 

incontiCAT how be you me dearie ? anything RE symptoms 

Fi me little luv how are you 

Jo me jolly miss are you feeling a little better today ? 

hello to all you other nutters  sorry but too many names now + you know i get confused easy (dont have to be on the crazy pills me ya na 

i'm still poorly but had to go to work today  didnt do anything mind but i dont care TGI friday thats all i can say, that is tommorow by the way not today i aint that cracked i do know my days 

right off to scour the boards till DP gets in 

BEEEEEE GOOOOOOOOD

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hellloooo ladies, thanks for all the nice messages. im feeling a bit better today thank god, really wanted to die yesterday   glad i didnt though! me and dh had some great BMS minus the BM last night lol.... was brill not to have the pressure of ttc on my mind. he sent me some lovely flowers and chocs today which was lovely as hes not the romantic sort normally! i love him loads  

kel, so glad the scan went great, lovely to see bubba  

cleg, hello mental girly, hope you feel better soon! 

hello to everyone xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Apologies in advance as going to be a slacker this evening and not do personals..I know very slack ! 

Well good news as far as my sil the cancer is contained within her kidney so they are hoping if it is removed she will be ok           

I have been having wierd pains today .. must have a look through 2ww diaries to see if other bfp's had them..I don't really get period pains and they are not really like period pains..had a wierd sort of dragging sensation this morning and then sharpish pains this afternoon and still have sore (. ) (. ) and pretty tired tonight so I am trying to be positive that it is all good until proven otherwise          knicker watching starts with a vengence today tho  

Kelli - Great news about your scan makes it all worthwhile doesn't it .. and glad your dd is better now x

Rosie - Had irish stew tonight with peas and rice strange combination but what I fancied lol and drinking a bottle of yop yum! sorry the vietnamese wasn't nice .. 

Jo ..Glad you are feeling brighter and dh is spoiling you ..must be nice to be spoilt ..havn't had that for many a year ! but heyho I spoil myself lol 

Fi ..Missing you hunny ..  

Sukie ..You too missy x 

Cleg .. Hey its not until sunday that I throw pee all over myself again lol 

Hi to everyone else .. all you lovely preggars ladies ... and all you ttc ladies ..and all your newbies xxxxxx

See I couldn't resist doing some personals  

Cat xx


----------



## kellixxx

Thanks girls


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cleg!... "inconticat"  
          that tickled my fancy, needed that


----------



## kellixxx

Well i must say its like ghost town on here 

ANY BODY THERE.LOL


kel


----------



## linlou17

sorry not been on ages cannot get on at work these days internet blocked!!!!!!!!!!!!!    so tired after work never do much, how is everybody - what you all up tp tonight?

kell love the scan


----------



## MissTI

hi girls, 

thanks for all the advice and links, has really helped.  Got my baseline scan tomorrow, very glad that the ball is finally rolling, although not sure exactly how I'm feeling about everything.  hope your all well, will keep you posted on how I'm going.

Tx


----------



## angelus

Morning all,

Just a quick one to let you know i had my 12 week scan on wed and the baby is kicking and rolling around and....im nearly 14 weeks! Two weeks less to be sick!

Kelli- The tablets they give out for sickness are effectively useless after a few days as your body just becomes immune to them. Trust me xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have another cold all week   just been getting in from work, eating then going to bed.
There have been tooo many posts to keep up on the news   other than who sais about change in CM 

This is my 1st cycle of clomid and I did get a day of clear/strechy cm and last night noticed it had turned white/stickyish which I havent had before  
This cold has meant I really haven't been up to making the most of it  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning all!!

Haven't posted for a while as have been on hols but now back boo hoo!!!  

Anyway, this is my 4th Cycle of Clomid and I should be in the 2ww but as yet no signs symptoms, nothing at all not even of   so am stuck in limbo at the mo!!!seems like i'm either waiting for AF to show herself or for ovulation am fed up of waiting!!!  

Hope everyone is well!!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## cleg

aw angelus so glad the scan went well for you missus + hey ho not as many weeks as you thought to go 

jo your lovely DH getting you those nice things awwww bless  glad your feeling better + if you ever get that down again you know you have to come to us or else  

Cat aahhh i thought the smell of pee wasnt as strong you have a few hours to go until the pee fest then  oh + as for you not doing personals  i just knew you couldnt keep your gob shut     

Fi me duck you good ??

Shelly you been poorly chick ((((hugs))))

hello to everyone else i aint been ignorant you know i like you all 

snot still here (Cat im having a snot fest) but feeling better in myself, very hot but sweat it out girls 
got new phone so will be playing with that before work, it takes me a while to get aquanted with my phone, in other words bit thick + takes me time to learn how to turn it on + off   

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone its almost weekend YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!    

just managed to sneak on computer during my lunch break have done my weekly shop, eaten dinner and now typed this not bad for an hour!!!

im on day 32 dont know if i have ov or not - but have beenbit stressed so could be a sign that i did!! all i can do now is wait to see if   turns up but no bms   now as dp got sa next weds then back to cons in two weeks for follow up from results and from my blood tests! we seem to be going for tests all time but not really getting anywhere its so frustrating wonder if i will be back on clomid as cycle went crazy last month i guess will just have to wait and see what they say but i am getting down and everyone keeps telling me not to but its easy for them to say and i am usually ok until time af is due then i can think of nothing else but being pg and with erratic cycle it can be so hard just waiting and hoping af does not come

anyway enough of my winging all the best to you all and have a lovely weekend

L x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg you are funny     yes the smell of wee is def not around at the moment but by sunday I will be stinking of it cos if I get a positive I will be so bloomin amazed I will fall over still holding the pot of wee ... wouldn't that be worth stinking of wee lol     I know I'm gross I have a sick sense of humour ..comes from working with dead people when I was 17 ..never recovered since lol


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry I havent' been around lately we have had a mad few days.  My uncles girlfriend lost the baby the other day so the family is a little spaced but ok.  Have just found out that I got the job I went for which is good and am preping for my driving test on Fri - kinda doesn't seem important now.  Anyway DH is poorly too so crazy here.  Good luck to all the testers and congrats on all the good babs scans!!!!    for everyone else too.  Have been having ovary pain the last few days but as I ovulated on day 21 last month I am being scanned on day 16 so fingers crossed hey.     I promise I will catch up asap.  Love to you all Le xx


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all Well we told our dd today about the baby and lets just say she didn't take it well at all. She burst into tears and i felt Sssooo bad if you know what i mean?

I don't think almost 9 years just me and her with DH working away has done any good at all.

i just hope once the shock wears off she will be OK.

We told her she can help pick a name and pram and all it will need but she just looked at me like Ho i cant explain how  

I knew it would be hard but i feel so sorry for her  

We told all family as well and i wish i never because its just turned into a free for all i think they have forgot its my baby  



Well that was a rant. Hope your all fine i will do personals a.s.a.p



kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh dear Kelli I'm sure shell come round hun, my DD has just had the same her 2 1/2 yr old wouldnt even look at the baby and if anybody went near him she shouted "dont touch it!!" and has been a right little madam bless her, but your DD will come round Im sure, but it must be horrid for you to get a neg reaction from her for now
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kel ..she will come round hun ..once you are bigger she will start getting excited just involve her as much as you can to make her feel included and not shut out ..she is probably just a bit shocked that it won't just be her around for much longer .. and everyone probably meant well and are probably really excited for you ..and it will always be your special baby hun ..as your DD was xx

Flower Le ..Sorry to hear about your Uncles girlfriends baby .. its so sad whenever it happens isn't it .. 

Hi to everyone else .. really tired so off to bed..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi ...hope you ar ok .. nighty night x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

hi to all,

just popped in to say hello.

sending so many       to everyone, and lots of  

 to all the pregnant ladies too xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

have just sat here crying feel so emotional today and convinced that it hasn't worked .. the thought of yet another negative tomorrow is unbearable ..I am out today and its prob a good thing cos all I want to do is cry when I think about it .. my friend said last night 'you will know if you are pregnant - every woman does' and I thought well I don't feel pregnant .. even with the sore (.) (.) I couldn't say I felt pregnant ..and I am wondering if I ever will      

I hope I am wrong .. I have tried to be so positive but I don't feel at all positive today               

Cat x


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone hope u r all ok?

Kelli, try not to worry love, I am sure ur dd will get used to it, it is hard when things change for kids, esp when u have spent alot of time alone with them. I know it is not exactly the same, but after 4 yrs single parenting, I met my new man n my eldest was a true nightmare, for about two mths, she was 8 at the time, she admits now that she was jealous! But when she realised I loved him n her n there was enough of me to go around she was just fine. N we all get on great 2 yrs down the line!

Cat, sorry ur feelin so pooh! It's not over till the fat lady sings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First pg didnt know I was pg, just felt weird , 2nd yes, cos I recognised the weirdness, so to speak!

AD how did fri go hun, was thinking of u?

Cleg n anyone else who's been unwell, hope ur feelin better?

My fella thought I had lost the plot mid cycle, as I had a cold kept moanin how ill I felt, but still demanded sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

  I dont think thats true for everybody as i didnt know when i was pregnant,so heres lots of      for you hun and really hope you get your bfp.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat my dear, you have been so positive all the way through this cycle but you are allowed an off day! Your friend was wrong about knowing if you was pregnant, what about the girls who suddenly go into labour and not know they was pregnant or the ones who go out drinking and smoking and not realising? My sis didnt know she was pregnant until she sadly miscarried last year. Dont give up hope babe, sending you lots of     for tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kel, im sure dd will start to get excited once the shock wears off! bet she will love being a big sister and helping to pick everything for the baby. and im sure your family meant well, they were probably just excited! i know i would be 

sorry to everyone who has this awful cold  

hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## linlou17

cat lots of       to you, not every woman knows that they are pg i know loads who didnt untill much later on and jo is right some people dont even know til they are in labour!!! got my fingers crossed for you hun xx

kel i am sure your daughter will soon come round she will be so excited and if you think your family are taking over wait til the big sis mode kicks in!!!!  

hope you are all ok, i am starting witha cold   i feel like a hypocondriac these days!! have fely bloated and cranky all week and    (.)(.) sore this morning so think af is on her way!!! if so at least it will be normal cycle length compared to last time but it seems not matter how lang i go the   always gets me in the end!!!

talkng of witches i am taking my neice to a witches shop near us, its at the foot of pendle hill a local spot where witches used to live - its quite famous and the shop is great there are witches sat outside (not reals ones of course!!!) i am guna rig her out ready for halloween!!!! 

have a good weekend everybody x


----------



## KaTiEE

So sorry to hear you're feeling bad today Cat, don't listen to your friend she's not right. loads of women don't know they're pg, and especially not so early... will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx  

      to everyone, especially to those having a bad time at the mo

I'm OK, finished taking the clomid which I was glad about because last two days felt a bit rough and was having a stressful patch at work. Now waiting for Monday when I've got a scan to look for follies and also check for PCO. I've already had a scan for that, but my cons doesn't trust the local hospital, wants to check again. Ho hum. Bit nervous about the scan, if it hasn't worked at all will be a blow... They've asked me to come in on CD10 for the scan, does that seem a bit early?

Katie x


----------



## Rosie P

wouldloveababycat said:


> my friend said last night 'you will know if you are pregnant - every woman does' and I thought well I don't feel pregnant


Cat, just wanted to say that what your friend said is absolute tosh. I didn't know, didn't feel any different and didn't have any symptoms. The only reason I tested was because AF was late and I hadn't even had the spotting I always got pre AF. I nearly fell off the loo with shock when I tested and it said BFP - I really wasn't expecting it and though it was the witch messing me around! Stay strong and  and good luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no time for personals, have to go to the garden centre.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick post as were off to pizza hut yum yum.lol


Thank you for all the advise we really appreciate it.xxxxx


DD cried her self to sleep last night i know she will be ok with it in the end its just really hard and i feel like a right selfish c*w.


Good luck cat         


Hi to you all hope your having a nice weekend?


love kel


----------



## cleg

flower congrats on the job chick 

Kelli DD will be ok + you'll know how to deal with her, she will come round when she has had a wee think bout it + realises it aint such a bad thing 

CAT my darl how are you doing today ?? hipoe you are trying to keep your chin up + be sure to pop on to let us know your ok 

Fi you good hunny ??

Jo you been upto anyhting you shouldnt be ?? 

lawsy how be you ?

Rosie i hope you are been good + calming down in the DIY department ?

thats it im done with personals, feeling better again today but i didnt wake up till gone 1, must have needed the sleep as i slept right through from bout 11 last night 

there is never anyhting on the flipping tv  but i have got a new phone to play with, a belated b-day pressie (yes another 1) of DP, should keep me quiet for 2 mins  tempted ooo sooo tempted to go in bedroom but he asleep + on nights tonight 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg cleg, you are a smeg... do be dooo da de     course i havnt been up to sumfin i shouldnt, im an angel!    (hides all the texts on her phone so you cant see what ive been up to!   )

flower, congrats on the job hun

rosie, got your bag packed for hospital yet? you better had! 

fi & cat, you are too quiet, where are you?   

kel, max, ss, nix, ba, lawsy, missti..... erm.... everyone! hello and what you doin? 

kel, i want pizza hut now! arggghhh

Love jo x


----------



## cleg

whats a smeg ?? he used to say that on red dwarf ""smeg head"" 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i have no idea what it is, it just rhymed with cleg... sorta!


----------



## cleg

cleg, smeg, leg, peg, keg, beg, reg, hhmmmmmmmm 

Jo, slow, mow, low, hoe  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... jo the ho, everyone seems to come up with that one. dunno why!


----------



## NuttyJo

quiet on here tonight, where are you gobby lot?!!   

am feeling quite sad right now as my BIL's gf has completely stopped talking to me and MIL is also avoiding talking to me cos of how i reacted to BIL's gf getting pregnant by accident. i just told them how upsetting it was that they couldnt tell me themselves and im not an evil person who wouldnt be happy for them but oh no, i am now the insane relative who would prpbably steal a baby if she was given the chance    probably not talking to me incase i try and ruin her pregnancy or something. well they can   off! WHEN its my turn then i wont tell them my news, they can just bugger off and stay out of it    

ok, rant over


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,
Haven't been posting much lately as been feeling really crappy, but seemed to have snapped out of it now.......hopefully!
We're on day 2 of the BMS marathon and so far, so good  
How you all doing?
Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi you lovely lot, havent posted on here for a while as have had to sort head out, will catch up with personals in a bit, Jo Im here


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok not gonna do personals my head is drained, but have been reading posts and wish all you ladies on 2ww good luck and big hugs to those feeling down, and   to Cleg


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo
dont blame you, at the end of the day your ttc and your life is your business and your not asking anything from them other than a little understanding, big hugs to you hun xx makes you feel like your a kind of social leppor sometimes doesnt it


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat  good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone .. well the tender (. ) (. ) remain and I have been weeing for England ..so who knows        ..thanks for all your lovely messages   .. actually that friend often talks a lot of tosh lol   ..think I was just feeling emotional and hormonal this morning..its funny cos I had been crying my eyes out when my Mum came round for a cup of tea ..and yet no comment was made and I looked like shi* !! she is so self obsessed I don't think she even notices other people sometimes  ..no sign of AF as yet ..so still being as positive as I can ...I have been saying zillions of prayers even whilst watching the chunky hunky legs on the rugby so God knows how much it means to me as usually that would keep my full attention  

I will be getting up early to watch the grand prix ..so I will spill pee at the same time  

Fi ..Lovely to see you back hunny x Jo ..Keep that chin up hun x

Sorry for no real personals .. but not feeling so gobby tonight  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

Fi helloooo hunny + you know we always here for you me dear + yes have missed you  

Cat me lovely i truely am praying that this is it for you hunny                                           

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi

Cat, firstly Ive had 3 pregnancies and even though I still look for signs now,   I never had any symptoms to make me feel I was, so "over the head" with your friends comment me thinks.. Really really hoping for you hun     p.s. good game wasnt it...

Cleg, how you feeling now hun? enjoying playing with your new toy     does it vibrate..


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just done my last bit of my diary and now crying my eyes out again .. I want this so much ..I think my heart will break if I get a negative     thank you for being so lovely I really don't know how any of us would get through this without each other .. cos it means so much to have you all  

I am off to bed now .. I have said my final prayer on my diary       

Take care my lovelies 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite hunny (( big hugs)) and I wish you so much          for tomoz xx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am off to see my mate in Cardiff tomorrow morning, can't wait 

Cat I will be thinking of you tomorrow hun    

Who said about Smeg  Do you really wanna know what it is  
*TMI ALERT !!*
Not quite sure how to put it but........ it's the cruddy/smelly/festering stuff that can be found under a man's foreskin.


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls just to let you know the witch arrived for me ..so it really is over for this cycle     thanks for all your lovely support .. its a shame I don't get such great support off my other friends   I have cried so much since 3am that my head hurts like hell ..and I just want to crawl into a hole and hibernate until there is more hope on the horizon or until I can brainwash myself that I don't have this desperate urge to have my own child.. like that is ever going to happen!

I so hope you girls get your BFP before you turn into a mess like me      
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, ive pm'd you hun. im so sorry


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I am succeeding in falling out with my friend today..    I have apologised for reacting to an e-mail she sent this morning telling me I was not put on this earth for fun (?!) apparently she didn't mean that ..I don't know what that is supposed to mean ? (answers on a postcard please!) and she just keeps on coming back slagging me off for not knowing better ..well excuse me for not exactly being logical this morning.. I am not perfect I have apologised and explained that I am struggling today ..what else can I do ?! yet even when I have apologised and said I don't want to lose her as a friend over it she is carrying it on      I just feel such a failure     I needed a hug not a barrage of abuse .. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, im sorry your 'friend' is being such an incensitive cow babe. i honestly dont think it was you who was the one who needed to apologise! from what i read shes the one in the wrong and needs telling so. she doesnt have a clue what its like to feel how you're feeling right now and if she was a true friend she would be there for you, not make you feel worse. ugh, she has made me feel so angry! i wish i could give you a big hug hun  

love jo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Jo .. I don't think anyone truly understands unless they have been through it .. thats why it is not a top priority on the NHS as if more of the decision makers had gone through the pain and heartache of IF then I think treatment would be more freely available x

Please other people come and talk on here its like the cat and jo show lol and I am being a miserable old fart..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... back to the cat and jo show?!! 

ok, i will tell you about my day then... took Loki pup to shouldham woods to meet 3 more huskies, he loved playing with them and is knackered out now! yay! got some piccys but they're not on the laptop yet. gonna go see my sis and play on the wii for a bit later, although i really feel like i need a nap! god i feel old lol! 

how is everyone else doing?

love jo x

p.s.. cat you're allowed to be a moaning minnie today


----------



## cleg

flipping eck wish it could be different + CAT my sweetie i am so very sorry + sad that it didnt work for you 

dont know what else to say except we always here whenever you want to rant chick so you go right ahead 

there aint much luck round here at the mo, chin up me chickies

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i think the other boards are hogging the good luck fairy... we need her back to give us some more BFPs please!


----------



## lawsy

So sorry Cat hunny, thinking of you!!!                             ^fairydust
COME ON FAIRY GET BUSY!!!!!

Hi everyone!


----------



## cleg

yes we need the fairy back, bout time some good stuff got sprinkled on this thread me thinks 

why is there never anything on the tv on a weekend  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks girls I will try and find the happy fairy whilst I am at it


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

evening to all,

just thought i'd pop on, cd 25 for me and the dreaded AF symptoms are here with a vengeance, i am trying to stay so positive and think 'right i'm not pregnant, maybe next month' then when i come on i won't be as dissapointed, i know this is not really the case and i will still cry  

cat - i am so sorry this wasn't your month, it's heartbreaking. ((((((hugs to you ))))))))


----------



## cleg

PP i know its hard hun + we all know how you feel try to stay  chick 

rosie how be you hun ? anything happening ? 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Pumpkin Pie ..fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

  So sorry a/f got you hun,nasty old 

  Good luck next cycle.


----------



## lawsy

Yes isnt wkd tv s**t!!!! My dp is watching top gear!!! Yawn, yawn.................. 

PP cd24 for me today n I am feeling the same. I keep thinking if I go n buy next mths Clomid from the pharmacy I will be ready n cope with AF better. Don't really expect it to work first time!

You know can Clomid make you feel sick, keep bringing up sick yest n today n swallowing it again, nice!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya lawsy, i got really bad sickness on my last month of clomid and it made me start to believe it had worked and was actually morning sickness   bloody hormones! good luck for test date hun  

pp   for you too

cleg, wassup huni? you not watching top gear? i love it! although what has hammond done to his hair?!!!   

 cat


----------



## cleg

i am now watching wife swap   i know desparate but that Hitch with will smith is on at 9 so will watch that, have just had me tea, jacket tatoe + now sat with a lovely glass of dissaronno + fresh orange, ooo its like liquid marepan   well no harm in a tipple now is there  

Lawsy i didnt get sick i just got the flushes + a mardi ass  

Jo nah seen lots of top gear + everytime turn it on its the 1 just seen   you ok hun ?

FiFi you ok me love ?

Cat hope you have a good night chick  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max not sure I am going to do it next cycle cos I only really have one cycle left so need to be in the best frame of mind which as I am having to fight for my own job over this next month it will probably be a stressful month and not prepared to throw my final cycle away cos of that.. 

Bet you are excited about your holiday..are you all organised ?

My friend has gone home now .. I might go and search for the alcohol I fancy a stiff drink !
Cat x


----------



## olive22

Hi girls

Yep were watching top gear aswell, yes Cat what has Hammond done  must be having mid-life crisis.
Got date for hystersalpinogram on 17th Oct 

lots of              to allXX


----------



## cleg

CAT me love come + join cleggie in a wee tipple   no i aint drunk (yet) no i wont be either  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Large Malibu and coke here we come .. well it was the only drink I had that goes with coke lol 
Mmm yummy.. 
Cat x


----------



## lawsy

Sounds like good idea Cat. Poor u with the job thing! What is the world coming to having to be interviewed for ur own job? That's if I have got right end of the stick? Have a drink for me, trying not to drink. Havent had one since July!!! Havent been grumpy on Clomid yet, or is that not till next wk, relating to AF?


----------



## cleg

i aint a alchy mind lawsy   no  more clomid for me so what the hell, gonna start to relax now instead of all this bloody pressure

as for the tantrums they vary with each person, i think i was arsy all the time to tell you the truth but that was just the normal me mood being enhanced by the pills   only had a couple of tantrums worst one we were in tesco + DP doing me head in + i called him a w*n*e* + his reply was ahha yes i am aint i, he had done a SA that day, well i wasnt amused + nearly threw the basket at him i burned up with temper everyone was looking but i did restrain myself + walk away  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, its a new series!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lawsy yes thats it.. they have decided that the job I have been doing for 2.5yrs is going to be at a higher grade so I have to apply for it ..but because it is at a higher grade I have to wait until people at that higher grade have had first pick at it !! the only good thing is that they hav also invented a job that is quite a few grades higher which is more like what I did in my old job ..so I am going to apply for that lol! I may not get any of them as I have second option so hoping no-one else wants it lol 

Right malibu and coke slurrp..mmmm

I can't see anything different about Richard Hammond..am I missing something ?! 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

what channel he on ?? cat think it has summit to do with his hair  

hope you get the job you want + get settled hun  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi everybody!

Cat, was so sorry to hear your news hun x Thinking of you xx

Good luck for the next few days Pumpkin pie and lawsy     

Am I the only sad one who was watching x factor tonight Bawled my eyes out (it was the one where they tell the final ones whether they're in or out), told DH it was the clomid  but not sure it really was  Rugby on now, had to let DH choose after reality fest!

Katie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katie thanks hun x ..No I watched X Factor too and bawled my eyes out ..no change there I have been doing that all day  lol
and watching the rugby too cos I lurve the rugby.. 

Yes Lawsy, Pumpkin Pie and anyone else on their 2ww good luck                   

Cat x


----------



## KaTiEE

Me too, it's the tight shorts   Haha, not really I love most sports really. But this game is a bit dull isn't it, don't think Scotland are in it really. Enjoyed England yesterday, but couldn't watch at the end, was too nerve-wracking!!

Ooo, bloody hell Scotland have got a try. Shows what I know!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Been watching X Factor too and had a bit of a tear for that really young lad.   Now watching Louis Theroux and the plastic surgery programme - OMG!!!    

Well I'm feeling rotten as I have a stinking cold and had an FF meet up today (Liverpool ladies) so although I felt rotten I had to go as I organised it.   Anyway it was nice to see everyone but hasn't half taken it out of me and am shattered. Just had to leave my tea too as it was Thai and too spicy. Now I'm going to drink as much honey and lemon as I possibly can.

Cat, sending you more hugs and hope you will feel a bit brighter in a couple of days. With having all that going on in your job too it's all bound to take it's toll - you've a lot going on.  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

bumholes! i missed x factor    am watching that plastic surgery thing too Rosie. Ohhh maybe the spicy food will start things off for you?   Yuk, this programme is gross! I want a boob job though lol

sorry im in and out tonight, trying to do a hundred things at once! 

got ovulation pains too.... arrrghhh pressures building!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well thats one thing I have to be cheerful about ..I def don't need a boob job ( .) (. ) lol
Cat x


----------



## cleg

we all watching this now ??  

that brow lift werent nice, but if i won the lottery i'd have one done  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

The young blond lad was the worst blub for me (but to be honest, I did quite a bit more blubbing too, even when they had got through!). Thought he might go through actually, not so keen on the posh opera-type chappie who thinks he's god's gift.

You're brave watching that plastic surgery thing you guys, I love Louis Theroux but am so squeamish I can't face it. Did he really have liposuction? He's so skinny


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Ladies,

I'm a newbie and am on CD2 so have just started the crazy pills today, just wanted to say hi any way!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

I want mine re-shaped cos they're just too big and just hang there! dh said he doesnt like that girls boobs as they look like balloons... but thats what i want!   

urgh, dont think i would have a brow lift but if i won the lottery i would treat you to one cleg!   i want a eye bag removal too and probably tummy tuck and lypo..... hmmm, i could be one of these plastic surgery adicts lol


----------



## cleg

welcome to the loony bin Kelly  you'll be looked after here 

Jo i would have my bags removed to from bottom + top + i wouldnt have a boob job as thay are big now but would have a boob lift hmmmm the list could possibly be endless 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol cleg we could get rooms next to each other and have joint ops! ewwww i hate lyposuction, it looks gross!!! 

hey kelly and welcome to the madhouse, watch out for that cleg, she a little


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi Kelly!
I'm on CD9 of my first cycle of clomid, so we're pretty much in the same boat. Good luck with it     

Katie x


----------



## cleg

ARGHHHH HE GOT MOOOOOOOBS 

      

what on earth has that man done to his body ?? 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes I guess boob lift might be good although they do keep my feet warm   and a tummy removal (sorry tuck) and lipo .. and eyebag takeaway thingy .. and plastic surgery to repair the scars on my leg and hip .. and permanent removal of my Dennis Healey eyebrows .. and (hey am I getting greedy now   ) 

Cleg what are moooobs - is that code for man boobs lol or are you trying to say he is like a cow and has an udder one 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

he is gross! lol think im addicted to saying the word gross today   

im off to bed, love ya girlies xxx


----------



## Rosie P

NOOOOOOOOOO< GIRLS DON'T DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! It's horrid it really is making me feel sick. DH just likened the Penang curry I had to the stuff that came out in the liposuction! Did you see that girls belly button too - looked like an anus! No, sorry but I'd rather have a belly. My boobs are a bit big and heavy but nothing that losing a few stone wouldn't solve!  I don't like those boobs that look like oranges stuck on the front.

Welcome to the nut house Kelly.  Good luck on the funny pills. 



jo_robinson01 said:


> Ohhh maybe the spicy food will start things off for you?


Jo, I hope not. Feeling so knackered I couldn't possibly do labour right now. Hope baby can at least wait until I'm better.

What are these weird people like?


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Jo, Cleg and Katie, thanks for the welcome.

Katie - thanks, good luck to you too! Fingers crossed.

Kelly x


----------



## cleg

night jo  

Cat yes moobs is short for man boobs   i think its a great word  

right are we all booking into the clinic ??  

Kelly your welcome hunny + can i just say your wee man is adorable  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

OMG!!!! DH just flicked over to Louis Theroux, what was going on with those movable moobs      

And Louis on his black bin bag sheet, leaking into his t-shirt. YUK!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

KJM ..Your little one is dead cute ...welcome to the nutty house I think we have spoken before on here   or is that me being nutty ?

Rosie ..You are right we should stick with our bits and just get fit .. I am thinking that I might talk to the Dr and see if I can have six months off try and lose at least 2 stone and try again ..if he will let me x

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night everyone I am off to bed too thanks for everyones support today     
  to you all x
Cat x


----------



## cleg

night sweetie, i hope you sleep tonight  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, I got referred to a dietitian by my doc as we were due to go for IVF in May so had to really try my best and lose. She put me on the Low GI and doing that with 30 mins exercise a day I lost a stone (even though I had 4 to lose), but I'm sure just even losing that stone helped. You might not need to stop treatment as I didn't. Obviously it's harder on Clomid but the Low GI helped me with sugar cravings and feeling hungry a lot and snacking. Worth a thought and made me feel better just for losing that bit - and I'm afraid of exercise!  

Night, night hun. xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww Cat Sorry the witch caught up with you   
Kelly ~ Welcome to the   house. It's a bit like the 'Hotel California' you can't leave now  
Lawsy ~ What CD are you on hun  I have a very strange feeling we are close. Dont think I have ever ovulated before, but have had what felt like wind cramps  oooo and 1 major strop with feet stomping and everything  


Bora Da from Cardiff, Well in a village just outside that I can't pronounce or spell too well   Laying i bed overlooking hills, sooo what I need right now.
Gossiped with my mate last night, he sends his love and thoughts to you all. 
Not sure if I said this before, but he is a white witch and also psychic. It was his Dad that was on chan 5 resently with the penomition dreams.

I will be back later, off to find a sheep.. ooo sorry, I ment a cuppa


----------



## Nix76

Shellebell - tell us more about the white witch thing !!

Cat - sorry.    

Hope everyone is doing OK.  I'm on official 2ww wait now for what it's worth. 

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Hello all - sorry for the radio silence. I had a terrible week at work, didn't get home until 11pm ish any evening, so didn't really have a life.

Managed to argue horribly with DH all weekend too - bloody Clomid - but we made up last night and I feel better this morning - took the last tablets for this cycle last night.

*Cat * - am so very sorry hunny. It's impossible to find any words, I'm just really sorry and hope you feel a bit better today. 
*Nix* - hope the 2ww goes well. 
*Rosie* - hope you throw off feeling unwell and can just sit back and wait for gorgeous baby to get here!

Hope everyone else is well. I didn't have a notebook to hand when reading posts, so can't do personals!

Our private appointment went well on Thursday - amazing that when you pay people, they actually read your notes in advance of the appointment. To cut a long story short - she said nice comforting things about DH's SA results (and very much said nothing to worry about re morphology etc) and said there's no reason we can't do it with the help of Clomid. But we've decided to start IUI from next cycle (when we get back from hols - we go on Thursday this week) so fingers crossed that'll do the trick.

Will still be on Clomid though, so figre I'll still belong here!
MC
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Feel like someone is slowly but surely digging out my insides with a blunt spoon ..   and if someone else tells me that I just have to shrug it off and get on with it I will tell them to FRO! as if I don't know that  

Margocat you must have been shattered hun   hope this is a very lucky cycle for you               and once a clomid chick always a clomid chick hunny you are always welcome here whatever you do..

Nix ..good luck hunny           

Shellebelle ..ooh roast sheep yummy ..I have been drooling at M&S pictures of roast lamb   and yes tell us more about the white witch thing .. sounds interesting .. we could do with a white witch on our side 

Rosie ..the only reason I said about stopping treatment is because I only really have one cycle left .. unless they offer me anything else.. so thought it would be better to lose the weight before I use it .. and also I struggle to lose any weight on clomid, I still can't decide what to do this month and as I should be taking clomid tonight if I am going to I had better decide pretty sharpish .. I just feel so low that I don't think I could face my last cycle coming straight after this one.. but then maybe I am just prolonging the agony of it all ! 

Cleg ..The malibu and coke def helped me sleep .. well until about 2am anyway ! 

Sukie ..Hope you are having a bonnie time in Scotland ..x

Fi .. You are quiet hunny are you finding things hard   we are here for you hun ..did your AF ever arrive? x

Katie ..How are you today hun ?

Jo ..have you recovered from watching man boobs last night  

KJM ..   hunny 

Hi to everyone else   hope you are doing ok  

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Margot ~ Do you not understand  once a   clomid girl, ALWAYS a   clomid girl     with whatever you decide. Hope you have a fabby holipops, where are you going?
Nix ~ He is Wiccan/witch but doesn't belong to a coven/group. He doesn't follow any rules, has his own spells, He kinda makes things up as he goes along   Some of it I follow, it's more of a way of life than something you do, bit difficult to xplain


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all


Sorry you got a bfn cat  


Im ok just a bit of tummy ache.


Rosie not long now bet you cant wait?


Hi to you all hpoe your ok


kel


----------



## Nix76

Shellbelle - all sounds very interesting!  I'm very skeptical, but interested in all that sort of stuff. 

Cat - more  for you.  It just sucks doesn't it?!  And don't let ANYONE tell you how you should be feeling.  NO-ONE knows what this is like unless they have experienced it.  I have found that screaming at people to FRO occassionally is actually very liberating  

Margocat - me and my DH have been talking about going privately for IUI (if our bank balance will let us!) after next months final clomid, so good to hear that it was a positive experience for you!  Keep us posted won't you!

Hi Kelli !

Work is very, very dull today!!!  Why do the weekends fly, but Mondays feel like they last forever !??!!?

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi again ...   makes me laugh how I don't have to explain what I mean by FRO    

Kelli ..   can empathise with tummy aches today .. damm drugs are not working either .. I wouldn't normally bother taking any but fed up with this blunt spoon digging .. drugs give me drugs  

Nix ..Mondays are only there to drive us all   I have said to my colleague that I supervise that she can look at ******** and look for another monkey for our wall (we have lots of cuddly monkeys on our wall .. like the tv monkey ..which incidentally we have one of those on each of our desks too ..lazing in a deckchair   and generally not do a lot cos that is just what I feel like ..so if I do then only fair she can too ..see I am a nice boss  

Cat xx


----------



## linlou17

hey!!!  

just a quick one i am moving clinincs in dinner hour so in a rush

welcome to kelly - you little munchkin is gorge!!!!!  

i am feeling ok today after the bloating and sore boobs and emeotional weekend i am just trying not to think too  much about af and when it will come coz i know it will but i need to chill after being so ill last time.

been up and down all weekend feel like whole world against me some days dont know if its just me or if they really are!!!!!!

was thinking of taking break from ttc if no treatment offered when we go back to cons i am finding it hard to deal with and need a break but also want all possible treatment asap i so want to be pg!


----------



## NuttyJo

can i join the tummy ache brigade?   i had started to wonder if clomid was working this month as not really had many side effects like last time, apart from the very erratic moods!   but i think my ovaries are kicking into overdrive today as tummys really bloated and sore. its good in a way but then again how am i sposed to have bms when im feeling so crappy?!   

hope everyones ok today and recovered from the moving moooobs last night   

sorry for the short post, am being lazy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just been out with my work colleague for lunch and we ended up buying clothes for her baby ..looked at all the tiny clothes and it made me so sad


----------



## NuttyJo

cat   I know how you feel as everytime I go shopping with my sis we always have to go into the dreaded mothercare and other baby shops   I just look at the little outfits and want to cry as I want to be able to buy them for my baby, not everyone elses. 

Hope you're ok babe


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rolling around in pain so have just taken 3 ibuprofen ..kill or cure eh!


----------



## Nix76

Cat - sorry you're still feeling rough, I bet baby clothes shopping didn't help!  I refuse to go into Mothercare these days.  My hospital is right opposite a massive Mothercareworld and it always gets me when I drive out of the car park and have to sit in traffic facing the entrance to it ! 

Jo - sorry you're not feeling good either.  I had what I think was ov pains yesterday so decided to take it as a good sign!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

Cat, maybe try taking some co-codomol if you have some? Can you not go home and curl up in bed with a hot water bottle?  

cleg, you're quiet... whats up?   

nix, ohhh we could be doing our 2ww together   good luck for this cycle hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I didn't really feel I could say no as had agreed to go to lunch with her didn't realise it would involve doing baby clothes shopping   could hardly stand outside looking grumpy could I ..so just went in with her and looked sad instead  

I might nip out and get some from the chemist Jo .. it seems to get better when I walk around but as soon as I sit down again it comes over really strong .. makes me very red in the face and hot cos hurts ..not had painful period like this for ages ..so guess I have been lucky.. it is really heavy as well whereas last few have been incredibly light ..prob all the bloomin selenium I have been taking ! I think there are lots of little nasty goblins in there hacking away with pick axes  

Right I had better start this application form .. why do I deserve this job   not the best frame of mind to be in eh when got to sing my own praises and I feel a crappy failure ...god I need to snap out of this or I will be jobless babyless .. friendless ..   sorry for being a miserable old fart ignore me! 
Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Cat ~    has that snapped you outof it  
PS you deserve this job as you have been doing this competently for X years. Didn't you say you were senior to someone? Didn't you also say that the higher position is more like what you are doing now  so you could do this standing on your head


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies , just thought Id pop on and say Hi, not doing personals at the mo, but still reading how your getting on, wishing yous  loads of luck     xx


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya girls,

Just thought I would say hello I often pop and have a look to see how you all are... beware ff stalker   and I often think about how you all are  

I am fine going to see my con on the 22nd of Oct so will find out what is happening next, I think personally it will be IVF.  

Cat people just don't realise how much it hurts do they, sending you a massive   xxxx

Sending you all tonnes of      
Love Kelly x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Kelly,  

Good luck with your appointment, youve been so quiet so long, you feeling back to your old self now? xx


----------



## tulip1411

Yes I have come back kicking and screaming  I am going to be positive.. I am going to be positive.. My new motto!!   How are you I have noticed you are having a month out?    and thank you for the luck x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Kelly lovely to see you again hunny ..we have missed you  
glad you are back   good luck with the appointment          

Hi Fi  

Shellebelle    

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can someone blow me one bubble ..you know how I love a nice smooth rounded number lol off to my friends house now ..we are having a takeaway evening .. yum and choc brownies !

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

done it cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not having a month off , just waiting for a/f ..... well good luck Kelly ...


----------



## NuttyJo

still waiting fi? god how annoying for you hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yep Jo just waiting ..... (could do with a tapping fingers icon on here) xx


----------



## linlou17

fi - hope af hurries up or preferably doesnot come at all, the waiting part is so hard ain't it?  even though i know im not pg when af is late i still think there maybe a small chance that i am i just cant help myself.

jo - sorry to here you bloated too - its crap i felt like diet going well now got big fat tummy feel like rubbish!!  

last week i had really bad pain down one side not a sharp pain like period pain but a dull but painful ache when i went to loo like deep inside my tummy like i had to pee really slowly or it hurt really bad (sorry for description of me doing to toilet!!), could this be ov pain?

been feeling sorry for myself my dad opened his birthday stuff at weekend with my sister and her kids and i was not there its not the big day til this thursday sometimes i feel left out they are always together one big happy family!! maybe i am being over sensitive but was upset by it.

anyway onwards and upwards gota keep going!!! work not good as usual cant wait for transfer to come through cant stand all the *****ing at current place and its so hard not to get dragged into things! i think half of them think i cant speak when they start i just stand there mute as i try to keep out of things! oh happy days!!!

least i got my brill dp and beautiful little doggy to come home to.

hope you have all had a nice monday (as nice as mondays can be!!) talk to you again soon x


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi guys

Having a bad day today... had a scan this morning (CD10) as am doing a tracked first cycle of clomid. The nurse called me in and told me it was really good news, that I'd responded perfectly to the clomid, had made two really good follies and a good thickness of lining... but she'd forgotten that I only have one tube, and when I asked her which side she said right (where I don't have a tube), absolutely nothing at all on the left. Am going to have another scan on Friday just in case a follie pops up on the left, but not very likely at all she said. 

I know I should be glad that the clomid actually did work, but can only see the bad side at the moment as it seems just so long to wait now until the next cycle. We'll still carry on, apparently there's a really tiny chance of the egg 'swimming' over to the other tube. But being realistic, this cycle is pretty much over, which is really really disappointing.  Esp as I'm only doing 4 cycles, as my cons doesn't want to waste too much time given my age (before going on to IVF), but now already one is gone    

To top it off, feeling really sick this evening, which I didn't mind when I thought it was the clomid and was part of the possibility of a BFP, but now I just feel sick and miserable.

Sorry for the big moan, just ignore me... I know I'll feel better in a few days, I just stupidly got my hopes up a bit too high. Why do I always do that

Hope all of you lovely ladies are OK,  to all of you.

Katie x


----------



## NuttyJo

Katie, sorry you're having a poo day hun   I think we all build our hopes up, its part of nature and cant be helped. It would be so easy dealing with it if we could just switch off how we're feeling hey. Least there is a small chance the egg could go to the other tube and that you may even produce some on the left still   

Linlou, congrats on the new job hun but sorry you're feeling a bit poopy too  

fi, what cd are you now? do you ever go that long?


----------



## cleg

ah tulip kelly lovely to hear from you hunny  you at the con a couple of days after moi so hope all go's well for you hunny, i always new would be IVF for me + the clomid was just a little helper to see if i could manage on me own but didnt

Cat you silly billy going shopping for baby clothes ((((hugs)))) give yourself some time hun you cant just shrug it off like some say  i however am a nutter + have been in the baby clothes section tonight looking at them  

Fi thinking of you me luv 

jo me chick i am quiet as i been to work, you know that horrid thing we have to do  

kelli hope that tummy ache shifts for you

rosie you ok ?

Katie ((((hugs))))

thats personals done for me not being ignorant just cant be     i love you all really 

i popped on to see how you all are + nice to see you have  your way through couple of pages  thats the way girls 

xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi girlies, hope ur all ok? So many peeps to keep up with, welcome Kelly, ur son is sooooooooooooo gorg! 

Shellebelle I am on cd25, so just waiting, waiting, waiting ................waiting..................waiting.................god i am so bored of waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't feel any different than any other month.

cm doin normal thing, no lack of it, infact prob opposite, anyone else had that? Now changed colour n thicker, so reckon it is just a few days or so till I come on. Shouldnt it be 14dpo? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

hi lawsy unfortunately i dont think the nasty A/F has any rules on when to arrive, i ov'd round CD13-14 + A/F arrived early 

fingers crossed hun  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah she makes the rules up as she goes along and doesnt bother telling us the new ones!


----------



## cleg

sorry me duckies but im off for the night, better tell you as dont want you thinking im ignorant if you speak to me + i dont answer  

 's +   's to all

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi All,

Katie - sending   
Everything - thanks for the welcome messages and comments on my little DS. He's what makes the thought of going through all this again worthwhile, as he was the best thing thats ever happened to me. Any way enough about that or I will be going on all evening! Just wanted to say hi and not feeling too bad today, had a bit of a strop at my poor DH last night, which came out of nowhere   but feeling fine today. Have got my tracking scan booked for next wednesday (CD12) so fingers crossed it will be working. Have warned DH he best have lots of rest this week!!  

Speak to you all soon,
Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m

oops I meant eveyone not everything!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ladies.

    Well im off on my hols at 5,30am so will catch up when i get back,good luck to you al.


----------



## NuttyJo

Have a great holiday Max, we'll miss you xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Thanks everyone, sorry for my rant! Am feeling a bit more positive now (chocolate has helped!), ha it's a rollercoaster ride isn't it? But you're right Jo, you can't help but get your hopes up and good thing too, it's what keeps us going!

Going to get an early night, take care everybody x


----------



## JMC

Hi!

I've just posted my first message today. It's nice to know people are going through the same thing as me. Just wanted to know if I can join in on your chats? I started my 4th cycle of cd today, thought I was going to get a month off as had cyst due to hyperstimulating last month but had scan this morning (day 3) and was told that cyst is collapsing. Just feel like I wishing my days away. Got another scan (day 21) next week. Feels like I live at the hospital.

Finding it hard to find my way around so apologies if interrupted!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I've been so bad at catching up lately. Kitchen is still not done and not looking like it will be finished until Saturday as the tiler is in Scotland. So just been out for dinner and got back. Hope everyone's ok?

Hi JMC and welcome. The girls are mad chatters so it's like doing the double dutch - just jump in where you can!   Good luck on the Clomid.  

Cleg, I'm fine thanks. Just getting over this cold and will be so glad when it's gone. Feel like I've just wanted to stay in but I've been out all the time since Saturday and am out for dinner again tomorrow night. Will be glad of a night in on Wednesday. How are you doing hun and what have you been up to? Are you feeling better and has the snot gone?   We could be snot buddies! 

Cat, it's a tough decision and sometimes you have to go with a gut feeling. It's hard carrying on especially when you've had a bad BFN as it's even harder to try and muster up the enthusiasm and strength to do it all again. Am sure you'll make the right decision hun.  

Hi Jo, KaTiEE, Fi, Nix, Margocat, KJM, Max, Lawsy, Linlou, Sukie, Tulip and Shellebell and anyone else I've missed.

Night night.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Decided to go for it Rosie   ..yes I am officially a nutter   had a lovely evening with a great friend of mine and had a good long talk and I thought I may as well just go for it as I don't know when my interviews or anything will be so I may as well just go for it ..and if they coincide I will just have to cope with it .. so here goes probably my last go on this crazy stuff ! 

Its funny how your body plays silly buggars cos I have obviously had a neg test and AF that is really heavy and painful.. and yet my ( .) ( .) still hurt and we ordered chinese tonight and I couldn't eat half of it as the smell just turned me off .. she said are you sure you are not pregnant .. but I can't possibly be ..its just one of the wierd cruel things that our bodies do to us !  

JMC you jump in whenever you like hunny ..  

Has anyone noticed how many Nikki's we have on here ...loads ..or is it just me that notices things like that  

Max - Have a fab holiday ..we will miss you  

Cleg ..Early night for you more dear..is it jiggy time ? well at least my baby shopping wasn't by choice ..what were you doing ..you rascal   tormenting yourself  

Lawsy- I think AF can come anything from 14-18 days after ovulation ..and of course she can mess us around and be even later .. just to drive us mental  

Linlou, Margocat, Jo, Sukie, Tulip, Shellebelle, Fi, KJM, Nix, Angelus, SS, Nikki, Katie ..and anyone else I have missed hope you have had a good evening and lots of    to you all 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

bonjour my lovlies! 

how are we all doing today?

rosie, hope the kitchen gets sorted soon! too many takeaways would make me sick

cleg, nice evening?    

cat      a dance for you! 

has anyone heard from ad78 since her op? AD78 if you're out there how did it go hun?!!!   

linlou, lawsy, max, nix, fifi, katie, tulip, margocat, kelly, kjm, ss, sukie and everyone else ive missed, big kisses to you all   

i think im getting this cold, been sneezing since getting up this morning! lol that reminds me, h d bms last night and had my legs up the wall after as you do, and then got the urge to sneeze! dh kept laughing saying i wasnt allowed cos it would shoot out and we would have wasted good spermies!   

can i just ask, whens the best time to do OPKs? 

Love jo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..Lovely dance hun   I have been told before that it is around 2ish in the afternoon.. Minxy is pretty good on this kind of thing ..may be worth doing a search for it on here, cos Minxy has often talked about it.. 

Well I am off work today because AF has turned into flooding nightmare like one I had several months ago.. just so heavy, but my last three have been so incredibly light I think it has just been building and building and the dam has finally burst argh ! everytime I stand up urgh ! 

Hoping taking the clomid will help it slow down a bit .. wondering If I am a bit barmy to be honest ...but heyho .. nothing ventured nothing gained ! donor has confirmed he can do when I need him.. so just need to get booked in for scans now.

Hope everyone has a good day ..it is bloomin miserable here ..raining cats and dogs!
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning,

Just a quickie from me to see how everyone is is.

Cat - for what it's worth, I'd probably have made the same decision as you and taken the last batch of clomid. Hope it's lucky for you hun  

Rosie - you must be getting so excited now !!!

Hey to Jo, Kelli, Katiee, JMC, Cleg and everyone else.

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

awww cat, if it gets any worse go get checked out ok   but glad you've got the day off to chat to us!   

just searched and i swear minxy should re-train as a fertility expert, i would certianly pay money to listen to her advice! luckily for us we get it for free   

another question... sorry! i am going through the nhs for my treatment but wanted to see about getting some scans done during the cycle to make sure clomid is doing its job. have asked my cons who has said no   but was wondering if its possible to pay for private ones somewhere? or would i then have to have all my treatment done privately? 

love jo x


----------



## Nix76

Jo, I think you can pay for private tracking scans.  Have a look at the BUPA website - there should be a list of fees on there to give you an idea!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh thats a good one I don't know, may be worth asking your NHS one if you could pay for it there cos they are only useful if you have someone interpreting the scans who knows what they are talking about.. my Dr does mine and he spots things and I am sitting there thinking that just looks like a black spot to me ! lol

Nix .. well I figured at least then I have a bit of time to get my head round it before Christmas and hopefully will have got some positive vibes going for the new year.. how are you doing hunny?

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat, I'm fine thanks hun.  Feel quite resigned to the fact that clomid isn't gonna work for me (I know that's not the right attitude, but it's how I feel) so just going through the motions really.  However, saying that, give it another week and I'll be symptom checking like a lunatic     It's my last cycle next month and then back to see the cons and probably on the IUI waiting list. 

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

have just emailed both the cons and BUPA to ask about scans... fingers crossed hey

got another dilema... am supposed to be going clubbing for my birthday but not sure if i should drink?   everyones gonna ask why if i dont and i am shy without a drink! but then again i dont wanna ruin my chances if i do drink   what should i do?


----------



## Nix76

Jo, the not drinking thing is a decision only you can make.  I'm of the opinion that stressing will do as much harm as the occasional glass of wine, so will have a couple if I feel like it but nothing excessive.  I think it's one of those things that everyone will have a different opinion on!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You have to do what you feel comfortable with hun ..there are several ladies on here who have got BFP's after having nights out drinking and I am not getting pregnant being a tee-totaller lol ..umm wonder if thats where I am going wrong  

Nix ..so thats both of us on the last cycle of clomid then chick ..lets hope its lucky for us        I think IUI would be the next step for me if anything.. 

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Well look at me i was a right   head on my holls and i got a bfp?


love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha .. see I knew I was doing something wrong


----------



## kellixxx

yes cat your not drinking enough   

I drank LOTS for the full 2ws Ooppss  


kel


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Ladies

hope everyones ok

*thankyou to everyone who asked about me during my difficult time last week*

well ive only just recovered from my ordeal last week with the barium, all im going to say is it was one of the worse experiences ive ever had, thurs/fri i came very close to dehydration and keep swaying everytime i stood up as i felt like passing out, although i already know theres bowel disease there i get my results sometime this week to see how severe it is  im so nervous 

on the clomid side of things im on cd 13     side affects im still having are the odd hot sweats but nothing major

love to u all

xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

But when i came home and tested i did feel Sssoooo guilty. But i just forgot about it while i was away

YOU ALL NEED A DRINKING HOLLIDAY   


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

lol im gonna try Kels way of getting pregnant! Anythings worth a shot hey   and its my birthday so im sure people will be buying me drinks! cant refuse a freebie can i!   

ad, good to hear you're ok but sorry it was such a bad time for you   

good luck cat & nix for the last cycle of clomid   

i love Mika's new song, am singing along to it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is it your birthday today hunny ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angeldelight..sorry missed your post hun.. hope they have some answers and hopefully positive news for you             and thought you needed a big  
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh no sorry for confusing you! its my birthday saturday 13th! good job its not friday hey...


----------



## linlou17

hi when i went back to cons after clomid they did blood test and said that clomid was working and i was ov ok.  a lot of you guys seem to have had scans would you think that i should ask re having one when i go back to see him?


----------



## linlou17

sorry that message was bit short i am at work and being naughty being on here  

hope you are all ok and hello to 1 and all!!!!

talk again soon xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou ..not everyone does but as ovulation times seem to vary with me I find it helpful..
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone sorry it has been so long but I  have this horrible bug thing that is going round.  Had to go to the hospital today and scan shows 2 big fols one on the left and one on the right!! iIt feels so good to be getting somewhere finally.    for this month.  I really hope you are all doing well - I've really  missed you all lots with being poorly - but will have to post a long one later because my computer is playing up think it a  ghost because my words keep messing up and moving!!!!  Very weird!!!!!!       to you all xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

afternoon all,
i hope everyone is alright, i am feeling very negative and down in the dumps today. i feel like i'm about to come on any second (cd27) and it's just making me feel a bit like 'why us', which i'm sure everyone else feels too.
i need to buck my ideas up !
had my cd21 progesterone test results and the nurse said they were great levels at 82 point something, so i well and truly ovulated, agggghhh, we did it loads this month too from cd13 to cd17, i was kind of expecting it to be miraculous if i weren't pregnant - lol, especially considering there were 2 good sized follies !
oh, it's not fair is it girls :-(


----------



## lawsy

Girls I got pg three weeks before my 21 bday, which was over xmas, got ****** twice for my bday, xmas eve, day, new year n then on new years day realised oh I havent had a period!!! N I was a student, so really knew how to drink back then! My 10 year old dd was fine!

AD sorry u felt bad, but well done u got through it!

PP I am on cd26 n feel much the same, don't reckon it works first time that often? Got lowe abdominal cramps today n feel really tired n moochy!!

Hope ur all good xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou, yes its apain this waiting , just want to get on with next cycle, but a waiting kettle never boils does 
it ! Hmm. I'm not concerned I have a small chance though as I know last time we hwd BMS, and no more was allowed
just in case, being very protective now..Hope work gets better for you soon, what do you do, job wise ?

Katie, how awful for you to go through that with your news at scan, talk about a carrot dangling then being whisked
away.But like you say, just try to hold onto the fact that you are at least ovulating.. good luck XX

Jo not even keeping track of my cycle day now, I think its somewhere around the 40,s.. Has the blood gone from your
head yet? let me know what they say about private scans, as in the same boat, no obs going on...

Lawsy, how you doing with your cycle now? Just read your new post, fingers crossed for you xx

How you doing Cleg, you old nutter?

Welcome Kelly and JMC and good luck ...

Max hope you have a great hols..

Rosie, how you doing? aounds like your house is a total mad house at the mo..

Cat, good luck with your decisions with ttc and work, hope your feeling better soon..

AD, glad your feeling better now..

Kel, big kisses for you xx

Flower, good luck for you this cycle xx

PPie, dont give uo yet hun, its sounding good ...

Not on here much at mo as having a bit of a bad time, good luck to you ladies on your journeys xx


----------



## lawsy

Sorry to hear ur havin a bad time fi, sending u a big, fat 

Not feelin too bad ta, just really tired n bit of lower tummy ache this afternoon. Not sure when AF might arrive, I am hoping clomid will make my cycle a bit shorter n not so all over the place xx

Isnt the 2ww hard, I thought it was bad when ttc naturally, but it is worse knowing ur takin clomid isnt it? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! It is dragging, just wanna get af, so can start takin pills again if it hasnt worked.xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi Lawsy, yes it can be, Ive found my best coping machanism, is to try and stay as gounded as possible, but easier said than done eh! and its less sressful... Had a real bad cycle the once and its a long way down when you fall, and all the tricks your mind plays on you with symptoms is just torture isnt it! so have tried to learn from that,    but I hope you dont have that and its a first time lucky for you Lawsy.... sending you some bubbles for luck xx


----------



## lawsy

thanks fi, bubbles really appreciated as was stuck for ages!   to u too hun xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

fi, have you seen the gp due to the long cycle hun? might be an idea? maybe they can tell whats going on in there?  

im getting paranoid that we're having loads of bms for nothing this month as still not got a positive OPK yet


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I have just found out that my SIL (not the one who is poorly) is having an affair..and has been for some time .. feel really sorry for my Brother he is so lovely..some women don't know how lucky they are ..he would do anything for her..and I think she has just used him for advancing her own career.. etc ..it has been such a crappy year for our family.. roll on next year I say !

Fi ..I don't feel too bad its painful (like someone carving out your insides with a blunt spoon) but I will live.. just keeping the loo busy ! it made me laugh as two work colleagues popped round at lunchtime for a cup of tea.. they brought the paper round and in it was a story about someone who had stolen 2k worth of sanitary products  it wasn't me honest  we miss you on here hunny its not the same without you  we are here for you and if you ever want to pm me to let off steam please do ..oh by the way the pooing pink pig is giving a lot of people a lot of laughs .. my godson loved it last night ..so you are spreading smiles xxxx sending you some positive vibes to help you hunny           and a bit of     and a big 

Lawsy  the 2ww does send you  its a major achievement if you get through it without going   good luck hunny           

Pumpkin Pie  sorry you are feeling down in the dumps..this bloomin weather doesn't help it has done nothing but rain here all day ..hardly inspiring ! hope you get a BFP very soon    

Flower Le ..Another poorly person bless you ..  everyone is feeling poo pants at the moment .. we need a huge boost ..maybe we should all do a sun dance .. and a bfp dance ... and a positivity dance ..
[fly]        [/fly] [fly]       [/fly]
[fly]         [/fly]

Jo keep going with the OPK's you may ovulate later than you think..    

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat your poor bro, isnt the world such a   place when you find out you cant trust people you had after all, it makes me really sad, theres such a magic in trust and sincerity, yet its so rare......


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes definately ..it makes me realise how lucky I was to have the special time I had with Pete.. cos no-one can ever take that away from me.. apparently my poor Mum listened to a message on my Dad's phone and it was his tart leaving a shopping list for him.. !! I might phone him and leave a message .. I am a bit skint what shall I order ..maybe he thinks he is Tesco Direct lol
Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou for your messages/hugs ladies  

just have have to get through this week and wait for my results on how severe the bowel disease is  

well im on cd 13 today - hoping im going to at least ovulate, i havent had a positive opk yet, in july it got darker and darker for a few days then around cd15 was def positive but now on the clomid not sure what cycles are going to be like


----------



## angeldelight78

Cat - hope ur ok     sorry to hear about your brother (ive been though this too when my dd with ex was only 7wks old)

Fi - sorry to hear you having bad time and wanted to give you big hug 

Jo - just realised we are only a day apart on cycle's and am feeling the same with the bms/opk , sending you loads of     thankyou for the message  x

Lawsy - wishing you  loads   in your 2ww   

Pumpkin Pie - well done on the ovulation, sorry to hear your feeling down, its not over till af comes   

Flower le - sorry to hear your not well my dd has sickness bug at mo its terrible, your 3days in front of me on cd ..........goodluck for this mth  

linlou - good to here ur ov & clomid working for you, im not having tracking scans either  

Welcome Kelly and JMC , hi to Rosie,  Max, kelli, Cleg, Katie, ss, fa, nix hope ur all well (sorry if mised anyone)  

xxxx


----------



## cleg

got no chance of catching up ON ALL THE FLIPPING NATTERING you lot have done today  

Cat so sorry to hear bout your brother + i feel for him + what he is going through, im sure i wont be the only one on here who has been treat like this + it aint bloody nice or fair, its a big bug bearer of mine if someone aint happy they shouldnt sneak about they should end it + not cause any hurt or humiliation to their partner   i know there are sometimes exceptional circumstances but not nice none the less

as for me torturing myself with the baby clothes no hun it dont bother me i just hold onto the thought that one day will be shopping for myself, at the mo one of my lovely fellow FF'ers is due to have her twins + i see her on saturday so just gettiong a ickle something for the babies  

Rosie yes still got little bit of snot but hopefully it will go, not poorly though so thats a good thing its just took it out of me + need to catch up on some rest   when they gonna get your kitchen done then ? must be doing your head in + would be nice if they crack on so you can relax + just wait for baby to come (any minute now  )

Fi glad to see you hunny how are you feeling ? still poopy i bet so ((((((hugs))))) hope your ok though  

Jo me lil' loon what you been upto ? no good i reckon   as ever  

hope Max has a lovely jollie hollie (coulda shuvved me in the case)  

sorry no more personal from me but i do hope you are all good + to any newbies i have forgotton to add a big helllloooooo + welcome to the nut house   i'm sure you'll all fit right in with this rabble, as for me i'm the ""normal"" one  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

you normal Cleg      ..newbies..the first sign of being a total nutter is denial    

When I think about it apart from the psycho Italian I went out with who used to go out and beat other women up   I have been really lucky as far as men not cheating on me.. but I have had a couple of relationships that turned out to be married men ..luckily I found out in the early days .. and they were promptly dumped ..I could never do that to a fellow woman  

I think some women go after other men because it is exciting .living on the edge etc.. my brother is obviously not that to her..he is stable and loving and would do anything for her ..he loves her to bits and works his bum off to try and make a better life for them .. and she just throws it in his face, she has decided she doesn't want kids .. without any say on his part ..and I know he would adore kids but he said he wouldn't push it if she didn't..she is so bl**dy lucky and she doesn't realise it. 

She is bloomin lazy too .. always on the sofa doing nothing ..he does all the cooking the cleaning the diy you name it .. in fact we have thought for a long time that she takes the mickey.. and she is 34 but acts more like she is 19! so in some ways I think my brother could do much better for himself but he loves her so not sure if he will give her a second chance .. she doesn't know that he knows as much as he does .. so it will all kick off soon !
Cat x


----------



## cleg

Cat whats this bout nutty italian  sounds rather interesting hhhmmmm

as for your brother sounds bit like what DP went through with his ex, she done the dirty numerous amounts of times + cos he's soft he took her back, little different as there were 2 kids involved but he wised up in the end + i have the tougher version  

no he spoils me rotten difference being i would never do the dirty as adore him back,

agree with you saying some women like the thrill, i know a few like that + have also once been in the position of being the other woman without even knowing, unfortunatly it had been going on for a while before i found out but it ended as soon as i did

dont think its fair to always stereotype men as always being the bad ones as some women are just as bad but i think thats a massive human trait that everyone is capable of just some are more controlling over themselves than others + some are more content when they find happiness + dont feel the need to go that bit further + push the limits of a relationship

your brother will be ok as long as he realises that he is in control + he has the right to be happy  

xxx


----------



## lawsy

Cat, it's all like eastenders, poor u!

Can I ask u a question ladies? Got niggly stabbing pains in groin, don't normally get period pains, only a little lower backache, do pp get worse while on clomid, cd26 today xx


----------



## cleg

people differ whilst on clomid but it can affect period pain + heaviness ect, there is a list of the side effects on the main clomid page that you may find interesting + may shed some light on certain symptoms for you, i'll pates the link for you to skeg at 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Right now you want a run down of my relationships now do you .. lol 

The Italian was called Mario ..he looked just like that Super Mario character .. he couldn't even cook nice Italian food and was def NOT an Italian stud muffin lol .. I went out with him in my workaholic early working life and so I hardly saw him really...which was why it was my fault that he was going out with other women and beating them up NOT!! he said he knew he had a problem and did it make a difference to our relationship ...errrr HELLO ! EARTH TO STUPID LITTLE SUPER MARIO MAN .. YES  ..so I dumped him... and then he turned even more pyscho and cut all the heads of my flowers, put threats through my letter box (in his own handwriting tho ..like a donut !) put some kind of poo inside my electric mower .. so I got the police after him .. I could have had him done in ..cos where I worked they said they knew of a hitman who would do him in ... scary!   anyway didn't want that on my conscience..so I just called the police in and gave them all the letters and they went and warned him off .. nice eh! he was a crap in bed as well  

I have had two wonderful men in my life ..the first called Graham who I met when I was a very terrified 17 year old, after being raped when I was 15 I was absolutely terrified of men but he insisted that I dance with him at a New Years Eve party 1988/89 and he never forced himself onto me he was just the most gentle, funny, gorgeous man who made me weak at the knees.. he worked locally but was made redundant and had to move away .. I think in hindsight that I was far too young for him and he was probably just being the knight in shining armour .. but he gave me my spirit back and made me want to fight to survive which before that I had just been existing ..far too old for my years ! It took me a long long time to get over him and I still wonder about him sometimes.. and hope he is happy cos he was so lovely 

After that there were the two men that turned out to be married ..so very short lived   .. then Pete who I met whilst I was working down in Devon, he played Rugby a lot !..thats where my love of Rugby started he was a typical rugby player tall, broad and gorgeously tall (yes I def have a soft spot for tall men..seems to make me weak at the knees!) and he made me laugh..and he would send me the funniest love letters ..sadly these were stolen   and the rudest ones lol   .. we used to have late night phone calls when not together and late nights under the stars when we were   he had a way of making you feel special even when you were in your joggy bottoms lol and he was fab in bed ! no wonder he was too good for this earth! 

zzzz are you asleep yet ?! ha ha 
Cat x

Lawsy ..I have a pattern of about 3 really really light periods and then one yucky mega heavy one .. so I do think it affects them.. they have been a lot shorter than my normal ones ..but only the heavy ones seem to be painful..


----------



## cleg

wow Cat your certainly have a colourful past when its comes to physco's i mean men , but i am glad that you have had special ones in there too 

Graham sounded like a good tonic, so to speak + have you ever thought bout looking him up ?

as for Pete sounds perfect + you will meet again chick, not yet mind you 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

My goodness, Cleg, your a chatterbox today, I love it ,are you pretending to be normal for our new clomid chicks? it wont work me
'n' inconticat have got your number  ........ but newbie chicks, she is adorable 

Cat, hope your Bro does see the light, ...

Lawsy, I think it can vary, from my experience the clomid has made my a/f more erratic, cycle length wise. But also Ive gone from such a heavy painful a/f
like I havent had in yrs to a mild 2 dayer, and I dont see a corellation between dosage and a/f reactions.
But dont rule out a BFP just cos of p/p as they  are also sometimes a symptom of pregnancy too so we've seen 
ladies on here experience, but good luck and were here for you either way...

Oops back to catch up on 3 posts that have come on since this one...................................................


----------



## kellixxx

Cat your poor brother   if some 1 done that to any of my 3 brothers i would   knock her out especially if it was my youngest who is only 17 my favorite. even my sister i would kill them.


Go and bat her cat take your anger out on her  


Hi all.xx xx


----------



## cleg

ooo kelli you are in a violent mood tonight + you aint even on the  pills anymore  you ok chick ??

Fi moi a chatter box ?? just making up for the 4 pages that i have missed today alone  oh yeah

[fly]*NEWSFLASH NEWSFLASH NEWSFLASH *[/fly]

I AM NORMAL

        ​


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yep you will Cat, Clegs right. I truly believe we connect with our soulmates and a circle of people that touch our lives in that special way again in another life, I believe that we keep returning as we learn lessons in life (or dont) and circulate around the same souls....youll meet again. You know when once in a blue moon you meet someone (not necearily a lover) but you just feel that you already know them... Oh enough Fi ...Yaaaaawn!

Kelli.... you bloody Rottweiller lol    Is it the hormones.....


----------



## kellixxx

no im like this on a normal day fi   just a lil bit worse


----------



## cleg

Crazy Fi said:


> Kelli.... you bloody Rottweiller lol   Is it the hormones.....


better be her hormones i will just crumble if i have been talking to a ferocious mad loon all these months without knowing 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli, that came from nowhere you lovely hormonal chick you  

*WARNING!! ALL NEWBIES.. FALSE SENSE OF SECURITY (was) DISPLAYED IN CLEGS BOX !!  *


----------



## Nix76

Evening all.

Sounds very feisty on here tonight  

HOw we all doing ?

Nix


----------



## kellixxx

Yes im fine cleg how are you?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nix hows you ?

Kelli, your a star hun xx


----------



## cleg

ee what ey oo what do you mean false sense of security ??  all information i have given is true its all true i tell you all true

  

ey up nix you good hun ??

kelli im good  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

im a ferocious loon but very nice


----------



## kellixxx

Were all stars fi   i think Ive gone totally   worse than normal  

My DH said when he rang i need locking up for my own safety


----------



## Nix76

I'm good thanks girls - think I'm coming down with the lurgy that everyone in my office has, but other than that all good!

How's yous ??

Have to say I agree with Kelli - the woman deserves a slap! (and I;m not a loon either  

Nix.


----------



## cleg

think he may be after you consenting to handcuffs there kelli, be carefull how you answer him  

right me lovelys im off for me fish fingers chips + beans   DP cuisine lurrrrvvvely   cant beat it  

you all be good while im gone you hear + no naughty antics, know what your all like  

xxx

ps nix look after yourself this nasty lurgy aint nice + keep warm (oh yeah + starve a fever feed a cold)


----------



## Nix76

Cleg - I don't need much convincing to feed myself !!!


----------



## kellixxx

Night cleg.xxxx



I NEED CHEESE NOW AAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHH     


See ive fliped  


Im off 2 if i dont get the above i will kill  


night alll


love the mad 1


----------



## Nix76

Night ladies!


----------



## KaTiEE

Hello all! Aaargh, keep going to send this and there are 7 more replies to read!! Stop talking so much!!! (Haha, actually please don't!)

Angel delight, so sorry to hear you had a bad time with the barium, lots and lots of good luck for the results xxx 

Flower le, congratulations on your follies!     for the rest of this cycle x

PP, sorry you're feeling down. And lawsy, it's not over till the fat witch sings, will keep fingers crossed for both of you.    

Hi Fi, so sorry to hear you're not having a good time at the mo, hope  turns up soon and you can get going on your next cycle.

Cat, hope you're flowing a bit less now!! Dont worry, your sanity product-thieving secret is safe with us.  Can completely understand why you've decided to do the clomid this month, really really hope it works for you xxx Must be a shock about your SIL, your poor brother... did you suspect anything? it happened to my BIL, he found out from his wife of only a year that she had had a number affairs, just before she left him for another man. It's taken him a long time to recover, how can someone do that to another person? But we were never sure about her, was so sad that we turned out to be right. Hope your brother's OK.

Jo, keep going with the bms!! It can be bloomin tiring can't it?

Hi cleg, kel, nix and linlou, hope you're OK! Nix, fight the lurgy! Sorry if I've forgotten anyone x

Oh, I did a bad thing today... I totally snapped at my boss, couldn't even tell him that I have an excuse . Oops!

Katie x


----------



## Nix76

Hey Katie - how you doing hun ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have spent the last few minutes wetting myselves at you lot (oh god I will smell of wee again !!) you are not convincing any of us you are sane Cleg lol 

            

Katie ..funnily enough he did suspect some time ago .. I wouldn't be surprised if she hasn't had one with their neighbour as my brother would come home and find her round there and one day he overheard them in the garden and it sounded dead suspect.. but he wanted to trust her, but she doesn't act like a married woman she is out nearly every night .. and the man she is having an affair with owns the winebar where she goes !

She doesn't know that he knows yet .. he has been building up his evidence against her and is going to tackle her about it.. but is biding his time until he feels he is ready  and able to stay where he is whether she walks out or not, the more mentally prepared you are for any eventuality I guess the better in situations like this.. he was worked his bum off so that she could do all the courses she wanted etc ..it must feel like a real slap in the face .. 

Umm the flow is still gushing ..but hanging in there lol

and yes I would love to catch up with Graham again .. think I would feel like I was 17 again lol .. he was pretty special but I think he is living with someone ..he is in Fi's area.. or was last time I saw him. 

Night night 
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Does someone have a craving for cheese lol 

Cat x


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi Cat! I'm OK, definitely better than yesterday (apart from shouting at my boss  that wasn't good!! ) But read a few stories about people getting a BFP after ovulating on a side without a tube, has made me feel a bit more optimistic, well not optimistic exactly but just a bit more positive to give it ago this month anyway. Nothing to lose!

Gosh, must be so hard for your bro to keep acting as if he doesn't know. He must be so angry, but saying that my BIL tried to keep his marriage together, he was going to forgive her and try to make things work... but then she walked out. I hope I never see her again, makes me angry just to think about it. 

Wish you hadn't just said cheese, I really fancy some now


----------



## NuttyJo

WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO WHILST IVE BEEN AWAY!     

YOU MENTAL MENTAL WOMEN!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO ... Cleg has been pretending that she is not at all   which as you and I know ..she is sadly deceiving herself     once a clomid chick (nutter) always a clomid chick (nutter)     

Katie thats got to be good to be positive         right off to take my loony pill and go to bed .. 

Nanite x 
Cat


----------



## Shellebell

OMG, All I have done today is drive back from Cardiff to Luton and how many pages          
Had a wonderful few days with my mate, having a proper gossip   &  

Jo ~ You have the same birthday as my Dad, he will be 70 this year
Cleg ~ had a servere feeling of Deja Vu reading the last few pages.... trying to convince everyone you are normal      
AD ~ Sorry things have been a bit rough, hang in there and   for the results (my Mum and Brother have gone through the same investigations)

    to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning - Rise and Shine you SLEEPY HEADS! imagine that said in a kind of seargant (sp) major voice lol

Was getting ready for work and I flooded again and I thought sod it another day off for me more daytime tv..I feel so unmotivated seeing as I might not have my own job soon anyway!
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

warning: this is a me post! (isnt it always!)

i feel grumpy, tired and horrible today. got pains in my tummy and shooting pains in my foo    (ta for the word cleg!) and seriously feel like af is on her way   can clomid make your cycle this short?!   it doesnt feel like ovulation did the past 2 months so not sure what else it could be

i feel so teary today and even your ramblings from last night couldnt help me smile this morning   although i do quite fancy some cheese right now!   

love jo x

p.s.. nice to see you back fi


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!

Jo - sorry you're feeling so crappy hun.  Sounds like ovulation to me, so maybe try and see it as a positive sign and get down to some BMS !!  It's so hard to stay positive though isn't it !

Am here if you need to vent....

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon girls how are you all? i do hope your all still     


Well im a right big fat greedy moo. Ive ate a full packet of cathedral cheese since i got up   


Iwill have to go and buy more now cos i wont cope.lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..Sorry you are feeling poo pants hun we don't mind you having a rant ..it might be ovulation hunny cos about the right time for you..or it may be your ovaries cranking up a gear ..so don't lose hope yet hunny x
Nix - Hi Hun

Well my brother went to my SIL's work yesterday and this bloke she is having an affair with was there meeting her, so my brother waited until they got together and then went over to them and said lets go and talk somewhere calmly.. well it ended up in a row but they talked a lot too .. and now my brother and SIL are splitting up    .. and he is splitting from his wife and family (apparently the poor wife was begging him not to go!) and they are going off to set up a business and be together.. so so sad..my brother is really upset but he is such a gentleman he has said that he wants the split to be amicable.. personally I feel like decking her ! 

We will be glad to see the end of this year its been totally cr*p! one thing after another.. I pray my brother finds strength and a lovely woman who won't take the mickey and will have lots of lovely kids with him ..you can never have too many Nieces and Nephews can you  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks nix, i will do an OPK later to check. all this ttc is knackering us out!  

arrrgghhh kel! i want cheese too now you've mentioned it again lol  

how is everyone today? xxx

oh just read your post cat, i would bloody smack her one personally, your brother sounds like a right lovely man, bless him


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ...Cheese yummy ..blimey I would get the squits if I ate that much cheese  

Jo he is lovely .. probably too nice..he has always done lovely things for her birthdays like taking her away etc .. for her 30th he gave her 30 different presents .. and really thoughtful ones at that .. she didn't realise how bloomin lucky she was .. but she ended up walking all over him  

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Afars never work cat. She will come squirming back to your brother when it all gos wrong. I hope he is strong enough to tell her to   off


Send him ((hugs))


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo, sorry to hear those hormones are ravishing you,but I agree with the girls you may find its a good time to turn the ravishing on your DH it could be the right time, hope it eases soon, they're bloody murder arent they.. Ive had PMT like you wouldnt believe this last week and have been so   with everything and everyone and if not feeling viscious Ive been in  . Wondering if its the high dosage causing it.. but still no a/f !

Shelley glad youve been having a good time...

Cat, just destroying lives for their own selfish needs, well lets hope your bro and the other blokes poor wife realise they're better off without them soon. And I dont envy this selfish couple as they'll both have to watch their backs on each other, two unfaithful people!! need I say anymore... and what goes around comes around....

Big fat greedy Moo   hope your enjoying your cheese cravings diet.....

Hi to all......


----------



## kellixxx

Ho i am fi YUM YUM



well must dash ta ta girlys


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli is the cheese monster   

Yes I really hope he doesn't .. he has seen my Dad mess my Mum around for years so hopefully he will learn from that ..cos if she has done it this time .. who is to say she won't do it again .. it is sad ..feel like I have lost a sister cos we have always got on really well but we have all seen her change this last year.

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

im not saying what she did was right but just cos its happend once doesnt necessarily mean it will happen again. i hope your brother can make the right decision and be happy cat   

does anyone know of anyone who had bad endo and clomid worked for them? loads of the stories ive read all say their cons said the best thing for them was ivf


----------



## NuttyJo

*[fly]I HAVE TWO LINES ON THE OPK!!!  [/fly]*


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hurray hurray 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

p.s... i know ive spelt loony wrong but cant be bothered to change it now!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly][/fly]

[fly][/fly]



[fly][/fly]

[fly][/fly]

Ok I am not really addicted to these cuties ..off to do something constructive like have a piece of lemon drizzle cake and a cup of tea mmmm
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

afternoon ladies, 

i hope everyone is feeling ok, i can't remember everything i've read sorry   still getting used to this.

CD28 for me today, the AF symptoms are still here with a vengeance, it's pure torture this wait, I am not testing as I am fed up of doing tests that give me BFN's so I will just wait for the nasty witch to arrive   

                        and         to each and everyone of us xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

P.Pie - 

Jo - off you go girl.  Don't waste time on here chatting to us - you have baby making to do !!  

Hey cat !!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha nix i would but its a little bit difficult to do it alone!    

yum.... cake! gonna ask dh to get some on the way home 

pp, hope af doesnt arrive and its a lovely bfp for you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

cat i just nearly peed myself reading that! now i smell of wee! better shower before dh comes home from work


----------



## Crazy Fi

No not an incotntiCat and an incontiJo (with smelly finger!)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I nearly put that you smell of wee but thought that might be a might mean and nasty ..little did I know you were wetting yourself anyway lol 

Good Luck hunny x
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Urgh where has the finger been ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

I read a news report that a Jo Robinson had been getting juggy with herslef


----------



## Crazy Fi

and herself oops!


----------



## NuttyJo

lol juggy or jiggy fi?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh yes lol .. doh ! hopefully she doesn't have smelly bits tho Fi   in fact she told me she hadn't I'm sure lol 

Jo whats juggy mean ..am I being innocent here or something  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

and jiggy...... Err    juggy = (.)(.)  ? did I getaway with that lol ..


----------



## NuttyJo

haha cat, i didnt know what juggy meant either! blame fi! 

and no i dont have smelly bits thanks (at least i hope i dont!) paranoid now so defo gonna wash! 


    you two are total loons


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have a good sniff Jo ..or scratch and sniff   don't want Andy being put off .. otherwise just cook fish for tea and he will never know     (sorry couldn't help it .. its the drugs !)


----------



## NuttyJo

i need a slap smiley thing!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat

only jesting bet you smell gorge hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

why oh why oh why

MIL

enough said  


p.s... i know smellycat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whats the MIL done invited herself round .. ??


----------



## angelus

Hello all.

Just a quick one to let you know im still catching up with you guys and am keeping my fingers crossed and praying that all you girls get the little miricles you all deserve.
xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

nah worse than that, she rang me up!   have been avoiding her calls but she caught me by suprise by using a withheld number - i answered cos its normally my dad on withheld! 

telling me she had some of my neices baby clothes ready for my sis and could they have them back incase my BIL's gf's baby is a girl and shes looking forward to being a grandma again. i said yeah i would pass the message on as its not likely i will need the clothes. she then told me i need to keep trying and put it out of my mind and it will happen   AAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I wanted to scream at her, that is the worst thing anyone can say to someone who is going through this! 

ok rant over, got to calm down ready for dh to come home


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just put her out of your mind and think of nice things hun x
Hi Angelus..have you had any cravings yet ..don't suppose you have if you are still chucking up all the time bless you x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hey angelus, hows you? hope you're doing ok babe

well i just rang my mum for a chat and she said my sis saw the midwife today and the head is fully engaged and shes been having random pains all day so it looks like this could be it   its worrying though as shes home alone tonight as her bloke is working nights at the moment   and i cant go be with her as we dont have the car tonight as its at the garage. ok, relax jo, she will be fine! god this time tomorrow i could have another neice  

will keep you updated! xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OK so has anyone else just had a thought like me, Jo's Sis could be pushing one bubba into the world as Jo herself is making one     I hope I'm right hun  
Angelus ~ How are you feeling now hun
Cat ~ Where did you get those sign smilies    

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha! good thought shellebelle, i hope so too   would be a good story for my little bubs hey   hows you?

and i clicked on them signs that cat has and it took me to the site... just so you know!


----------



## cleg

i am normal

oo you talk to much 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus hows you doing now hunny, is it easing off yet? How are you feeling now?...

Jo, your foot in mouth Mil, is your biggest bug bear isnt she, some people are so tactless, try to let her comments go over your head
like Cat says .... Oh hun, you must be feeling such bitter sweet feelings with the impending birth, thats where I was last week, big hugs 
to you ..

Cleg !!


----------



## cleg

jo jo you'll be ok if you stick with us hun,  

hi fi  

i have had a poop day at work today they all backstabbers + i hate that, thats men for you they sneak behind your back whereas i think women confront each other + get it out in the open   will tell them all exactly what i think of them tommorow lowd help em  

angelus hoping that icky has settled now for you  

cat where you causing bother @ tonight 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg dont take any crap, back stabbers are cowards, sort em out girlie  
Tell them if they take on our Cleg, then they take on the clomid brigade


----------



## cleg

i dont take poo Fi, bugs me that i have been nothing but nice to them for a year + they all know me + that i have been i a loving relationship for yrs yet now there are some that are saying that i am just the same as the last cleaner (who was a s**t + slept around in there) it has made me angry but i cant have a go as them specifically as was told in confidence so i will say my piece to them all + they will know who its aimed at, they are infuriating pathetic little men who need a slap + told to grow up, 

failing that will send you lot round
    

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nowhere Cleg ..I am at home lol ..going to have a lovely steaming hot bath in a bit .. its horrible when you feel people are like that at work ..kick ass tomorrow gal or yes Fi, Jo and Me will pay them a visit       x 

Oh forgot to say my old temp had her baby at 2.30am yesterday morning a lovely little girl called Lucia .. she was two weeks and 2 days overdue! 

Hi to everyone else x
Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww thats well out of order , the B*st*rds... How dare they try and cheapen you,,,,, maybe its a kinda jealousy.. good luck with sorting them and don't let the buggers get you down, they aint worth it!!!


----------



## cleg

i dont let it get me down just really gets my goat up + they think because im a cleaner i am beneath them but they have no idea about me or mine, only started the flipping job as a favour cos they were desparate, most of them do get on with + have always known there are sneaks but didnt think they would stoop this low

never mind all will powt in the wash

enjoy your bath Cat + what you upto Fi, if i disapear trying to download some info + i take me time  

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi ladies

hope ur all ok chatter boxs   

today is day 13 - ive had a faint line on opk for few days now so hoping gets darker as was told it needs to be as dark as the 1st line to be a true +opk, in july b4 going on the clomid i had a faint line then went as dark as the 1st line few days after,  hoping its the same this mth  

xxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

day 14 even - what am i like


----------



## KaTiEE

OMG... just read through today's messages ... cheese... wee... a finger ... jiggly jugs (was that it?)... more cheese... what have you girls been up to??    

Sorry no personals, am off to play badminton in a mo, but wanted to ask a quick question before i go... are ovulation pains sharp or duller like AF? I've had dull AF-like pains today (both sides though, even though I know I only had follies on the right). Could it be ovulation? OPK was negative this morning, but I did it really early. Also, am only CD12 so maybe a bit too early? Sorry to sound so clueless! Am trying to treat this cycle as if was a 'normal' one that could work (even though the chance is really slim) so it can be sort of a test run. 

Anyway, gotta rush.       to everyone not feeling 100%

Katie x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Ad, good luck and happy bonking, 

Well fingers crossed my a/f is coming and doesnt just wear off again, all phsyched up for round 2 of 200mg....
Have been reading that grapefruit juice is good for c/m, I thought it was pineapple juice that was good... or is it one for c.m and one for womb lining? 
So is this my best bet?
* Evening prim days 1-ovulation
*Grapefruit juice 1- ovulation
(dont want to use the cough med, or preseed, )
Is there anything else thats good on a daily basis pre ovulation...?

Katie, enjoy your badmington, sorry cant help with ..O.. pain info, as dont have any at all


----------



## angeldelight78

thanku Fi - u make me laugh with ur words, good luck for round 2


----------



## NuttyJo

me and cat would reccommend selenium fi! helps thicken the lining. and zinc is good for good quality eggies  

cleg   im in a fighting mood.... MIL has helped with that! 

ad 78   go get bonking!

katie, sounds like your ovaries are cranking into gear hun, get bonking too!  

and yeah fi, it is kinda weird knowing shes about to pop any minute but i will cope, im feeling positive   (may change tomorrow though! lol)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo I think you might have seen this already .. copy and paste into your search engine ..it will make you cry but sums up what a lot of us probably feel..

Cat x

/links


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dr. Jo and Dr. Cat, If Im taking folic acid with vitamins would I still take Zinc, and selenium aswell as? or would I be overdosing?
And you know the pre seed do you just squeeze it up your foo? as your about to go for the Jiggy?


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah seen that cat, i watch it when i fancy a good cry! its defo how i feel most of the time 


p.s... off for a bit   back later!  

and i take everything fi, so maybe try that! i have no idea about the pre seed though


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..No you will be fine taking extra Zinc and Selenium..it seems to be recommended in lots of places ..I havn't tried the Zinc but will this time, selenium def thickens up the uterine lining nicely..and I found a lot better and with less fat than brazil nuts ! and yes pre-seed comes in a kind of tube and you squeeze it up yourself before you get jiggy with it.. I am tempted to get one of those cap things too .. think I might try the lot this time round ! lol

My Mum just phoned me up and ended up in tears saying that she was really sad that all her children were sad and she couldn't do anything about it   bless her ..but said to her yes I am sad that its not worked so far ..but I am happy in lots of other ways..I am really lucky I have some great friends ...two gorgeous purdy furdy cats.. a home that will be nice when I have spent a small fortune on it .. and I still have hope for the future ..hope that I get my dream .. I am going to watch the pride of Britain awards at 9pm cos that will certainly give me a bit of perspective!

Fi you would love that song if you havn't seen it already .. cos she is a country singer ..ooh I love a bit of country..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks Cat for info   . Bless your mum, and yep it certainly puts things in perspective... didnt you say e bay for the pre seed lube?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes def e-bay for that hunny ..can you pm me your e-mail add again..I have it at work but not at home for some reason.. ooh which reminds me I did a really stupid thing the other day thinking I was e-mailing you ..but e-mailed a paedophile service user we have instead with positions in bed (it was with kittens etc) I thought of all the bloomin e-mails I could have mistakenly sent him ! oops 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..I have just looked at my penis nose lantern lol     trust you x


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG CAT    thats not funny   .....  , those poor kittens yeuch!

Will pm you my e mail now .....


----------



## cleg

aw Cat that was sweet of your mum bless   suppose its hard for them to watch as children suffer in different ways but nice that you have each other, as for that e-mail you accidently sent hmmmm hunny      


Fi a few hot baths BEFORE ov can be good to thicken lining, thats what i do + must work as mine was 15.2 on CD 12 last time  

well done all me downloading upgrading poop   no good at all that mallarky but just managed  

i am starving but he is playing on the laptop   + he is the one that was supposed to be cooking   think i will have to beat him later or now come to think of it, i aint good when im hungry  

anyone see owt decent on tv ?? cant watch pride of britain i'll cry  

  xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Angel Delight and Katie ..don't know how I missed your posts .. err Katie we have been up to mischief today lol bored you know how it is lol.. xx

Cleg, Fi ..I know funny lol

Right I am going to watch the pride of britain .. xx Nanite
Cat


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies!! 

Is it ok to come back!? I still have the tablets in the cupboard and not going to start them til Jan, but wondered if I could pick your brains?? 

I need to have a scan done before I can start the clomid to make sure I have no cysts and what not, when do you think I would need to have it? If I arranged to have the scan in Dec, and hope to start the clomid in Jan, or start it all in Jan

Also, (sorry for asking so many questions  ) What's the benefit of preseed Should I get some!?

I realised today I could talk for hours on IVF and ICSI but I have NO idea about clomid!!!  

Hope everyone is ok! I seem to spend more time on ******** than here these days!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

helllooo + welcome back hunny  

as for your scan i was asked to go for one to rule out cysts, endo, pcos + i was told to arange that on CD11/12 of cycle, hope that helps, you could always ring clinic to see what they suggest/prefer, i would do it before you start then you know alls clear + there wont be any need to put off starting in Jan if all's clear (which i'm sure it will be  )

you'll get clued up on here with these girls in no time hun  

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks hun, 

I might email them and see what they say, getting itchy feet now and want to get going! 

Hows you hunny? 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kateag ..You are always welcome on here hunny x


----------



## linlou17

hi so much to catch up on with you lot since yesterday !!!!!!

cat thanks for your reply xx

hope you are all ok well the    got me today but felling ok as at least had normal length cycle this time just wish was always regular

my best friend baby due in 2 weeks and i Am os excited cant wait i am so proud of her and happy she is a great mum ooh I'm so looking forward to baby arriving i love babies so much all of them and now there will soon be another one for me to love just hope i get one of my own soon (finger crossed)

talk again soon 

L

PS - jo my sis has got a supply of girls clothes at my mum's ready for me! i know they mean well and just hope they get used on a baby for me! my friend is borrowing them if she has a girl!


----------



## *kateag*

Ta!   I've just emailed them and asked when would be the best time to come in for a scan if I wanted to start clomid in Jan, and when will the doc be back as he's off sick!  

They upped my metformin to 2 x 850 in september in the hope of regulating af and it still hasn't worked! I'm 3 days late now. Anyone know how long that takes to kick in!!!?

I really should be in bed, but just feel like I should be doing SOMETHING!?!?!?!?


----------



## cleg

kateag im fine hun, no longer on the crazy pills but still a chick so this lots stuck with moi  

dont blame you for having itchy feet, its awful when you want to get going  

Cat you crying at the pride of britain ??

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Crazy pills - sounds like my dh is in for a fun ride then! (pardon the pun!)

I didn't watch that pride of britain! Are you all blubbing!

x


----------



## cleg

i dont blubber   think there's something wrong with me but might have something to do with me not watching it  

Cat will have wet herself be now    

wooohooo i am sure your DH will be having lotsa them when you start up the TTC   

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kateag welcome back

No Cleg 
we wouldnt let you go, your like a sunshine on the board and we'd come and find you!

Cats under all them tisues   decided not to watch it as only just climbed out of mine


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah old inconticat will then blame the tears for her damp patch lol xx I love that word you named her Cleg


----------



## *kateag*

I'm bad enough at x-factor and the like! Would be a mess if I watched that! 

I'm planning on getting a fertility monitor (we're only having one monitored cycle) and I'm determined to keep it as "relaxed" as possible but still get it timed right! Going to be fun!

x


----------



## cleg

i didnt name her it Fi she named herself a while ago i just wont let it lie   PMPL at the damp patch   

ta for saying you'd come find me, thats lovely  

Kateag wish you lotsa luck hun   just be careful that it doesnt takeover hunny  

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

It wont dont worry, been through enough IF rubbish now, just the sitting around that drives me a bit loopy!

I have to ask, what is this nickname poor cat has!

x


----------



## cleg

aw its nowt she just pee's on herself from time to time  

    

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh is that all!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Fertility monitor? is that another word for opk's (which Ive never used, but am gonna this time)

Yeah she just pee's on herself... like "you do" of course (not "you do" "she does" lol ) ..... and .....SSSSSShhhhhh! ..she sometimes blames her pussy) pussycat ( which is apt I guess  )they got the blame for the front door mat, but dont let on you know, just humour her  )

Uh Oh Fi Fis dead !!!!!


----------



## cleg

fi Cat can beat you 1st 

xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hmm.... wondering if I should ask more or leave it at that!!!

Fert monitor is an OPK, but you pee on the stick then stick it in the monitor which then reads it and tells you if you are having a low, mid or peak fertility day. Have a search for Clearblue Fertility Monitor. 

Im sure I read that PCOS shouldnt use OPK's but they always seem to have worked for me in the past so may as well try it. 

x


----------



## cleg

i have heard bout the pcos thing + opk's too but if you want to do it then fire away just readings may not be accurate

i had a fit with mine kateag + cut all opk's, pg tests up + smashed thermometre to pieces + threw them all @ DP     

xxx

ps ask more


----------



## *kateag*

Hmm, maybe I'll ask then. How am I supposed to be sure I'm ov'ing then if I'm only having one monitored cycle??  

Ok come on, tell me more!!! 

(I've thrown many a thing at dh before but never pee sticks!!!  )


----------



## cleg

if you are only being monitored for one you wont know anything for sure hun, i only went for scan on my last cycle of clomid so for the 5 months/cycles previous i didnt even know if i had ov'ed or if lining was good or if my tubes were still viable, very silly really  

how much clomid have you got ? can you not ask to be monitored right through ?

as for me throwing the pee sticks i hadnt actually used them   cat does the pee flinging round here  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG they just said on the news that the NHS have declared that they gave two women the wrong babies and have realised after ten months !!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

And both sets of parents have agreed to swap back!! you cant begin to imagine can you?


----------



## cleg

NHS ?? i thought it was in a foreign country 

i do however think either way they should be put back with their birth parents ASAP i know its hard but better now than when they are older

how could such a mistake be made in this day + age   madening

xxx


----------



## cleg

here goes

http://www.virginmedia.com/news/world/world-story.php?storyid=14600999

xxx

/links


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh that was DH then, he just heard it while I was in kitchen and relayed it back to me (typical)

Me thinks Cleg and Fi  gonna need a headstone ordered! We love you really Cat only playing


----------



## cleg

Cat knows we love her      

yes why do they get things tit 1st   they will learn eventually  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Shall we design our eptiaphs?

Maybe we can kiss a*ss and let Cat do them f or us   

Its just them but no use arguing with them as they know it all you know  

Anyway spect I should really get some shut eye so nite nite ladies xx


----------



## *kateag*

Jesus what an awful mix up. Those poor babies will be so confused going to a complete stranger now. (Although right)

Cleg, I can ask to be monitored yeah, but the doc is kindly doing one free monitor for me (not entitled to ANY help on the NHS  ) His advice was to get OPK's for the rest. He's given me 6 months worth. 

x


----------



## cleg

thats just what i had, my own opk's + they are just as good i suppose for us that aint helped by the docs, ooo 6 month worth luurrrvvveelllyyy 

night Fi, night Cat, nite Kate g'nite jon boy, g'nite grampa, g'nite pops

oo got a bit carried away there 

nite me loves speak type tommorow 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You lot are very very very BAD !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Right I am off to bed ..need to try and go into work if bleeding slows up.. nanite ...Fi its been lovely having you back again hunny x 
Cat


----------



## cleg

nite hun + i will 2nd that bout FiFi  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Wow, you lot can talk! 

Here's a new home right this way: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116248.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

